#lubuntu 2011-07-11
<john_rambo>  how to add the usb drive automount feature to minimal install ?
<john_rambo>  I am using mplayer without any frontend .... How to set -vo xv permanently ?
<pmatulis> mr. rambo leaves quickly, 2nd time this morning
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> interesting
<bioterror> http://www.xubuntu.org/node/47
<bioterror> they are moving closed to lubuntu :D
<bioterror> closer
<Unit193> They are going back with file-roller
<bioterror> Xarchiver
<bioterror> file-roller is a gnome
<emmetea> while installing 11.04, the installation won't let me get passed the network setup. specifically it wont let me enter any sort of name for the box
<emmetea> anything i enter it says "that name is already in use on the network"
#lubuntu 2011-07-12
<trakinas> hi all.
<trakinas> when I change my bg to "fill with colour only" lxde crashes and Im logged off.
<Unit193> trakinas: It's a known bug #718343
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 718343 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "whole session crashes on setting wallpaper mode to "background color only"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718343
<trakinas> just saw that. thanks!
<trakinas> workaround: create an image with only one colour and set it to fill the entire screen. he!
<Unit193> Well it works doesn't it?? ;)
<trakinas> yes! hehe
<trakinas> I have to go now.
<trakinas> cheers!
<Gyroball> hello everyone
<Gyroball> I've a question... For now i'm running on Lubuntu based on Ubuntu 10.10 and i was wondering: if I choose to upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 in the update manager, will I still be with Lubuntu or will it download all what is needed to go on Ubuntu?
<nyjkkyjn> is a theme with userlist for lxdm available?
<nyjkkyjn> my lxdm doesn't show a user list as in gdm, though I have two users on my pc..
<nyjkkyjn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/666590
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 666590 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lxdm theme need to add an user list and a keyboard layout chooser" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nyjkkyjn> isn't there a site with an appropriate theme?
<nyjkkyjn> though unofficial...?!
<nyjkkyjn> should I install GDM?
<nyjkkyjn> no answers?!?
<nyjkkyjn> thank you however, goodbye..
<kristian-aalborg> greetings
<lubun> i cant find a screenshot program? can i use gnome-screenshot in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Lubuntu currently uses scrot, but I don't see why you couldn't use gnome-screenshot
<lubun> tnaks
<lubun> thanks
<Unit193> You may want to change some keybinds to make it easy to use while you're at it in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<lubun> that is over my head...
<lubun> didnt they change the office programs? form OPENOFFICE to something else? can i still use openoffice?
<Unit193> Lubuntu uses Abiword, Gnumeric, etc by default, not Open/LibreOffice
<stlsaint> lubun: you can use whatever you want
<lubun> thanks
<stlsaint> yep
#lubuntu 2011-07-13
<michael_> pulse audio is not working after suspending to ram
<michael_> can anyone help? thanks!
<draioch> micheal: try also #opensourcemusicans  on freenode
 * phillw patience quality of -1... "I've got a problem"... 9 minutes - gone. It really annoys me when I pick on something and go dig through to return to find they are gone.
<phillw> never mind. :\
<Unit193> phillw: I've seen worse, but that really is annoying :/
<phillw> Unit193: ay, we ave good days, we have bad days. fortuanately on Lubuntu, we win a lot more than we loose :)
<DannyDroid> I'm back, this time, with a real problem. I have no sound. alsamixer seems to have picked up everything but no sound comes out of the speakers or jack.
<DannyDroid> Card: HDA Intel | Chip: IDT 92HD81B1X5
<bioterror> DannyDroid, and you have master and pcm 100%?
<DannyDroid> yep, i do
<utusan> can't get unity nor gs so installed lxde on 11.11. what is the volume applet package name for lubuntu?
<utusan> i saw briefly in unity the vol applet. how can I get it to show on systray for lubuntu?  any idea?
<Psilocybin_Elf> How do I set up bluetooth in Lubuntu?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Which software do I use?
<utusan> I don'y have bluetooth but I see them started each time. So I guess they are installed by default?
<utusan> *don't
<Psilocybin_Elf> that's what I thought
<Psilocybin_Elf> Regular Ubuntu has a bluetooth manager of some sort
<utusan> there's a gnome-bluetooth as well a bluetooth package
<Psilocybin_Elf> cool
<Psilocybin_Elf> might apt-get those then
<utusan> also there is a bluez* tools used in Kubuntu.  look at them as well as lubuntu uses qt anyway
<Psilocybin_Elf> cool
<utusan> is there such a thing as lmix  like kmix? or it's bundled somewhere? anyone knows?
<utusan> anyone?
<utusan> is this the lubuntu channel?
<bioterror> !bluetooth
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zachleigh> hello everyone
<zachleigh> im wondering if somebody could teach me how to get conky to run on startup...
<zachleigh> anybody?
<zachleigh> been bashing my head against the wall for near a week now...
<zachleigh> .....
<bioterror> easily
<bioterror> sections 3.3 and 3.4 covers pretty much. here's link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Victor_> Hi all. I can't dual boot Lubuntu 11.04 or 10.04 and Win XP on a 800 mhz Duron with 625 mb RAM. I have searched the web but all the info I obtained was about Ubuntu. Is there any known problem about Grub on Lubuntu?? Thanks
<bioterror> Victor_, you didnt tell us anything about your problem
<Victor_> Thanks for the answer, bioterror... The problem is that I install WinXP, then Lubuntu 11.04 or 10.04. The boot loader is installed by default in sda (I have one HD,80gb). All seems correct,and Lubuntu starts from Grub,but WinXP doesn't starts...
<bioterror> do you have Windows XP in your GRUB?
<Victor_> yes, of course
<bioterror> what happens when you try to boot your XP?
<Victor_> I have installed a lot of times, and I only obtain two results: 1. a flashing "-"         2. black screen, and returns to grub
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> can you provide us your grub.cfg from /boot/grub/
<Victor_> i have tried Super Grub Disk 1, 2 and rescatux...
<Victor_> I can't provide that at the moment, i'm sorry... I was searching the web with and operative pc with Ubuntu....
<Victor_> Should I copy that file to advance, I suppose... But I should say also that with Rescatux I manage to destroy Grub, and then Win XP starts perfectly. When I reinstall Grub with Rescatux, Winxp doesn't boot again
<bioterror> hmmm
<Victor_> it could be a bios problem? My motherboard is a PCChips M810ML, that is not a very good motherboard and is very old, but I think that lubuntu is focused on old computers
<bioterror> put that hdd to another computer and check if it's BIOS problem
<Victor_> I am thinking on some hardware problem, because it is really odd that a fresh installation of winxp and lubuntu fails in that manner... I'll check the disk
<leszek> hi
<Victor_> Here is my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/643413/
<Victor_> Any idea why Lubuntu runs perfectly and Winxp doesn't starts from Grub? Thanks in advance
<bioterror> looks rather correct
<Victor_> thanks bioterror for your help... So if grub.cfg looks correct, should I think on a hardware fail related to the MBR or similar? The problem is not Windows or Lubuntu....
<bioterror> ohhh
<bioterror> you could do os-proper again ja try to reboot
<bioterror> prober
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<bioterror> sudo reboot ;)
<Victor_> I'll try it... It seems last hope for that odd problem... Let's go
<Victor___> Well... Sudo os-prober gives in return -----> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:Chain
<bioterror> did you then update grub?
<Victor___> And grub-update, first time I tried has failed with a physical sound on my pc tower (could it be hard disk?). Next time it has worked, but when I reboot, the same problem remains... But now, when I try to start WinXP it says that Windows has failed to start, so I can try safe modo, last good configuration or start windows as usual... None of them works
<bioterror> could be a defect hdd
<Victor____> Thanks for all your help bioterror. Now I am relatively sure that is not my fault and I should try with another hardware... Thanks to people like you now i'm really interested in free software
<bioterror> if only you lived closed to me, I could give you few 120GB drives :D
<bioterror> closer
<Victor____> no problem, now my local store is searching some ide disk. I expect that it was in perfect condition
 * phillw provides bioterror with home address for spare drives :)
<bioterror> for phillw I could get 9GB SCSI drives ;)
<Victor____> well, now I have heard some really clear "clack" on my pc that reminds me a brocken hdd... I think that the afternoon checks have killed finally that hdd
<Victor____> Is really strange, because I have installed and reinstalled a lot those days and it never has made any sound, but now finally is dead. RIP the hdd and thanks a lot for the help
<bioterror> such is life of harddrive
<phillw> Victor____: as really sad day when a good HD goes to its resting place. I'm sure it held on for as long it could.
<bioterror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUatnbaNfEo this is for the memory of harddrive ;)
<Victor____> great vid, those eighties...
<bioterror> ;)
<Victor____> bye friends, and thanks for your help bioterror
<nosound> anyone know how to fix an acer aspire one a0751h with no sound? just installed lubuntu
<Kurdistan> nosound: write in terminal
<Kurdistan> alsamixer
<Kurdistan> see if it finds your sound card
<nosound> all at 100
<nosound> lists hda intel mid, realtek alc272x
<Kurdistan> good
<Kurdistan> see if you have mute it
<nosound> nope its all at 100 in sound manager and alsamixer
<Kurdistan> have you tried switch to realtek alc272x
<nosound> no, how do I do that?
<Kurdistan> press f6
<nosound> ssays hid intel mid
<nosound> hda i mean
<Kurdistan> lshw -short
<Kurdistan> you can se what your sound card is
<Kurdistan> then pick the right one. if it is not picked.
#lubuntu 2011-07-14
<cg2916> i can't install from my live usb
<frankcox757> Hello all
<frankcox757> Hs any installed a Brother-MFC-7340 laser on Lubuntu 11.04?
<frankcox757> The drivers I found did not seem to work
<pmatulis> anyone use kupfer here?
<AmberJ> not me.
<pmatulis> whenever i go to open a 2nd instance of, say, terminator, the default action is to "go" to the existing instance.  i would like the default to "launch again"
#lubuntu 2011-07-15
<bodhi_zazen> lo szczur
<bodhi_zazen> nice nick
<szczur> hi bodhi_zazen :)
<szczur> THANKS :)
<szczur> gaah, caps :/
<phillw> 40 minutes until short Lubuntu presentation on #ubuntu-classroom
<cousteau> OMFG!! ...ok, I thought I wasn't subscribed to the Lubuntu mailing list anymore...
<cousteau> 3118 unread mails on the "Lists" section of my mail account... O_o
<cousteau> (it's not like I ever read any mail there... and I'll still use Lubuntu, of course)
<svd> hi every1, im new to lubuntu (and linux in general) i have a problem which im trying to fix whole day long, i done lot of reading on forums but didnt get anywhere..
<svd> i cant get lubuntu to work in my monitor native resolution 1280*1024 cant get more than 1024*768
<Unit193> !x
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cousteau> have you installed the video card drivers?
<Unit193> Did you see this?
<svd> and from what i read i need to edit xorg.config but that file dont exist at all at mine x11 folder
<svd> driver is instaled ati 9200se
<Unit193> svd: ubot5 tells you how to make that file
<cousteau> xorg.conf isn't used anymore... it was used by old *Ubuntu versions, and by some drivers, but it's usually created automatically
<svd> ill read some more and try stuff, than come back if i cant solve
<svd> tnx for ur time
<cousteau> instead, have you tried Lubuntu menu > Preferences > Hardware drivers?
<Unit193> cousteau: I didn't get a good res in 11.04 'til I had my xorg.conf file created/edited
<cousteau> oh
#lubuntu 2011-07-16
<stunts513> Can someone help me fix my live cd boot parameters?
<stunts513> Something causes my graphics card to go Way outta the typical refresh rate zone, making the screen flicker
<Psilocybin_Elf> Can I get transparent terminals in Lubuntu?
<monsterwizard1> Hello?
<monsterwizard1> Does anyone know how to make a program start at start up
<leszek> hi
<tew88> Hoping someone can help. Fairly new to Linux in general and am giving Lubuntu a try on my netbook. When I click to connect to a wireless network (after having entered the password), the desktop cuts out and the screen is filled with instead with text that refer to many different error codes (I'm guessing they're error codes).
<tew88> Any suggestions?
<frankbooth> tew88 that doesn't sound very good :/ are you using the alpha?
<tew88> frankbooth: Nope
<tew88> The last message is "PANIC OCCURRED, SWITCHING BACK TO TEXT CONSOLE"
<tew88> Hit caps accidentally there!
<frankbooth> tew88 sounds bad mate, unless you've solved it by now maybe you should make a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<frankbooth> I'm afraid I cannot help you
<hyperair> tew88: take a photo and paste it in the thread
<hyperair> it's probably a stack trace you're seeing.
<kristian-guest> greetings
<kristian-guest> trying to install 11.04 via usb, I get "error found in one file"
<kristian-guest> bug?
<bioterror> download iso again and remake usb pen drive
<bioterror> and  confirm the md5sum
<kristian-guest> yes
<bioterror> tew88, you can look  /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<kristian-guest> what's the checksum of 11.04 supposed to be?
<bioterror> http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/MD5SUMS
<kristian-guest> using unetbootin in Windows for this
<kristian-guest> I *still* get the "errors found in 1 file" message
<kristian-guest> trying #beginners
<tew88> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805649
<tew88> Anyone have any suggestions?
<tew88> It happens to be a Lubuntu install
<tew88> But I've had the same effect with bog standard Ubuntu
<Slater1> Hello. i'm having trouble with my lubuntu, it is freezing when i download torrents
<bioterror> tew88, are you using 10.10 or 11.04?
<tew88> bioterror: 11.04. It's solved now, thanks. I installed the -11 pre-proposed kernel and it's all working.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/762496 could be related to that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 762496 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "atheros wifi cards cause kernel panic when connecting to wpa2 secured wifi networks" [Medium,Fix released]
<tew88> Aye, looks like the one
<tew88> Thanks for the interest though!
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> tew88, mark your ubuntuforums post as solved and post fix reply to it
<bioterror> it will help someone who is seeking information
<tew88> bioterror: Will do, but the solution is available on another thread (clearly I  didn't search well enough) - will link to that.
#lubuntu 2011-07-17
<john_rambo> do I need to uninstall the current NVIDIA driver before installing the .run downloaded from their site ?
<KM0201> anybody around?
<stlsaint> KM0201: oi
<KM0201> having sound issues (had to buy a new laptop)
<KM0201> hang on, getting the device
<KM0201> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<KM0201> google doesn't turn up much
<stlsaint> KM0201: have you turned up alsa?
<KM0201> stlsaint: turned up alsa? it's maxed out
<stlsaint> KM0201: open a terminal and type in: alsamixer
<KM0201> i know that
<KM0201> its maxed out
<stlsaint> KM0201: can you view your sound preferences?
<KM0201> under alsamixer?
<KM0201> or w/ pavucontrol?
<KM0201> cuz pavucontrol says "connection failed, connection refused"
<stlsaint> can you select a sound device in alsa?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> i only have 1 device
<KM0201> hm... just on a whim... "pulse audio is not installed".. ?
<KM0201> i'm thinking that could be a problem.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> installing now
<KM0201> brb,
<KM0201> ok, sound is working now, just not passing through to my headphones
<KM0201> stlsaint: u still around?
<phillw> KM0201: (01:43:58) stlsaint: later
<KM0201> oh, sorry
<KM0201> myst have been gone for that one
<KM0201> phillw: any ideas?
<phillw> he may have hit the bed!
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> phillw: ok, well, if Unit193 or bioterror gets bored, ask them to take a look at my prob, i gotta leave for about 5min
<phillw> KM0201: you, I would advise the main forum area for the section that deals with it?
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> what main forum area?
<phillw> KM0201: have a read of the areas on http://ubuntuforums.org/ but for sound..... http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 would be my place to head :)
<phillw> The stickies there are pretty darn good :)
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> man, i've not had sound probs like this in a long time
<KM0201> i can't even find any references to my device
<phillw> KM0201: I have not had problems with sound from my 9.04 - so I am not the best to help.
<KM0201> yeah, i went through alsaconf(i had to do that on my other acer, but hadn't had to since like 8.10)
<KM0201> and my device isn't listed anywhere in that file
<phillw> KM0201: is it Lubuntu or generic problem?
<KM0201> phillw: not sure, i've not tried it w/ Ubuntu
<KM0201> i suspect its a generic problem
<KM0201> i just tested my mic w/ skype, works great
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> phillw: where can i download lubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> KM0201: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-oneiric-alpha1.iso
<Unit193> KM0201: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<KM0201> tx
<KM0201> this sound thing is driving me nanners Unit193
<KM0201> any idas?
<Unit193> As always, this development release is NOT suitable for production machines!
<KM0201> yeah, yeah.
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> And A2 should be out soon
<Unit193> "Sound thing" doesn't exactly help
<KM0201> oh, i thought maybe you scrolled up
<KM0201> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<KM0201> mic works, sound (when headphones not plugged in) works, sound does not pass through to headphones
<KM0201> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/CrNW2mq5   there's another output thta may help
<KM0201> i can't find any reference at all to either of those
<Unit193> I haven't really had too many sound issues. I also need to go as there will be an early day tomorrow
<KM0201> ah ok
<KM0201> best wishes
 * phillw can any one please take notice of the topic? 
 * phillw we do try!!!!!
<Unit193> Forget sleep. The get Lubuntu link didn't seem to have a link for 11.10 (It's going to be in  plain sight)
<KM0201> phillw: hmm, it's kinda hidden up there
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193>  /topic will show you and you get it on join
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> Unit193: u think downloading the 64bit vversion of Lubuntu, would alleviate my problem?
<Unit193> KM0201: On the sound. Did you happen to open alsamixer and see a headphone level?
<phillw> KM0201: that has all our list.
<KM0201> Unit193: yeah, did that a while ago, it's at 100.
<Unit193> And it's on 00 ?
<Unit193> phillw: 11.10 was on there (I did see it at the bottom, but didn't happen to see the download link)
<Unit193> +?
<KM0201> Unit193: yes, 00/100  it's maxed out
<KM0201> just for grins, i tried fedora 15, no sound there either
<Unit193> And you are sure it works?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> positive
<KM0201> if i use headphones under 7, it works fine
<KM0201> if i unplug my headphones, sound works fine
<Unit193> I don't really do sound as it always seems to work for me (But older than dirt hardware)
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> i had a few minor issues w/ sound and ... i think 8.10 (maybe earlier)
<cg2916> Does Lubuntu 11.10 have any major bugs?
<erolfr> hello,stupid question:i've installed lubuntu first time,On the Installation i've given my Name "Erik Fröhlich" and Password.Now i can't login,Who is my failure,Wich "User" should i use root and ubuntu don't work
<erolfr> Erik or Erik Fröhlich don't, too
<drbongo> Hi is it possible to make a single click launch desktop icons?
<drbongo> I am also unable to change the double click delay
<drbongo> is there anyone out there?
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> I think I bumped into a bug on lubuntu 11.04
<AmberJ> When I try to open a folder on my DVD drive device, pcmanfm closes (right now there's a VCD in drive)
<AmberJ> VCD = Vide CD
<AmberJ> *Video
<AmberJ> I tried starting pcmanfm from terminal but it drops me back to console prompt after starting pcmanfm....so, I can't get anything on terminal
<Byan> so yeah.. installer freezes with new netbook
<Byan> and so does "try lubuntu without installing"
<Byan> gonna try regular ubuntu now
<AmberJ> Byan, Which netbook?
<Byan> acer ao722 I think
<AmberJ> And, when does it freeze (do you get any messages on console)?
<Byan> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AO722-BZ454-11-6-Inch-Netbook-Espresso/dp/B004UR16ES
<Byan> some messages that look like ext4 driver complaining, but thats it
<stlsaint> theres a driver for a filesystem?
<Byan> it will either freeze when I hit next or it'll freeze at terminal if I do try lubuntu
<Byan> seems to hardlock, can't get to tty
<Byan> stlsaint: yes..
<AmberJ> ah that's bad
<stlsaint> Byan: aye, we are not thinking in the same context here...nevermind
<Byan> ubuntu hard locks too..
<Byan> windows may not even be working..
<Byan> this might just be a hardware fail
<Byan> nope.. windows works ok
<Byan> *sad*
<KM0201> \o/oot   got my sound working on my new laptop.
<Unit193> What did you do"?
<KM0201> um.. find the link
<KM0201> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<KM0201> strange thing, i used the part under "Update".... and in the window, my options, are still set to Pulse Audio, but obviously something changed, because my sound is flawless
<KM0201> one other strange thing...
<KM0201> if I boot 7, and reboot back to Lubuntu, my sound does not work (same behavior as before)..
<KM0201> if i shut down from WIndows, then power back on to Lubuntu, sound works fine.
<KM0201> restarting Lubuntu and going back to Lubuntu, causes no issue.
<Byan> hm
<Byan> crunchbang works.. but is obviously missing drivers
<KM0201> Byan: so switch to Lubuntu... it's awesome
<Byan> lubuntu hard locks on me during installation
<KM0201> hm.. whats your hardware?
<Byan> I would be willing to wager that the fact that crunchbang is missing the drivers is the reason it's working
<Byan> ao 722
<Byan> acer ao722
<KM0201> hmmm
<KM0201> is the live cd booting at all?
<Byan> it gets to the wizard and freezes when I hit next
<KM0201> cuz just looking at the specs, it has the juice to run Lubuntu quite easily (1ghz, 2gig of ram, 250gig hard drive, radeon 6250)
<KM0201> i wonder if the radeon is causing you probs
<Byan> 12:13 < Byan> it will either freeze when I hit next or it'll freeze at terminal  if I do try lubuntu
<Byan> 12:13 < Byan> seems to hardlock, can't get to tty
<Byan> yeah, likely
<Byan> thats what I was just saying =p
<KM0201> hmm, and i'm not sure how to run the alternate install from USB
<Byan> err, the same way you run the live cd?
<Byan> is there a way I could disable the ati drivers?
<Byan> on the live cd
<KM0201> no, because the Alt. CD, specifically looks for files on the CD, which isn't a USB>
<Byan> really? hmm
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> during the install it will try to access /dev/cdrom
<Byan> thats silly of it
<KM0201> there's a way to use the alt. cd from the usb.... but i'm not sure how.
<Byan> you sure it explicitly does that.. cause I seem to remember people netbooting to alt install
<Unit193> Doesn't matter as 11.04 doesn't HAVE an alt cd
<Unit193> Try a mini install and add lubuntu-desktop on it (should run with --no-install-recommends)
<KM0201> well, this is true..
<KM0201> doesn't the mini iso though, install a bunch of gnome crap as well though
<Byan> http://lug.mtu.edu/iso/ubuntu/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Unit193> As I said, run   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<Byan> so lubuntu deosn't have an alternate?
<KM0201>  Byan thats ubuntu, not lubuntu
<Byan> just confirming
<KM0201> Byan: have youc onsidered trying to install Lubuntu 32bit?
<KM0201> oh wait, you probably have.
<Byan> I think thats what I was using
<Byan> I wonder if 64bit would work..
<Unit193> Byan: It doesn't have one, check the /topic
<KM0201> 64bit, as of now, is a community port isn't it?... and frankly, if 32bit doesn't work, it's very unlikely 64bit will.
<KM0201> i agree w/ Unit193 mini iso, then install lubuntu-desktop no-recommends
<KM0201> Byan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<Byan> hmmm
<Byan> minimal works fine from usb, correct?
<KM0201> Byan: i have no idea
<Byan> I am going to try crunchbang first I think.
<KM0201> of course the other option, is to just do an Ubuntu server install, then stick lxde on topp of it
<KM0201> Byan: do you have linux experience?... if you doon't... crunchbang/debian is gonna likely be a difficult journey
<Byan> I do
<Unit193> Byan: It does work with USB. Might as well try #!
<Byan> I've used crunchbang in the past
<hosoka> hello all
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Byan> now.. need a name for this machine..
<Unit193> Byan: This will go for that too http://xkcd.com/910/
<Unit193> hosoka: Howdy
<hosoka> I was not able to find a good support for silverlight on Chromium browser. is there any solution ?
<Byan> I wish something would remind me to try to think of a name in my idle time before I do this
<Unit193> hosoka: What are you looking to do with it? There is moonlight, but you can't use it with Netflix
<Byan> on the other hand.. being able to look at the machine while naming it might be important
<hosoka> I am using the stable version 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04 on Chromium
<hosoka> Unit193: do I need to install Netflix also ?
<Byan> netflix does not work with linux. End Of Story.
<Unit193> hosoka: You don't "install" Netflix
<Unit193> ^^^ Exactly
<hosoka> as i already installed silverlight but still seeing Mplayer doing just nothing.
<hosoka> even if I am using the latest Firefox this silverlight won't work.
<Unit193> If you installed silverlight, you did it in wine and that won't interact with anything outside of wine
<KM0201> yup.
<hosoka> no, installing silverlight will return to the moonlight section which I used.
<hosoka> i do not use wine.
<KM0201> ..
<hosoka> should it not work by default this moonlight with either Chromium or Firefox ?
<Unit193> Ok, you installed moonlight? Install moonlight-plugin-chromium also
<Unit193> Or moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<hosoka> this is the outcome. I am using the website www.uitzendingengemist.nl and there standard it is using silverlight / moonlight. With this the plugin got stuck and then I could use flash and the loading went with any problems. Might be that the plugin of moonlight is getting difficulties.
<Byan> somehow I fucked up my windows install
<Byan> maybe this thing is cursed and should be returned..
<bioterror> !language | Byan
<ubot5> Byan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Byan> oh, sorry
<Byan> anyone know how to use the recovery partition on an acer by chance?
<bioterror> press F11 or something like that
<bioterror> and oh well, I got CD with my Acer ;)
<bioterror> I've used it as a bookmark when reading bedtime stories
<Byan> I got a CD too.. but I don't have a USB cd-rom drive
<KM0201> Byan: i think you just hit F11, boot the recover, and let it do its thing
<KM0201> how did you screw up your windows partition.. and if you did, are you sure you didn't also screw up your recovery partition?
<Byan> I have no idea, and I'm not sure
<bioterror> one os per computer, one love ;)
<KM0201> bioterror: i got a new laptop yesterday, and i'm seriously debating nuking 7.. it's awful.
<KM0201> then i'll put XP in vbox, so i can sync my zune
<Byan> there is no open source zune stuff?
<KM0201> lol, did you say that w/o laughing?
<KM0201> the zune is the only thing microsoft has completely, 100%, secured against hackers
<Byan> really hmm
<Byan> is it a new zune?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> zunes are just extremely difficult to crack, there's been lots of tries
<bioterror> no rockbox for zune :D
<Byan> good to know..
<KM0201> negative (at least to my knowledge)
<Byan> never buying a zune
<Byan> ipod 5g's are better sounding anyway
<KM0201> Byan: they are actually nice players, zune marketplace sucks (kinda like itunes).. i used to sync it w/ a very small xp partition, but it might be time to do it w/ a virtual install.
<Byan> do you know what kind of dac they have?
<Byan> looks like zune 30 actually has a nice DAC
<Byan> hmm
<KM0201> i dunno
<KM0201> i have an 80gig
<KM0201> it's an older one, but i love it
<head_victim> I have an iRiver s100. Best money spent ever.
<head_victim> Drag and drop music, DAB radio, expandable with micro sd cards.
<KM0201> head_victim: i almost bought one of those
<head_victim> I was mainly looking for a portable dab radio and its by far the best of those - full colour display when most others have simple text.
<Byan> well, son of a bitch, crunchbang won't install
<Byan> back to lubuntu-minimal I suppose..
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> whats the prob w/ crunchbang?
<Unit193> Byan: That stinks. Do you still have a link for the mini install? (Remember family friendly)
<Byan> oh, sorry. not used to being family friendly on irc I guess
<Byan> KM0201: not sure, I get a bunch of..
<Byan>  syslog says apt-get install or in-target is already running, so you cannot run either of them again until the other instance finishes
<Byan> so why is there no alternative install for lubuntu anyway?
<Unit193> Because we are not yet using the Ubuntu build system (Each one has to be made by hand)
<Byan> oh
<Byan> gonna have to restart it cause the acrhive mirror is too slow..
<Byan> gah..
<Byan> how do I input one by hand
<Byan> well shit
<Byan> well mdan
<Byan> damn
<Byan> hmmmmmm
<Unit193> Byan: *Each ISO has to be built by one of the devs by hand. You can easily use the mini.iso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<Byan> I am using mini.iso
<Byan> it's taking forever to download everything..
<Byan> I wonder if I can use the alternate iso from ubuntu...
<phillw> Byan: there is an alternate for 10.10 that may be of help. I do not hold the mini-iso's on my server as they can be updated and I would be out of synch with them :/
<Byan> is there a way to use ubuntu's alternate for 11.04 and remove ubuntu-desktop from it?
<phillw> yes :)
<Byan> any hints?
<Byan> I feel like there used to be a way to change the packages right in the installer
<phillw> it is discussed at http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde although we do recommend a slightly different command to keep back undeeded stuff... give me a moment to dig out the link
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<phillw> found it :D
<Byan> thats not what I had in mind, but that'll work..
<phillw> I think you are minded to the use of tasksel, that is not yet available for Lubuntu as we are not yet 'official'.
<phillw> tasksel can install different flavours (along with a whole host of other jobs). One problem being that it has been dropped as a default part of the core :/
<Byan> when will we be official?
<phillw> 11.10 is the due date for us :)
<Byan> anyway
<Byan> I have a feeling this won't work anyway
<Byan> I think that maybe my MBR is locked..
<phillw> At that point, we will also be added to the options for Wubi although you can manually choose a downloaded iso already.
<phillw> that is something I am not familiar with, if you ask on #ubuntu-begginers someone there may be better placed to help you.
<phillw> Bbeginners*
<phillw> FFS
<phillw> beginners
<Kurdistan> bioterror: are you awake?
<Byan> phillw: I chose manual selection of packages and I seem to have something of an ubuntu-minimal install now
<Byan> =)
<phillw> if you have got a core system installed, you should be able to follow the mini-iso instructions to put lubuntu on.
<Byan> yeah, I got it covered from here
<KM0201> is there a way to make lubuntu have login/shutdown music?
<stlsaint> KM0201: music as in Miley Cyrus music??? o_O
<KM0201> lol,
<KM0201> i was thinking more like how windows plays a tone when it starts up, or Ubuntu has the africans humming when you log in
<stlsaint> africans???
<KM0201> woops
<stlsaint> KM0201: there are africans humming in ubuntu??
<stlsaint> how do you know they are african? :P
<KM0201> stlsaint: you've never heard when ubuntu signs on, the africans humming?
<KM0201> at least thats what i've been told i tis.
<stlsaint> again...how do you know they are africans??
 * stlsaint is african-american :P
<KM0201> i dunno.. i guess cuz shuttleworth is fromm south africa
<KM0201> i didn't say thats what they were, just saying thats what i was told.
<stlsaint> sssuuurreeee
<KM0201> shuttleworth is from south africa, and is white...
<Unit193> Jungle Drums
<KM0201> i dunno, doesn't sound like drums ot me, but that's really not the point of my question.
<stlsaint> KM0201: i know, i just wanted to poke at ya
<KM0201> Unit193: so any idea?
<Unit193> KM0201: I have never needed login sounds in Lubuntu (or anything else for that matter...)
<KM0201> Unit193: lol, well i don't "need" it.. thats for sure...
<KM0201> and it is definitely unnecessary, i won't deny that
<stlsaint> KM0201: i know ubuntu can not sure how to in lubuntu
<KM0201> yeah, Ubuntu it's easy.
<KM0201> Unit193: did i tell you i fixed my sound prob?
<Unit193> KM0201: This should give you an idea http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=744&f=8
<KM0201> hmmm, well, not that important, Lubuntu boots so fast, i wouldn't want to slow it down while it loaded a tone
#lubuntu 2012-07-09
<superkuh> So, the torrent http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent actually downloads "lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386" and not the alternate install CD.
<superkuh> Or, at least it is named that. I'm downloading the alternate install via HTTP to compare.
<superkuh> Yup. The torrent does actually download the wrong iso.
<furycd001> Hey can anyone help me :?  I have installed lubuntu & created a custom openbox session. can anyone tell me how to remove the lubuntu session, login manager & boot straight to openbox :?
<test123> Hi all.
<Jef91> Does Lubuntu 12.04 use a PAE only kernel like Ubuntu 12.04 does?
<Sentynel> Jef91: lubuntu uses the same software repositories as ubuntu, and thus the same default kernel
<Jef91> Ahh so Lubuntu 12.04 doesn't install to non-PAE systems then?
<Sentynel> as far as I'm aware pae is not the default in 12.04
<Sentynel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE/ suggests PAE only becomes default in 12.10
<Sentynel> ah, the PAE kernel is provided by the installer if >3GB of system memory is detected
<Sentynel> I don't know if that feature is included in lubuntu's installer, though I would guess so, but I can't see it defaulting to PAE before ubuntu does
<Jef91> thanks
<smile> bye :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there a way to connect to the internet with a laptop to laptop connection
<silverarrow> I have a laptop running wireless fine, and one with only wired connection
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> has anone manage laptop to laptop internet connection?
<silverarrow> when I connect the wire from my lubuntu laptop to my windows laptop, nothing happens
<silverarrow> maybe it doesn't work with wired connection
<silverarrow> I have no access to the modem
<silverarrow> which is silly I know
<silverarrow> but there you are
<silverarrow> ...or I am
<Unit193> Did you try http://askubuntu.com/questions/129579/creating-a-hotspot-in-lubuntu ?
<silverarrow> i don't know why, but the power pc lubuntu is really anoying with wireless
<silverarrow> neither of my usb wireless adaptors works either
<silverarrow> no, I haven't asked there Unit193
<silverarrow> seems there are no direct answer either
<gomiboy> silverarrow: are you using direct connection, without a hub/switch?
<silverarrow> so, it's called a hotspot?
<silverarrow> ...hmm...
<silverarrow> ...some futher googeling...
<Unit193> There was a link to a guide, and the reason why the user couldn't get it.
<Unit193> ad hoc.
<silverarrow> well, yes, it seems I have to have buntu on both computers
<silverarrow> thanks for the link
<silverarrow> i shall get to it
<silverarrow> gomiboy: not sure, I just have a windows laptop connected to the modem with a usb wireless, and a cable from the lubuntu laptop to the windows laptop
<silverarrow> I need a regular modem connection, should be less fuzz then
<silverarrow> hi zleap
<zleap> hi
<silverarrow> I have come as far as installing lubuntu on the ibook
<silverarrow> seems to run fine, but I have to fix the wireless to get connected, and some booting issue
<silverarrow> I have to give a blacklist comand at boot up for it to work
<silverarrow> it might sort it's self out as soon as I get the updates
<silverarrow> the old ibook behaves, silent, smooth...
<silverarrow> I like lubuntu
<silverarrow> no need for more ram it seems, though I might get some
<silverarrow> isn't 1GB a must these days?
<SkippersBoss> if you want a stable sytem it seems to be the case
<silverarrow> oh, I do
<silverarrow> unfortunately a lot of dismateling on the ibook I think, but it is a onetime thing
<silverarrow> luckily I found a guide
<silverarrow> I think there a two slots in this one, one is emtpy, and max is 1.5GB
<silverarrow> do anyone of you know what a "Linux b43.blacklist=yes" command is?
<silverarrow> I don't think I will fuzz with it until I have done the updates
<silverarrow> hoping it might sort it's self out then
<zleap> i have lubuntu with 2gb works great
<zleap> the black list is something to do with drivers so they are not loaded
<zleap> i think
<zleap> try man <command>
<silverarrow> I have been looking at this neat Samsung laptop
<silverarrow> much like the mac pros, very nice, light and solid
<silverarrow> i mean, firmware seems well put together, both internal parts and casing
<silverarrow> back later
<silverarrow> ;-)
<silverarrow> oh, smilies
<silverarrow> on irc
<zleap> k
<zleap> anyone here from canada ?
<Guest78978> hi yall
<Guest78978> how do u sign in on the irc i got it registered but dont know how to sign in or what ever
<pv2b>  /msg nickserv identify <your nickname> <your password>
<Unit193> Or you could set it up for your client to do it for you, what client?
<Guest78978> xchat gnome
<Unit193> There should be a server password input box, put username:password in there.
<lubuntuHDD> hello
<kanliot> hi
<lubuntuHDD> I've tried installing lubuntu 12.04 about 5 times now, and each time, the installer fails during the "copy files" portion -- I suspect hardware problems
<kanliot> lemme guess you have 512 mb ram
<lubuntuHDD> I'd like to test the hdd
<lubuntuHDD> I have 512 or less, but alternate install fails as well
<kanliot> did you try test disc?
<lubuntuHDD> I don't know how to test the HDD, or what other components could be causing it to fail
<lubuntuHDD> kanliot: yes
<kanliot> and how did the alt install fail?
<lubuntuHDD> It gave a red screen and said, "sorry, X package could not be installed" or something like that, and then asked me if I wanted to continue from a previous part of the installation
<lubuntuHDD> but it would always fail, but the package it failed at varied randomly
<lubuntuHDD> The CD drive would also eject randomly
<lubuntuHDD> so I got a liveUSB instead, and used PloP boot manager to boot it
<kanliot> how is your internet connection?
<kanliot> i'm just guessing here
<lubuntuHDD> I didn't set it up during the alt install
<lubuntuHDD> but it worked in graphical
<lubuntuHDD> when I tried that way
<kanliot> did you try alternate from the liveusb?
<kanliot> i mean alternate from the usb?
<lubuntuHDD> yeah I understood -- not yet
<lubuntuHDD> I really suspect a hardware problem though
<kanliot> on the livecd
<kanliot> there is a memory test
<kanliot> that works pretty well
<kanliot> but you should be using alternate from the usb
<lubuntuHDD> I can do that -- but what if the memory is ok and something else is wrong
<kanliot> yeah could be
<kanliot> on my system i run systemtester it calculates pi
<kanliot> to test the cpu
<kanliot> and my hard drives have smart monitoring
<kanliot> and if that doesn't work, i repleace the ide cables
<lubuntuHDD> that could be the issue
<lubuntuHDD> mine are very old
<lubuntuHDD> and about a month ago, lubuntu was already installed on this computer, but just crashed and wouldn't boot up after that.
<kanliot> that sounds pretty bad
<kanliot> make sure cpu isn't overheating
<kanliot> i guess that's obvious
<kanliot> but chekc anyhow
<kanliot> like with a clogged heat sing
<kanliot> sink
<lubuntuHDD> I can check -- and nothing is obvious... :p
<lubuntuHDD> I just know enough about computers to be a danger to them lol
<kanliot> should i turn my pc off? are you that dangerous?
<genoobie> hey all
<kanliot> hi
<genoobie> trying to install "minecraft" on ubuntu so my kids can play
<genoobie> but I think i am missing java virtual machine
<genoobie> when I type this "java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame"
<genoobie> I get an error "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame"
<genoobie> "Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame"
<genoobie> is that because of an absent JVM?
<kanliot> i'd ask in the minecraft channel
<genoobie> ok, tx
<kanliot> i'm sure there's one somewhere
<Unit193> It's not -cp, it's -jar
<kanliot> he left
<Unit193> I know, but now so do you. :P
#lubuntu 2012-07-10
<mmc_> i have a question about installing lubuntu... what is the minimum hard drive space needed?
<kanliot> if you use the alternate installer its 2 or 3 G i forget
<kanliot> if you use the minimal it's lower than that
<mmc_> i have a dell  netbook and i am trying to find a distro that will run on it
<mmc_> it has a 2.5g hd
<mmc_> i used to run ubuntu NBR but....
<wxl> yikes dude that is rough
<wxl> you might want to put it on a stick
<kanliot> not a stick
<wxl> why for not?
<kanliot> slow
 * wxl shrugs
<mmc_> i have an 8g sd card in the card reader... but i don
<wxl> i'm pretty sure you need more than 2.5g
<mmc_> t think i want to run off of that
<wxl> so nothing < slow
<wxl> the number i had in mind was 4g but i could be wrong
<mmc_> im using a knoppix stick right now... im just trying to avoid having the usb stick poking out the side of the netbook all the time
<wxl> check this: a 2.7g rarity https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/11.04MinimalDiskSpace
<wxl> that being said, 2.5 is unlikely
<mmc_> yeah.... the wife keeps suggesting going back to XP
<mmc_> *shudders
<wxl> ew
<wxl> i'd sooner use no gui
<mmc_> think i could boot from the hd but run off the sd card?
<Unit193> If you know what you're doing well enough, could just use a 12.04 mini and just install a base system with openbox or something.
<wxl> for that matter you could make your own linux ;)
<wxl> you can put partitions wherever you want mmc_
<mmc_> i have 3 kids, two under 2... i don
<mmc_> t have time to make my own
<mmc_> lol
<mmc_> hrm.... might try installing 11.04 server and then openbox on top...
<mmc_> or...
<mmc_> idk
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kanliot> i just checked the lubuntu-core package uses 664 MB on top of a server install
<kanliot> so it should fit
<mmc_> so... that
<mmc_> might work
<mmc_> *grrr at this small keyboard
<kanliot> plug in a usb keyboard?
<mmc_> (the enter key is where the apostrophe should be..'.'
<mmc_> good idea
<mmc_> well... thanks for the thoughts everyone... cheers
<kanliot> hmm i wonder if it will fit
<kanliot> i bet it wont
<wxl> one way to find out
<wxl> it's not like it will wipe the existing os given it's on a usb ;)
<ttyandroid> Hi all
<lubuntuHDD> can fsck be run on an entire disk?
<hpuser89479> I installed ubuntu with LXDE desktop.  When I reboot it says "lubuntu".
<hpuser89479> When I installed "gpointing-device-settings" from apt-get, it doesn't show up in the menu because it's .desktop file needs fixing the category line.
<hpuser89479> gpointing-device-settings is used to configure touch pads.   It's .desktop file in /usr/share/applications needs to be fixed.  just saying..
<snikker> in which file "fce4-power-manager-settings" save settings?
<jerli> hi
<smile> bye
<smile> hi :)
<Hexeon> hello peep
<semitones> Hello -- I was on here earlier as lubuntuHDD
<semitones> I think I found a problem with the live cd
<semitones> I don't mean livecd I mean alternate cd
<semitones> 1. I tried installing with a CD, and the drive would eject randomly during file copies, so I made a USB version
<holstein> semitones: the iso is the same? did you comfirm it?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<semitones> 2. That would also fail at random points (red screen indicating a package could not be installed), so i eventually checked the USB for errors -- it had an error here: ./install/netboot/non-pae/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default file
<semitones> holstein: that's where it gets interesting -- once I found that, I checked my iso with md5sum - it matched the text file perfectly
<semitones> holstein: so I recreated the bootable USB, checked for errors, and it found the same problem
 * semitones tries checking cd-rom integrity of the first cd rom to see if the corrupt file is the same there
<semitones> Do I need to start a forum thread or a bug report
<semitones> It just finished checking the CD -- this time /.dists/precise/RElease.gpg failed at the same time as the cd rom ejected... is that normal behavior?
<semitones> I'm going to try testing them in a different computer, to see if it might be the computer that is checksumming wrong
<semitones> or more likely reding the media badly
<holstein> semitones: if you downloaded the iso, and its passing the test, then id say the error is in the method by which you are creating the media
<holstein> trying a different box is a good test i think... hope its not bad memory
<semitones> holstein: memtest was clean -- I don't know what it could be, but I'll see if the other box confirms the errors
<semitones> it seems unlikely that the cd and the usb both made from a clean iso would have two separate errors
<holstein> semitones: thats true...
<superkuh> Speaking of errors with install isos...
<superkuh> The .torrent for the alternate install actually downloads the iso for the desktop install.
<Unit193> holstein: I think I've seen the above statement a couple times, would they contact rt@ubuntu then?
<superkuh> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent actually downloads "lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<superkuh> Not just a renaming issue; it really is the desktop install iso.
<Unit193> info hash.....: 5891f43cc9409bacad2cb656b3fe238e09eb8cf8   and the infohash I have in deluge is 5891f43cc9409bacad2cb656b3fe238e09eb8cf8 for the alt 32bit.
<Unit193> superkuh: What's the md5 of that file?
<superkuh> 0fc9564b8fde8ff56100c3d7814fa884  lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<superkuh> 688MB, not 681, etc.
<superkuh> Hm. This does seem unrealistic.
<superkuh> Surely an error on my part somewhere.
<semitones> superkuh: that's funny -- the one I got is the alternate cd -- i used the torrent
<Unit193> I have both files, but I already had the daily, so zsynced the rest to complete and start seeding.  I have the correct file with that infohash.
<Unit193> Someone got the desktop CD with the alt 64bit as well though.
<superkuh> Okay. I must be confused then.
<superkuh> I eventually ended up using the netboot with pxe instead of the isos anyway. The disc drive on the machine was borked.
<semitones> Ok, so the CD I tested on the other box was ok, but the USB failed the same place -- "Startup Creator" must have a bug since it is corrupting a file
<semitones> i'm going to try the CD one more time (sometimes it ejects randomly during installation)
<Unit193> Meh, I always use unetbootin.
<semitones> i might have to also
<holstein> Unit193: im with you on where you think semitones should contact
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Hexeon> I installed Lubuntu but there's no browser!!
<Hexeon> oh there's chrome
<holstein> Hexeon: the ubuntu repos are there for you to install what you like
<Unit193> Chromium is actually a browser, though not my favorite.  If you need more lightweight, you can try xxxterm, but it isn't as easy for newer people.
<Hexeon> Lubuntu looks a lot like windows XP. It starts with a blue background, and has clock on the lower right hand corner
<holstein> well, they are similar in layout and look/feel.. you can theme it however you like
<Hexeon> but the color is like, a dull blue. not bright blue. it looks used. they should use bright blue *sigh*
<Unit193> You can change the background/color to whatever you want, don't have to use defaults.
<Hexeon> how do I get into root? su asks me for a password but it never prompted me for a root password during installation
<Unit193> You don't, you use sudo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hexeon> !! why's it locked? I can't change the password then. does ubuntu hold all of our root password??
<ubottu> Hexeon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> I see you didn't read that.
<wxl> Hexeon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<wxl> read that. it's only a couple paragraphs. you can do it.
<Hexeon> oh cool
<wxl> hoepfully the warnings are evident
 * wxl has NEVER had to use root.
<Hexeon> oh I am root now
<wxl> now all you need to do is a rm -rf / and you'll be set
 * wxl IS KIDDING in case that's not obvious
<Hexeon> oh okay. almost did it
<wxl> if you're serious, you should not be root.
<Hexeon> I was kidding
<Hexeon> afk
#lubuntu 2012-07-11
 * Hoople is actually reading the status msg, bbiasot
<Hoople> back....
 * FullScale4Me blinks
<Fredom> how do i get lbuntu to stop trying to automount a partition at /windows  every time it boots    i removed the partition nnow it keeps giving me an erreo
<Fredom> elp?
<Fredom> help?
<Fredom> any response or is this a ubuntu question?
<Fredom> #ununtu i mean
<ClientAlive> by chance does anyone know where the settings for configuring a wireless network are in lubuntu?
<ClientAlive> wow
<Unit193> There should be a small icon in the trey.
<ClientAlive> I installed lxde on top of ubuntu 12.04 server. I have no access to setting to configure my wireless. I found something about nm-applet and network manager but am having trouble installing nm-applet. apt isn't able to locate the packages
<Unit193> network-manager-gnome: /usr/bin/nm-applet   Ah, so you aren't actually using Lubuntu.
<ClientAlive> yes, well, sort of. After installing ubuntu server 12.04 I did a apt-get install lxde
<Unit193> Yep, you have ubuntu server+lxde. :P
<ClientAlive> apt can't find "nm-applet" or "nmapplet" I don't get it
<ClientAlive> :)
<Unit193> Yes, I muddled saying network-manager-gnome was the package.
<ClientAlive> I'm having to stand here with the thing plugged into the cat 5 cable
<ClientAlive> and I'm googling for how to install it too but not turning up the right thing
<ClientAlive> I wonder if it's a different (specific to lxde) network-manager package. I installed "network-manager" and thought maybe nm-applet just came with it. The output talks about failing and something about gnome shell dissapearing (gnome shell? that makes no sense on an lxde system)
<ClientAlive> well I made it back. reboot and now the o/s will not start at all. I happen to have thiat that miserable, stinking, rotten bcm b43 wireless card
<ClientAlive> I use that computer daily, can't have it be down, and have to get up to go to work in 6 hrs - oh-my-GOD!
<Unit193> Well, what do you man exactly by won't start?  Any logs or messages?
<ClientAlive> yes
<ClientAlive> "b43-phy0 ERROR: firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<ClientAlive> and a url to instructions on installing. The o/s will not boot, pushing the button (hardware button) to turn off wireless and try to reboot with wired connection get the same result. but I don't understand - I thought there was something new these days, that we don't have to do the b43 firmware any longer
<Unit193> Well, there's the handy "Additional Drivers" tool that does it.
<ClientAlive> oh. yeah, I'm familiar with that. Just that I thought there were new drivers (neuveau or something like that?(
<Unit193> Try with the boot option: b43.blacklist=yes   (Though, that could only work for a livecd, haven't checked that part)
<ClientAlive> if the o/s won't start, I can't even manually install by downloading to some media and using that to get it on that other computer
<ClientAlive> how do you pass a boot option?
<ClientAlive> oh, I could run a live cd and then fix stuff
<Unit193> Hold left shift while booting, then press 'e' to edit the menu option.\
<Unit193> May be able to boot older kernel(?) or rescue.
<ClientAlive> oh, that's cool to know. I think I made my decision though. I'm going to just install over again; and, this time, deal with that miserable wireless card straight away (Id forgotten all about it until this came up)  :>
<Unit193> You could easily pass that option then install firmware-b43-installer though.
<ClientAlive> does passing that option remain permanent on succeeding start ups? or is it just a one time thing?
<Unit193> One time, but that package should fix the error.  How did you try to install the driver before?
<ClientAlive> in the past, it was a friggin nightmare. None of the standard methods worked. Someone from the forums ended up helping me for two days over the telephone and irc chat (simultaneously). Ultimately, we had to manually install it from source.
<ClientAlive> not soruce, from a compressed file
<ClientAlive> I've had other installs after that work fine though (fedora 16, ubuntu 10.04)
<Unit193> 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)   For me it was a plug in CAT5, open jockey (Additional Drivers), install, boom.
<ClientAlive> yeah. Mines the 4318 revision (sick - I know it by heart)
<ClientAlive> I'll have to deal w/ it tomorrow. I have to get to bed. Thanks for listening to me gripe and for all your help. I'll prolly reinstall, download additional drivers and go that route.  :)
<ClientAlive> peace out man. You have yourself a good night  :)
<freckle> just moved to Lubuntu from Ubuntu (after 5yrs), my life is complete
<pAt_> freckle: :)
<igotquestion> hello
<goldovlad> Hey ?
<goldovlad> Help !!
<goldovlad> Need a help !
<goldovlad> HELP
<goldovlad> I'm new on lubuntu
<Galeade> goldovlad: ask your question :)
<Myrtti> goldovlad: why don't you just ask your question?
<goldovlad> yes yes
<goldovlad> i'm french
<goldovlad> y need google tradution for communicate
<goldovlad> How to install VLC on Lubuntu?
<Galeade> you type "sudo apt-get install vlc" in a terminal, you type your password and it will be installed
<goldovlad> Thank. What is the name of the terminal in Lubuntu?
<Galeade> you'll see it in the application menu "accessories"
<goldovlad> Ok, thank but what is the name of the terminal ?
<goldovlad> Sorry for my bad english
<Galeade> LXTerminal
<goldovlad> Ok, thank you  .
<Galeade> you're welcome
<goldovlad> Lubuntu is a super distribution !
<goldovlad> I'm a problem
<goldovlad> Quand je lance la commande pour installer VLC , on me dit que les paquets sont "introuvables"
<goldovlad> When I run the command to install VLC, I am told that the packets are "not found"
<goldovlad> UP
<goldovlad> When I run the command to install VLC, I am told that the packets are "not found"
<goldovlad> Is this normal?
<goldovlad> Please
<smile> bye :)
<pAt_> bye smile  ;)
<smile> ;)
<zleap> gnome mplayer is mega screwed up,   aparently house of fun,  by madness was on yellow submarine lol
<zleap> odd it displayed the right pic first,  then seemed to change it
#lubuntu 2012-07-12
<ClientAlive> anyone here familiar with setting up a wireless account in lxde? I had a big prob last night and ended up reinstalling today. Now I've don't most of the work for my stupid broadcom card but need some help with a couple last things.
<ClientAlive> so I found the network connections in the lxde menus but when I click "Add" the window that comes up is not active for some reason.
<Osmodivs> Hello
<Osmodivs> I have installed libdvdread4 *-dbg *-dev libdvdnav *-dbg *-dev ans still can't play a DVD in VLC. What else do I need to watch a movie?
<Osmodivs> Too late
<Osmodivs> They already answer me in the UBUNTU channel
<Osmodivs> go figure...
<LibertyTrader> I'm running Lubuntu in a virtualbox VM on windows
<LibertyTrader> I can't get sound to work. I have uninstalled pulse audio. Still doesn't work. I did not enable third party software.  I'm trying to use intel HDA.
<LibertyTrader> When I run VLC or gstreamer nothing happens
<Gitch> Hi all
<Gitch> Long time Ubuntu user here, very recent convert to lubuntu. Loving the speed and leanness.
<Gitch> does anyone know how to enable 3 button emulation on Lubuntu?
<Gitch> I've always edited the xorg.conf file but notice this file doesn't exist
<Unit193> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> I don't know off hand, no.
<nothingspecial> Any reason why this channel is not on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AlanBell> nothingspecial: no good reason, it is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<AlanBell> nothingspecial: do you want to fix it?
<nothingspecial> yeah, I will
<AlanBell> thanks
<nothingspecial> done
<AlanBell> yay
<nothingspecial> :)
<mlpokn> Hey guys. I need some help with LXDM
<mlpokn> How can I make the login box a bit wider?
<Guest14095> hi can ny 1 help me with a problem with lubuntu?
<Guest14095> any one out there?
<taoseeker> I`m on the ibook, it runs, wireless is activated...
<taoseeker> however, pigin crashes
<silverarrow> youtube is a mess
<silverarrow> it doesn`t stream tv
<silverarrow> ..yet
<silverarrow> and no sound
<silverarrow> or alsamixer
<silverarrow> hey, where are you guys@
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I like the quietness of ppc
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know if there is alsamixer in 12.04?
<wxl> silverarrow: yep
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how do I launch it
<wxl> terminal: alsamixer
<silverarrow> doesn`t work
<wxl> it's installed in this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/alsa-utils
<wxl> you should apt-cache policy alsa-utils and make sure you have the current version
<silverarrow> there is alsamixer in lubuntu powerpc ?
<wxl> should be no reason why not but i don't have a ppc in front of me to check
<grifo74> hello lubuntu 12.04 is lts version?
<wxl> no
<wxl> grifo74: ^
<wxl> 18 month support
<silverarrow> yes, it is latest version?
<grifo74> lubuntu don't have lts version???
<wxl> well no, latest version is in alpha 12.10
<grifo74> thanks
<wxl> that's not lts either mind you
<wxl> afaik the only "real" lts is 10.04
<silverarrow> well, latest official then
<wxl> the current is 12.04
<grifo74> i think 18 month is very good
<grifo74> who is the minima hardware requiriments?
<silverarrow> so no help with my sound issues and no alsa?
<silverarrow> hmm
<wxl> silverarrow: i don't know. did you check for alsa-utils? which version you have?
<silverarrow> sigh
<wxl> (did say that)
<wxl> grifo74: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/#System_Requirements
<wxl> space needed is prety small-- a few g
<wxl> depending on the type of install
<grifo74> very nice i have a hold machine, a new opinion , i have a i new machine 64 bits with 4Gb ram you recomend 64bits version or kernel pae?
<wxl> well you can probably get the old one going, whereas nothing else will work
<wxl> but the 64b one will probably be more enjoyable to use on a daily basis ;)
<grifo74> thanks the downloads 32 and 64 begin 10 minutes and try ;)
<Unit193> I personally would go with PAE, not enough more ram to make it worthwhile, but wxl should know more on that subject.
<wxl> Unit193: i think grifo74 was referring to the fact that he's got two machines and which one he should bother putting lubuntu on.
<wxl> i guess in the end my answer was "both" ;)
<Unit193> Hah, somehow I missed that part. :P
<grifo74> ;)
<silverarrow> where is alsamixer hidden in lubuntu for powerpc?
<Unit193> In the terminal, type alsamixer.
<wxl> silverarrow:
<wxl> FIND OUT WHAT VERSION OF alsa-utils YOU HAVE
<silverarrow> sorry, I lost connection a few minutes ago
 * wxl considers colored/blinking text next
<silverarrow> all I keep finding is the same command for launching though
<wxl> for that matter, what happens when you type alsamixer? i know you say it doesn't load, but what does it return?
<silverarrow> "no such file or directory", which leads me to think there is no alsa
<silverarrow> though I can `t figure out what`s in stead
<wxl> so does it give you a list of other possible packages? that's usually what ubuntu does if there's a command not found
<wxl> and did you check what version if any of alsa-utils you have?
<wxl> you can do that in synaptic
<wxl> or do:
<wxl> apt-cache policy alsa-utils
<silverarrow> 1.0.25 lubuntu5
<Unit193> The ppc version isn't that much different, is it?
<silverarrow> I can`t even mange copy and paste
<silverarrow> no right click for the mouse, no key commands
<wxl> well that can be a ppc problem
<wxl> but if you have alsa utils you have alsamixer
<wxl> try whereis alsamixer or locate alsamixer
<silverarrow> how do I do a screenshot with out screen shot key?
<wxl> scrot -- look at the man page for different ways you can manage it, either by clicking on a window, or setting a delay or whatever your preference is
<silverarrow> I need a break, I`ve been at this for hours now
<nothingspecial> I've added #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nothingspecial> Are there any dev channels that need adding
<Unit193> Nope, that's all there is, but offtopic is used for devel too.
<nothingspecial> okay thanks Unit193
<silverarrow> figured out the copy and paste thing
<silverarrow> in snow leopard and newer macs, you can right click?
<silverarrow> this was originally lion, but had leopard
<smile> bye :)
<silverarrow> bioterror?
<silverarrow> hi SkippersBoss
<teste> hi how i ad a software to autostart
<Unit193> teste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<silverarrow> if I have restricted lubuntu packages, do I have the gecko plugin setup by defalut then?
<silverarrow> for firefox I mean
<silverarrow> any idea about how to get sound in lubuntu powerpc
<silverarrow> there doesn`t seem to be any alsamixer
<silverarrow> my ibook install is suddenly not looking so good
<silverarrow> neither alsamixer, java or flash player works, but they are installed
<silverarrow> packages are there
<silverarrow> is it powerpc issues, or something else
<silverarrow> we need more apple guys to venture into linux and ubuntu
<silverarrow> os x is good, but open source is fun and can be very handy
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> there are load of old ibooks out there, in good condition, it would be great to make them adaptable for lubuntu
<silverarrow> more up to date, and easier to work with when thing are running smootly
<silverarrow> lubuntu is really nice like that, makes old laptops run like new ones
<silverarrow> hi krasus
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> again
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<TheLordOfTime> !patience | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheLordOfTime> silverarrow:  just ask and wait
<silverarrow> I have trouble with alsamixer and java, they just don`t run. I have 12.04 powerpc build on iBook G4
<silverarrow> all packages are there,
<silverarrow> I have installed both restricted packages in package manager
<wxl> silverarrow: java is contentious on ppc. recommend using ibm java https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<silverarrow> contentious?
<wxl> controversial
<silverarrow> oh i see
<silverarrow> I thought it was basic
<silverarrow> so installing a few extra packages, or removing old?
<wxl> ibm java is not easy to come by
<wxl> read the instructions and have fun
<wxl> long story short: the world could care less about powerpc, get used to it :(
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> bookmarked
<silverarrow> yeah, I know, there are no money in discontinued hard ware
<wxl> yeah there's plenty of things that support powerpc, but usually not from the big money makers like java and flash
<silverarrow> though a lot of well built ibooks in need of something better than lion
<silverarrow> lubuntu is much more flexible than lion
<silverarrow> though a bit hard to find support for the apple hardware
<silverarrow> I made a new savefile in 528 the other day, but could not make the update work?
<silverarrow> however, I am sticking with lubuntu for the ibook install
<silverarrow> I need a full HD install, and preferably not lion or leopard
<silverarrow> my main focus is sound and alsamixer problem
<silverarrow> alsamixer will not open in terminal
<silverarrow> the package is there
<silverarrow> I cannot find any bug or issu related to the powerpc iso build
<wxl> did you try doing a whereis or locate?
<silverarrow> yes, I did
<silverarrow> I was given a terminal command and it turns up, bin-something
<wxl> silverarrow: that means you have it
<silverarrow> what exactly should I write in terminal?
<wxl> what is the exact path? /usr/bin/alsamixer ??
<silverarrow> yes, but still it will not launch
<wxl> did you try writing exactly /usr/bin/alsamixer
<silverarrow> yes
<wxl> if that's there
<silverarrow> doesn`t launch then either
<wxl> but what does it say?
<wxl> there's very few things you can do that will result in-- nothing.
<silverarrow> cannot open mixer, no such file or directory
<wxl> well it's not called mixer
<wxl> it's called alsamixer
<wxl> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<silverarrow> still the answer is only mixer
<Unit193> dpkg -L alsa-utils |grep bin
<silverarrow> I type alsamixer
<wxl> don't type alsamixer
<wxl> type this, exactly, on one line, and hit enter:
<wxl> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<silverarrow> where is the line befor grep on mac keyboard?@
<silverarrow> the answere is the same
<silverarrow> how do you do screen shot in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/HkLQWWDZ
<silverarrow> does it make any sense?
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/jDx6k9P9
<silverarrow> here with the alsamixer command
<silverarrow> I have googled, read wikis, no idea really
<silverarrow> wxl, so no idea for an explanation or further investigation
<wxl> !patience |silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wxl> pastebin the output of:
<wxl> $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<wxl> $ aplay -l
<wxl> $ lsmod | grep snd
<silverarrow> do I have to type in the dollar sign?
<wxl> no
<wxl> that indicates a prompt
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/fNNWmmz5
<silverarrow> can you make any sense of this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F
<silverarrow> initially I was told updates would fix it
<silverarrow> but it has persisted
<silverarrow> ¤¤¤444
<wxl> cat /proc/asound/cards
<wxl> NOT
<wxl> cat/proc/asound/cards
<wxl> but looking at aplay -l you have no sound devices
<wxl> problem isn't alsamixer
<wxl> it's your sound setup
<silverarrow> no such file or directory
<wxl> you have no sound cards configured then
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> what to do ?
#lubuntu 2012-07-13
<silverarrow> alsamixer has a sound card config function, but it will not  launch
<silverarrow> main problem might not be that lubuntu will not run, but few ibooks run lubuntu and little experience is available
<silverarrow> could you take a look at this wxl ? http://pastebin.com/qU7hc7Ni
<wxl> that link you gave above suggests you should have snd_powermac loaded, i think
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> from what I read, the issue might be incorrectly blacklisting of modules, but I really dont get what I am suppose to do
<wxl> add the lines to the end of  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<wxl> blacklist snd-aoa
<wxl> blacklist snd-aoa-fabric-layout
<wxl> blacklist snd-aoa-soundbus
<wxl> blacklist snd-aoa-i2sbus
<wxl> blacklist snd-aoa-codec-tas
<silverarrow> I should run it as commands in termnial ?
<silverarrow> sorry, I am a bit slow
<silverarrow> in terminal at boot up....
<wxl> gksudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<wxl> oops
<wxl> gksudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<wxl> when that opens
<wxl> add those blacklist lines
<wxl> save it
<wxl> reboot
<silverarrow> oh
<wxl> headed home good luck
<silverarrow> I get a white terminal window, with a blacklist
<silverarrow> hi pilot
<area51pilot> hey there silvewr
<area51pilot> i need to add add a program to startup on boot ( TeamViewer7) ... any suggestions
<area51pilot> I have the autostart file open but am not sure how to add this item
<silverarrow> maybe a wiki somewhere
<area51pilot> :P
<area51pilot> yes .. im at the autostart config file but am not sure how to add this app
<silverarrow> me neither really
<silverarrow> I am having issues with sound
<silverarrow> no alsamixer
<silverarrow> and weird blacklisting issues
<silverarrow> and no good advice
<silverarrow> I am done for tonight gh
<area51pilot> good night silver
<silverarrow> good luck with your issue
<silverarrow> I shall have to continue tomorrow
<silverarrow> have a good night
<silverarrow> my head has had enough for today
<jonatha__> hello, i'm having issues with a half-installed package (scratch from http://scratch.mit.edu)
<jonatha__> i'd like to get the package installed correctly but i'm not sure what to do next.
<jonatha__> here's a gist of me trying apt-get on the command line: https://gist.github.com/3102188
<jonatha__> i manually edited the .postrm and i think i might have it licked
<silverarrow> hi
<wxl> my mom was almost a nun
<wxl> oops
<wxl> that's certainly a case of the wrong channel XD !!
<Unit193> You got a full on pause there from me.
<wxl> i caught that :)
<ike_> magyar?
<manner> how  is needed to lay onto the panel the  shutdown button?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is anyone familiar with powerpc on?
<Timo_> Hey lads, I was wondering if anyone knows an app, that can put every app in tray
<silverarrow> hi
<Timo_> For example: There is a new RSS reader called 'Lightread', but it does not (yet) have System Tray support, but I would like it to run in the backgorund in my system tray (so it does not show in ALT+TAB)
<nothingspecial> I don't know of anything Timo_, but you could request system tray support
<nothingspecial> the app is very new afaik
<Timo_> nothingspecial: yes, of course I can do that, and I am certain it will come, but it's not only for Lightread :P
<Timo_> another question then:
<Timo_> is it possible to keep applications running (like in Docky, or something), but not have it show up in ALT+TAB?
<Unit193> alltray - Dock any program into the system tray, no idea if it works.
<Timo_> Unit193: thanks, will try :D
<Timo_> I guess my Googling failed, maybe I should've used Synaptic/Software Center :p
<Timo_> mmm it works halfly :p
<Timo_> The Show/Hide function does not work, unfortunatly :(
<latec> hi :)
<latec> Somoene know the difference between lubuntu et xubuntu. I don't know wich one to have
<nothingspecial> lubuntu will run on a lower spec computer
<Timo_> Lubuntu runs on LXDE and Xubuntu on XFCE
<Timo_> LXDE and XFCE are both 'Desktop Enviroments', just like Gnome and KDE
<latec> Ok
<Timo_> Xfce is like nothingspecial stated a bit bloatier (although, still lightweight)
<latec> I've read that Xubuntu start with only 64RAM mo and 2 Giga storage
<latec> that is the same for lubuntu ?
<Unit193> That's not right for Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<nothingspecial> they'll both not run with that
<latec> Ho ?
<latec> I've read this on the official website
<latec> Strange
<Unit193> Not quite, it says the alternate installer only needs that, but the actual system needs more.
<Timo_> mm KDocker did the trick :) thanks for the hlep
<Unit193> Heh, really? Wouldn't have thought that'd work. :P
<Timo_> well AllTray could not Show/Hide (maybe it does not support OpenBox), but KDocker works like a charm (although I would love to see mouse scrollwheel support :P)
<Timo_> But hey, I can't be too picky :p
<Timo_> maybe I can try to make a patch :D
<Timo_> but probably not, as my desktop programming skills are not really good :D
<silverarrow> is there any reason why jave would not run in lubuntu?
<Timo_> silverarrow: it should work, but Java can be a pain
<Timo_> What are you trying to install? OpenJDK or Oracle SUN?
<silverarrow> I have installed the openjdk packages
<silverarrow> on lubuntu powerpc build
<silverarrow> not sure why it acts up,
<Timo_> so java -version does not work?
<silverarrow> the ppc FAQ page only mentiones speed issues only
<silverarrow> no, neither my bank, or the java test on their own site
<Timo_> but the command java -version in the terminal
<Timo_> did you try that?
<Timo_> it could be that you don't have the IcedTea plugin installed
<silverarrow> no, terminal version?
<Timo_> which would result in the websites not working
<Timo_> Do you know how to open a terminal?
<Timo_> the program is called LXTerminal
<silverarrow> hmm, i think I have all packages though, not completely sure
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/gqCXsU58
<silverarrow> that is what I get when I write java in terminal
<silverarrow> does it make any sense?
<Timo_> could you do java -version
<Timo_> the -version after JAVA
<Timo_> And yes, silverarrow it makes sense, this tells u that Java is installed :)
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/YPWnusFk
<Timo_> type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin
<Timo_> and then restart your browser
<silverarrow> ohh, something is happening
<silverarrow> back rightg aftger restart
<silverarrow> working !!!
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> it suddenly seemed very simple
<silverarrow> i spend ages searching for answer
<silverarrow> this is more like it though, a missing plugin
<silverarrow> not ppc special weirdness lol
<silverarrow> not it seems it`s only the gecko plugin and dvd left that needs attention
<silverarrow> is there a command for chicking plugins for firfox? I used to be very happy with a gecko pluging, but it was for regular pc
<silverarrow> I could try moonlight, it`s there in package manger
<silverarrow> but gecko and firefox worked great as a windows mediaplayer replacement
<silverarrow> is gecko default with lubuntu 12.04 when restricked packages are installed?
<silverarrow> i think it was so in 11.10
<silverarrow> wb philipballew_
<silverarrow> java works
<silverarrow> does anyone know how to investigate the gnome mplayer setup with gecko and firefox?
<Timo_> silverarrow: I'm glad it owrked :D
<Timo_> Moonlight is not developed any more, and the plugin is not supported for the newer Firefox any more..
<silverarrow> yes thanks, very clever with the icedtea plugin
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> not gecko and mplayer?
<silverarrow> either I mean?
<Timo_> You *could* download the plugin, extract it, change the 'supported version number' and repackage it
<silverarrow> I liked that one a lot
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> repackage?
<silverarrow> not sure I am clever enough
<Timo_> there is a tutorial on the internet (I did it myself osme time ago)
<silverarrow> I even see they ask for ppc testers for 12.10 but I struggle too much with the basic I feel
<Timo_> but as I said, it's old, so it will not always support the newer Silverlight options
<silverarrow> I see
<Timo_> and the gecko thing, it's also a plugin, afaik. You could try to search in synaptic
<Timo_> or software center
<Timo_> but I can't help you out right now, I've got to go :P (someones waiting for me!)
<Timo_> Good luck! I'll be back some day :P
<silverarrow> I seem to have it, it just doesn`t work
<silverarrow> gecko I mean
<silverarrow> is it ppc weirdness that make streams difficult?
<silverarrow> what is the best flash replacer?
<silverarrow> or any really
<silverarrow> I suppose I need to try them out
<silverarrow> is opera suppose to be in package manager?
<Payl> Hi guys, can you help me with black screen after booting new Lubuntu? With F8 i'm able to get to system without GUI i think.
<Payl> I've no clue why GUI doesn't work, startscreen with logo is displayed, but after few moments it just goes black.
<silverarrow> hi again
<silverarrow> how to make streaming work with gecko firefox and mplayer
<silverarrow> if I mess around with vlc mozilla plugin, and vlc in firefox, is it possible to get back to the mplayer gecko set up?
<silverarrow> dvds are playing
<silverarrow> yoohoo
<silverarrow> both vlc and mplayer
<silverarrow> now I regret adding vlc a bit
<silverarrow> a lot of this non-pc talk seems just silly
<silverarrow> the ibook
<silverarrow> sorry...@
<silverarrow> doing a benchmark test and report, this ibook shows having a celeron M processor
<silverarrow> which sort of makes in a pc more than a notpc
<silverarrow> I don`t get why powerpc build and mac are such oposites
<silverarrow> to the rest of the pcs I mean
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> what lib is needed for the gecko plugin to work?
<silverarrow> or perhaps something interfering with it
<silverarrow> hi jonathanwallace
<jonathanwallace> hey silverarrow
<silverarrow> how are you?
<silverarrow> I`m trying to make online tv stream in mplayer gecko setup
<silverarrow> which is the default I think
<silverarrow> at least after restricted packages is installed
<silverarrow> I wonder if I could be missing some package
<silverarrow> i think restricted packages should include everything though
<silverarrow> is anyone clever with gecko and mplayer?
<silverarrow> what alternatives are there to flash really?
<jonathanwallace> silverarrow: i'm not too sure, i usually use things like VLC if linux apps don't cut it
<jonathanwallace> i'm a lazy linux user
<silverarrow> well, me too really, what ever works
<silverarrow> if I install vlc mozilla plugin I am stuck with it
<silverarrow> I have a very hard time getting back to the gnome mplayer gecko settup
<silverarrow> lubuntu runs really nicely now, but with a few issues that still need atension
<silverarrow> I am tempted to try vlc and molizza plugin
<silverarrow> I havená¿­t been able to make it stream the local tv channel before, but I know some have
<silverarrow> at some point developers went for mplayer and abandoned vlc
<silverarrow> though VLC was my favorite for years
<silverarrow> still is
<silverarrow> but mplayer works nicely
<silverarrow> what are flash alternatives for powerpc build ?
<zpoc> Messieur dame bonsoir :)
<zpoc> Quelqu'un aurait-il un peu de patience pour un petit problème de MBR?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zpoc> Sorry ^^
<silverarrow> pidgin crashes
<silverarrow> as soon as I have joined a channel it crashes
<silverarrow> i think it might be a bug of some sort
<silverarrow> I tried to go on irc the first time I booted 12.04 and it has behaved the same way every since
<silverarrow> I keep wondering if I miss some codecs for windows media plugins, like gecko for mplayer
<silverarrow> not sure hot to check it either
<silverarrow>  I initially thought everything wold be in the two restriced packages, but I`m not so sure anymore
<silverarrow> any ideas about that?
<silverarrow> hi gomiboy
<gomiboy> Hi :)
<silverarrow> anything happening?
<silverarrow> hi margo
<silverarrow> I`m still working on my ibook installation
<silverarrow> which is gradually getting better
<silverarrow> are you in lubuntu gomiboy  and margo  ?
<silverarrow> when I try to run web tv in firefox, it  blinks black, then cuts
<silverarrow> I`m wondering if I might miss some libs or codecs?
<gomiboy> yes, on an exotic hardware, like you (toshiba ac100, arm processor)
<gomiboy> can't help there, no flash here, only html5...
<silverarrow> or since it is powerpc lubuntu, it might be blacklisting issues
<silverarrow> it is gecko mplayer setup, for windows media player oriented stream
<silverarrow> I could try installing moonlight, but it seems to be an abandoned project these days
<silverarrow> hi jarnos
<silverarrow> or vlc mozilla stuff
<silverarrow> thought, mplayer has worked well before
<silverarrow> I think something is missng
<jarnos> silverarrow, you are missing a point.
<silverarrow> yeah, could be
<silverarrow> jarnos: what point then?
<Unit193> silverarrow: PPC isn't as supported as 32bit, you end up having to do workarounds and trying a bunch of things to get it working. PPC is a bit dead, so it's only small communities still doing stuff with it, hence no flash.
<silverarrow> I just have to keep searching for the right workanroud
<Myrtti> pidgin crashing in IRC usage isn't news
<Myrtti> it isn't an IRC client although it has some IRC capabilities
<silverarrow> it has worked before though
<silverarrow> I added mozilla, which works fine for the moment
<silverarrow> sorry, chatzilla
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there a way to test and configure gnash+
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> and I am wondering if I could install both gnash and lightspark at once, with out messing up
<silverarrow> gnash is default in 12.04, but not the browser plugin package
<silverarrow> how do I make sure the gnash browser plugin is wroking in 12.04?
<silverarrow> does anyone use gnash or lightspark?
<Worry> good evening everyone.  may i ask a question?
<silverarrow> any gnash knowlegeable people aournd?
<silverarrow> that`s what we do here lol
<silverarrow> hoping some clever guys are around
<Worry> well, we may hae a similar question.  i would like to know why flash and shockwave do not seem to work on lubuntu anymore
<silverarrow> Worry, are you new to lubuntu?
<Unit193> Worry: Just ask and if someone knows...
<Worry> yes, iam
<Worry> sorry if i am making errors:)
<Unit193> What packages do you have?  Did you have it working before?
<silverarrow> adobe flash has always been something you had to install on your own
<Worry> i did  a clean sweep and iinstalled the latest version of lubuntu
<Unit193> It won't have it by default.
<Worry> i am aware of that'
<silverarrow> I am trying to make gnash or lightspark work too
<Worry> also, adobe flash will no longer be supporting linxu
<Worry> linux
<Unit193> I recommend adding the !partner repo and installing adobe-flashplugin.
<silverarrow> you added the two restricted packages?
<silverarrow> in package manager?
<Unit193> Worry: Not quite, pepperflash is how they're doing it.
<Unit193> (And security for normal)
<silverarrow> pepperflash?
<Worry> okay, i feel dizzy:)
<Worry> heh
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Worry> okay, i will cut that one and paste it.  thanks:)
<silverarrow> Worry: yeah, that`s what a few hours of lubuntu mess does to us lol
<silverarrow> my god, all day on this
<Unit193> After that, try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Worry> oh i get those to download and supposedly install, but i get the i am dead jim message on firefox and chromium
<Unit193> And you did restart the browsers?
<Worry> always:)
<Unit193> Try   dpkg -l |grep flash   and see what it says.
<Worry> i am not reboot shy:)
<Worry> thanks unit, i will cut that
<Worry> I like Lubuntu because it allows my Dell Inspiron 8100 to work:)
<Worry> they do not make laptop keyboards like that anymore:)
<Worry> is dell a bad word?  ;)
<Unit193> Hope not, I have two.  I rather like them.  What did the output gibve you?>
<Unit193> (Maybe their keyboard aren't good >_> )
<Worry> i am using another laptop now with edubuntu, but i will try it later
<Worry> :)  i like the keyboard because it is solid and meant to last:)
<Unit193> But with the issue at hand, flash not working.
<Worry> it worked previously.  just the latest version of lubuntu is a dud on it
<silverarrow> have u used gnash Unit193 ?
<Unit193> No.
<Worry> yeppers
<Worry> swf, lightspark
<Worry> summoning demons, etc
<Worry> ;)
<Worry> it was the only lxde system that ever really worked for me:)
<Worry> fedora, opensuse ldxe systems were garbage
<Worry> and i am not into mongrel(puppy linux);)
<Unit193> Those systems work for others, but YMMV.
<Worry> i am powerfully stupid though:)
<Worry> kde exceeds my intelligence quotient:)
<Unit193> Give me a sec, I'm pretty sure I didn't have issues with it, are there any messages with flash on screen?
<Worry> i will try it when i am on that system.  i have more than one laptop:)
<Worry> i am on edubuntu:)
<Worry> but, i have cut and past the screen for your links and remarks
<Worry> i do not want to give up on lubuntu
<Worry> the messages are just plugins not installed, even when they are
<Worry> or it just gives me a nice blue screen in the video area.
<Worry> or, it just falls over and crashes
<Worry> like a wino at 2 am
<Worry> :)
<Worry> should i be entirely serious and logical here?
<Worry> :(
<Worry> i will stick to the point with fewer pleasantries
<Unit193> Well, it's good on one computer but failing on another.
<silverarrow> not like you are interrupting anything at the moment
<Worry> thank you.
<Unit193> So, I'd recommend you try to disable hardware acceleration, and hope it helps. :P
<Unit193> Flash is black magic, if it works, it works. :P
<Worry> i will see if it does
<Worry> i will chant;)
<Worry> 'laptops are possessed;)
<Unit193> Same versions of firefox, same sources for the plugin, yet on one it's not working.
<Worry> yes
<Worry> lubuntu did not do the last upgrade well, unlike xubuntu and ubuntu
<Unit193> I'll be doing a clean install in a VM here soon.  My upgrades went well actually.
<Worry> the only one i have never gotten to work right ever is kde
<silverarrow> how do I take a screen shot in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> there is  no screen shot key on macs
<Unit193> Print screen, or type scrot in terminal.
<Worry> thank you for your time
<Unit193> Worry: Sorry mate, may try #ubuntu if it's a current issue.
<Worry> thanks. see you later
<silverarrow> where does the screen shot store when typing scrot in terminal?
<Unit193> Current dir.
#lubuntu 2012-07-14
<subman> I don't seem to be able to play Youtube videos with my new installation of Lubuntu, is this normal.
<kanliot> subman no
<kanliot> you should have either html5 or flash working
<kanliot> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<kanliot> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<subman> Wow, complex
<kanliot>   you just install one package
<kanliot> subman
<kanliot> i can help you if you like
<subman> The link (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash) seems a lot more complex then a simple installation
<kanliot> lemme read it
<kanliot> well try going though it
<kanliot> have you used synaptic before?
<subman> Yes
<subman> But, Lubuntu does not support playback of youtube by default?
<kanliot> i think you have to install it
<kanliot> but it's only that one package
<kanliot> flashplugin-installer
<subman> Ah, then updates will be an .  Not something  I'm looking for in a distro.
<subman> No problem\
<kanliot> really youtube should work with html5
<kanliot> did you install 12.04?
<Unit193> youtube.com/html5  and opt-in.
<subman> And I c heck how?
<DigitalWarrior> I am trying to update the kernel of the Lubuntu 12.04 livecd and things are not nearly as simple for me as I think the documentation says it is.  It probably means I have missed something.
<DigitalWarrior> Does Lubuntu publish the build scripts to create the ISO somewhere I can get at them?
<kanliot> subman go to system profiler and info, then click operating system
<kanliot> DigitalWarrior, I'm not sure what you are asking
<wxl> kanliot: he's trying to build his own livecd
<kanliot> ok
<subman> kanliot: I don't see 'system profiler'
<kanliot> should be under system tools
<DigitalWarrior> exactly
<wxl> subman: try running lsb_release -a kanliot
<wxl> oops
<wxl> sorry didn't mean to include you in there kanliot ;)
<kanliot> yeah i am at release 1.0
<kanliot> that wasn't funny i know
<kanliot> i was being awful
<DigitalWarrior> I am installing lubuntu ISO files on /dev/sda1 and using grub2 to boot them.
<DigitalWarrior> I have no problems with released versions (been doing it since 11.04)
<DigitalWarrior> however, I need to get new wireless card drivers into the thing.  The drivers are included in Compat-Wireless 3.3
<DigitalWarrior> I cannot install the modules in the chrooted enviornment
<wxl> i'll be honest with you, DigitalWarrior-- tho i understand what you're trying to do i haven't done it.
<wxl> i remember at one time i was trying to figure out something similar for some reason and i was reading for freaking ever :)
<wxl> i wonder if your issue pertains only to lubuntu or if it's not a general canonical issue
<subman> kanliot: Unbuntu 10.04
<DigitalWarrior> It is definitely all *ubuntu livecd
<wxl> DigitalWarrior: then i'd escalate this to #ubuntu honestly
<kanliot> subman, don't take this the wrong way, but why did you choose 10.04?\
<subman> It is an old download from a stable release
<kanliot> we only recommend 10.04 if you really really need it
<subman> lts right?
<wxl> concur
<wxl> "lts"
<Unit193> Well....
<wxl> it's not an "OFFICIAL" lts
<wxl> there aren't, in fact, any "OFFICIAL" lts lubuntu
<kanliot> lol i thought you said It's
<wxl> hah
<wxl> but 12.04 is as much lts as 110.04 i
<wxl> uh
 * wxl can't type
<wxl> 12.04 is as much LTS as 10.04
<wxl> but neither are truly LTS
<wxl> put another way, there's no benefit you gain in using 10.04 versus 12.04 UNLESS your hardware requires it
<subman> Ok, not a problem.  This is obviously too beta for me.
<Unit193> Core is LTS, kernel and all, just not exactly LXDE.
<wxl> ^ right!
<Unit193> They were planning on it, but coudln't easily follow up sadly.
<subman> Ah well, try xubuntu instead.  Keep up the work!
<subman> Well I see multiple arguments here.  I think I'll abort and try a distro that has what I need. Thanks though, looks good so far!
<TaraJo> i went to run updates, to make sure i didn't have anymore to install, and got
<TaraJo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<TaraJo> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Unit193> Seems you've added an additional PPA that's no longer working, isn't updates, not for your arch, etc.  Best bet is to remove it.
<Unit193> !ppapurge
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TaraJo> ok i installed the ppa-purge package, but now i don't know which repository needs to be removed
<TaraJo> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<TaraJo> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<TaraJo> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Unit193> sudo ppa-purge ppa:team-xbmc/unstable
<TaraJo> didn't work
<TaraJo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<TaraJo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<TaraJo> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<TaraJo> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<TaraJo> PPA to be removed: team-xbmc unstable
<TaraJo> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: team-xbmc unstable
<TaraJo> it's as if the site it's trying to access, is no longer available
<Unit193> Ah, forgot it tried to read it.  Time to remove manually.
<Unit193> Should be a file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TaraJo> called, what?
<Unit193> What's there?
<TaraJo> dropbox.list              google-talkplugin.list.distUpgrade
<TaraJo> dropbox.list.distUpgrade  google-talkplugin.list.save
<TaraJo> dropbox.list.save         team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list
<TaraJo> google-chrome.list        team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list.save
<TaraJo> google-talkplugin.list
<Unit193> Simple, team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list is what you're looking for. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list      and put a # in front of all the lines.
<TaraJo> that worked.. thank you.. :)
<Unit193> You may have some random installed applications though.
<TaraJo> ok.. i'll deal with that later.. thanks
<lubu> sdf
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! does anyone here know how to change the font type and size in Pidgin for the conversation windows? the GUI only allows us to change the format of text sent to other clients
<laporte> Hi all. I have trouble viewing flash video with firefox. If I open any video I have a black square and the video doesn't play. I'm using firefox 13.0.1 and flash plugin version 11.2.202 is install and detected by firefox ...
<laporte> I have absolutly no idea of where the problem comes from. By the way it used to work before the lubuntu 12.04 upgrade.
<laporte> There are no information in the console if I start firefox from there and I haven't found anything on the internet that worked.
<souliaq>  Someone uses Lubuntu 12.04 ?
<kanliot> everyone
<kanliot> what's your question souliaq?
<souliaq> I have a constant message of "Error report"
<souliaq> I never had that problem in Lubuntu 11.10
<kanliot> when you log in?
<souliaq> Yes, exactly
<souliaq> when I log in.
<kanliot> if you report the bug where does it take you?
<souliaq> Other programs show me too "error report", anyway to report automagicly?
<souliaq> tracker-explorer show me that message
<souliaq> nfs3 or something like that too
<kanliot> it's important to handle each bug individually
<kanliot> lubuntu is pretty stable right now
<souliaq> mmm, the problem is that, always I login, 3 "error reports" appear.
<souliaq> Yea is good, except for that "new" message.
<kanliot> go on
<kanliot> hmm i didn't think i had an attitude?
<kanliot> if i did sorry
<silverarrow> I wonder if deverlopers get to test what works in the powerpc build
<silverarrow> everything is there for it to work, gnash plays, lightspark, gnome mpayer, just not in browser
<silverarrow> it is a small thing that needs attention, I`m sure
<gotwig> hey, lubuntu devs here?
<gotwig> want to know how to build lp:light-software-center . I get error: src/Widgets/GridView.vala:41.9-41.35: warning: method `Lsc.Widgets.GridView.pack_separator' never used         private void pack_separator () {         ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ error: unable to open `/home/julia/eduard/light-software-center/src/Frontend.vala.c' for writing
<smile> bye :)
<gotwig> bye
<gotwig> https://answers.launchpad.net/light-software-center/+question/203171
#lubuntu 2012-07-15
<silverarrow> Dr_willis: for ppc, neithi
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> are developers ever here on the channel?
<silverarrow> i would love to talk to one
<silverarrow> wonder how it works
<silverarrow> they do a great job even if users like me get majorly frustrated and tired sometimes
<Unit193> It's a PPC thing, not much they can do.  You can report bugs and all though.
<Unit193> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<silverarrow> they can do a lot, gnash and lightspark should run
<silverarrow> it is even suppose to run with the recommended setup in lubuntu
<silverarrow> developers do boot up hardware like an ibook and test browser+
<Unit193> Does it work in Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Xubuntu?  If not, it's not a Lubuntu problem and should be reported to lightspark.
<Unit193> And not always, no, that's "testers"
<silverarrow> now you sound like a lovless grammar teacher
<Unit193> It's just how things work, the packagers and devs can't run every program on every arch.
<silverarrow> haha, if you ran the show unit, nothnig would ever happen
<Unit193> What
<Unit193> ?
<silverarrow> true though
<Unit193> Do you have a support question?
<silverarrow> oh yes, which packages are recommended for mplayer to run in browser
<silverarrow> or rather,  plugin options
<Unit193> "gecko-mediaplayer" is what I'd say.
<silverarrow> which is default
<silverarrow> yet it seems to need more tweaking
<silverarrow> on either pc or ppc
<souliaq>  Someone knows about of the Strigi Desktop Search?
<a1ui5d0> hi everyone, Im newbie to Lubuntu. Could you pls tell me what file control to start up the services in Lubuntu???
<a1ui5d0> hi everyone, Im newbie to Lubuntu. Could you pls tell me what file control to start up the services in Lubuntu???
<BlitzHere> Hi all! I wanted to install ubuntu but my system is quite old. I'm not sure whether to go with xubuntu or lubuntu. CAnanyone help?
<pAt_> what are the specs of your old system BlitzHere ?
<LAC> hey running free screen recorder but it's telling me Error creating AVI File, why is that?
<holstein> i would just try creating another file type and see.. you can try running the application from the terminal, LAC , and see if you see any helpful error output
<LAC> holstein: how do i try to run it there and what application do you use to record screen videos?
<holstein> LAC: i have had decent luck with gtk-recordmydesktop in the past
<holstein> LAC: when you say "how do i try to run it there" i assume you mean, in the terminal
<holstein> i would open a terminal and issue the command which starts the application you are having issues with... gtk-recordmydesktop for example
<LAC> for example?
<holstein> LAC: yes... for example, if i wanted to run the gtk-recordmydesktop application from the terminal in order to hopefully see some error output there, in the terminal, for troubleshooting purposes as i suggested... i would open the terminal and type gtk-recordmydesktop
<holstein> LAC: i dont know what application you are having issues with
<LAC> holstein: thanks his help alot
<mohamad> hye
<mohamad> how to install microsoft fonts in lubuntu 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> Evening lot
<MrChrisDruif> My brother wants to create video dvd's, any suggestions as to what software he could use in Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Running 11.10 (still need to upgrade him)
<Unit193> pitivi?
<Unit193> (So said bestbot in #ubuntu-bots anyway. :P )
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> How light is it, because his system isn't very high capacity
<Unit193> Video editing isn't the best idea then. :P
<Unit193> But, as you saw those options. :P
<sev^^> hi there, noob looking for some assistance with lubuntu
<kanliot>  hi sev^^
<SkippersBoss> !ask| sev^^,
<ubottu> sev^^,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sev^^> well I'm trying to install some proprietary display drivers for my laptop. Using the 'additional drivers' app displays nothing. And the drivers I have found from the AMD website I am unsure how to install. I can provide a link however
<kanliot> if additional drivers shows nothing, they might already be installed
<sev^^> is there any way I can check?
<kanliot> go to system profiler and benchmark and look for fglrx under kernel modules
<kanliot> actually i'm not 100% sure that's the right way
<kanliot> sorry
<Unit193> Additional Drivers will have it if it's installed yet or not.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, it seems dvdstyler is a simple and workable program for his intentions
<MrChrisDruif> As feedback for Unit193 && kanliot
<silverarrow> does anyone know about ffmpeg on 12.04 powerpc build
<kanliot> hi chris
<MrChrisDruif> Hi kanliot
<MrChrisDruif> silverarrow; what about it?
<silverarrow> i am trying to make flash stream on an old ibook
<silverarrow> with gnash
<silverarrow> which requires a lot of attention
<MrChrisDruif> Flash...<_<"
<sev^^> I wonder because my displayed ram is not 1gb but about 128mb less, which I think is what the gfx card is. When I had an install of XP it displayed 1gb when I had all the correct drivers installed
<silverarrow> sev^^:  they often do that, show up as a bit less for some reason
<MrChrisDruif> sev^^; Does the videocard have virtual memory?
<kanliot> sev^^, we'll try to help ya but you shouldn't worry about it if it's working ok
<MrChrisDruif> Or is it a integrated videocard?
<kanliot> one of the good things about linux is the way drivers are installed by default
<sev^^> yeah to be honest everything is working fine and smoothly. I just wondered whether I could squeeze some more out of this thing. I installed XP through virtual box so I could watch netflix, I have to set the resolution to 640x480 on both XP and Lubuntu in order to get it to just about work. It's fine but just a little annoying
<TorpedoSkyline> Wow, so few Lubuntu users compared to Ubuntu in the IRC channels… Seems so wrong. =\
<kanliot> actually ubuntu channel is a great place for lubuntu questions
<TorpedoSkyline> Wow really? ok. Good to know. =)
<TorpedoSkyline> I'm installing Lubuntu for the first time on a personal machine side by side with FreeDOS and it seems to be working well… I've installed it on my sister's HP laptop (which has a Celeron M 1.4GHz and 512MB RAM) and it worked VERY well.
<TorpedoSkyline> Glad to see a fast Linux GUI compared to others that have gone to pot.
<kanliot> i chose lubuntu for 1 reason only, the rightmost pixel on scrollbars wasn't working
<kanliot> in xubuntu, so i couldn't stand xubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> kanliot; someone has been busy with the header I see?
<kanliot> yeah i just noticed it now
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, did someone remember where the settings are for the thumbnails in pcmanfm?
<kanliot> edit/prefs?
<kanliot> and did you ever go fedora or infernoOS yet chris?
 * MrChrisDruif is currently running Fedora 17 =)
<MrChrisDruif> kanliot; https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/permalink/393992753990884/
<kanliot> gnome 3?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Blistering fast on my machine, not as slow and bloated as Ubuntu is
<MrChrisDruif> Well, maybe as bloated, but still a lot faster
<kanliot> i can't remember if i tried gnome 3 or not
<MrChrisDruif> And "Axel" should make that number he finds there as big as possible (as was thinking in the right direction, was I not?)
<kanliot> ahh he'll get more help if he is still confused
<kanliot> i tried looking at the forum yesterday
<kanliot> nothing but difficult and wierd questions
<kanliot> made me feel not smart
<kanliot> i think i tried mint 12 or 13 with the "gnome" extensions
<Unit193> Might want to join #lubuntu-offtopic though.
<MrChrisDruif> You might Unit193, I'll just exit this channel. Thanks for the advice.
<TorpedoSkyline> How does one install fonts on Lubuntu 12.04?
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<kanliot> there is a font viewer called charmap
<kanliot> but installing it means using pcmanfm and /usr/share/fonts/truetype, fc-cache
<TorpedoSkyline> lol
<TorpedoSkyline> alright, thanks kanliot
<kanliot> np
<felichas> Hi I'm new to lubuntu. Just switched from laggy ubuntu 12.04 and now my 2005 Pentium M laptop is fast and usable again.
<felichas> I want to keep it like that, therefore my following question:
<felichas> I want to install gnucash, but apt-get is informing about many gnome dependencies. If I go ahead and install, will all those libraries always load into memory, or only whenever I use gnucash?
<felichas> will they unload from memory when I quit gnucash?
<kanliot> whats the package name?
<kanliot> really felichas i'm not sure,
<felichas> gnucash
<kanliot> i would just install the thing
<kanliot> sometimes services get installed
<kanliot> but i looked at gnucash, it doesn't look that bad
<kanliot> IMHO
<felichas> not with this app. It's like amarok bringing behind all those kde libraries. It would be the same question actually.
#lubuntu 2013-07-08
<luke1> Hi all.
<luke1> !info extremetuxracer
<ubottu> extremetuxracer (source: extremetuxracer): 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 238 kB, installed size 655 kB
<luke1> !info stellarium
<ubottu> stellarium (source: stellarium): real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-1 (raring), package size 3883 kB, installed size 8020 kB
<luke1> !info freedoom
<ubottu> freedoom (source: freedoom): free game files for the 3D game DOOM. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8~beta1-1 (raring), package size 6684 kB, installed size 27563 kB
<luke1> !info kstars
<ubottu> kstars (source: kstars): desktop planetarium for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 927 kB, installed size 3605 kB
<luke1> using !info is interesting.
<genii> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<luke1> hi.
<luke1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<luke1> ubottu is nice.
<luke1> i know ubottu is a bot. i just know that it is nice that it is a bot.
<luke1> and that is is so smart for a computer
<genii> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<luke1> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<luke1> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :) :)
<luke1> i didn't know that there was a !gender command.
<luke1> for ubottu
<luke1> I got something from wikipedia and put it here:http://pastebin.com/WEKx19Sc
<luke1> did anybody look at it? i'm just curious.
<luke1> i just thought it might be interesting. sorry for posting this to a support channel.
 * alainus loving lubuntu
<joel135> OK this is weird.
<joel135> I logged in to a normal lxde session. The files in my desktop folder are not shown on the desktop.
<joel135> However, I can right click it and add a new folder that subsequently shows up.
<joel135> What do I do? I've tried logging out&back in
<joel135> I did it. I moved the files out and back in:)
<Archguy> Hey, I installed b43legacy on my Lubuntu (after checking lspci -vnn | grep 14e4) yet the wireless still doesn't seem to be working, as in, no wireless are showing up and I am literally as close as I can possibly be to my wireless
<fabrizziop> hey, I installed lubuntu on a laptop with intel 845 chipset, how could I get the color bit depth to 24?
<fabrizziop> it's at 16 bit IMO
<Unit193> fabrizziop: xdpyinfo | grep root  will tell you what it's at.
<Unit193> fabrizziop: What version of Lubuntu, and are you using SNA?
<fabrizziop> 13.04 i386
<fabrizziop> what's SNA?
<fabrizziop> xdpyinfo | grep root tells me that it's 15 planes
<Unit193> grep SNA /var/log/Xorg.0.log  it's something that was turned on by default in Raring for my card.  It's intended by default since it in theory makes things work better/faster, I greatly disagree and use http://paste.openstack.org/show/39776/ as my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fabrizziop> SNA is compiled and initialized
<fabrizziop> what are the disadvantages of disabling it?
<Unit193> No, it switched from UXA to SNA, which is snappier but UXA is more tested.  What you are doing with the config is forcing 24bit depth.
<fabrizziop> ohh ok, I copied that paste and got it in the xorg.conf
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649 for more information.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<fabrizziop> it works! thanks you a fucking lot
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fabrizziop> sorry
<Unit193> fabrizziop: Sure, happy it helps.
<fabrizziop> guess that next time I'll search for a default xorg.conf and try it, I'm just too paranoid, I suffer a lot with fglrx and 5xxx GPUs
<Unit193> Also see xorg -configure, but that failed for me in Raring since it kept dieing.  You notice mainly with flash?
<fabrizziop> Unit193: Xorg -configure didn't work for me, it told me an error about that there was a mismatch between the displays configured and the ones seen
<Unit193> That's the one.
<mikubuntu> can anybody tell me how i might search for a folder i created and i don't know where the hell it went to?
<Unit193> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<Unit193> Or just use locate
<mikubuntu> can anybody tell me how i might search for a folder i created and i don't know where the hell it went to?
<mikubuntu> i created a folder called Health Resources for a .pdf i was saving, and now i can't find the folder or the file
<holstein> catfish.. in the terminal.. the search function of a filemanager
<holstein> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<holstein> mikubuntu: ^^
<holstein> !info locate
<ubottu> locate (source: findutils): maintain and query an index of a directory tree. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 61 kB, installed size 299 kB
<mikubuntu> holstein, i don't understand ezackly ---
<holstein> mikubuntu: sure.. just elaborate
<holstein> mikubuntu: im saying you  literaly launch the application catfish and search with it
<holstein> mikubuntu: i didnt notice that Unit193 had linked the same thing when you asked last time
<mikubuntu> holstein, oh, so i find catfish in the software center?
<holstein> mikubuntu: or, you can use locate
<mikubuntu> i din't either, din't ping me
<mikubuntu> how to use locate?
<holstein> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install catfish
<mikubuntu> holstein, ok
<holstein> mikubuntu: i type in the terimal "locate 'search string'"
<holstein> where 'search string' gets replaced with the thing i want to locate
<mikubuntu> holstein, and search string is 'health resources' ? (my file name?)
<holstein> mikubuntu: in a terminal "man locate"
<holstein> mikubuntu: if that is your search string, then i would try it, as explained above
<holstein> mikubuntu: you literally will not break anything running "locate" from the terminal, so try it
<mikubuntu> holstein: unpacking catfish
<mikubuntu> holstein, there is an AMAZING number of system files apparently with the word 'resource' associated .... lol -- but i don't see the one i'm looking for -- let me try catfish
<alainus> I'm getting pretty annoyed by this: I use guake as a terminal, and whenever I toggle it, apparently the remaining window (whether it's guake, or the window that was in the background), doesn't get focus. And when I try to type, weird things happen. The arrow keys make the window move around in the screen. Tring to type "d" or "p" after toggling guake closes it!, "r" brings up the "execute command" window, "e" shows PCManFM, and so on... I have to re-foc
<alainus> us the window by clicking on it before doing anything. Any tips?
#lubuntu 2013-07-09
<canin> Soo, is lubuntu the most popular lxde distro?
<Unit193> Metrics like that aren't easy, but I'd give a guess that it's one of the top ones.
<metzgerism> hello
<holstein> canin: most popular?
<canin> holstein: ya
<holstein> canin: whats the question?
<holstein> canin: there is no way to know what is "popular" like that...
<holstein> canin: you can check distrowatch
<metzgerism> woo popular distros like Ubloatntu
<holstein> !ot | metzgerism
<ubottu> metzgerism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<metzgerism> thanks ubottu :)
<holstein> metzgerism: ubuntu is a bot..
<holstein> ubottu *
<metzgerism> i just like that the bot did what I did with the word bloat :)
<metzgerism> i gave lubuntu live a shot today
<metzgerism> I like it A LOT
<metzgerism> especially for a Ubuntu-based distro
<sumisoul> Hello everyone
<sumisoul> oh, I'll check the FAQs first
<sumisoul> um, I'm looking for help with using my wacom (bamboo pen & touch). It works really well in the KDE environment, but in lxde... well not so much. I figure that there might be something in the repositories to get things to work in the lxde environment as well.
<canin> my crappy monoprice tablet works so i assume wacom will too, maybe the driver isn't installed by default
<sumisoul> I swear I installed it
<sumisoul> maybe I'm mistaken
<meet> hey. I was trying to install flash plugin using instructions on ubuntugeek.com. after some time it got stuck while downloading some .tar.gz file. So I cancelled it. Now everytime I try to install something error comes up. how do I cancel this operation entirely? I dont want to apt-get install -f or dpkg configure -a
<Rumko> hello, lubuntu was working perfectly for me before last reboot. Now it doesn't get past lightdm screen...
<Rumko> where can I find useful information ? /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log and /var/log/Xorg.log seem to contain only information about restarting themselves
<Rumko> after entering the correct username/pass, the screen goes black and lightdm appears again after a moment, prompting for login credentials again...
<antisober552> Hi guys i have a problem with my wifi card it was working now its not im wifi card is a reteak rlt8185l
<antisober552> Can anyone help
<Antisober552> Hi guys does anyone know how i can remove a driver from the blacklist
<wxl> Antisober552: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules#Blacklisting_Modules
<Unit193> Antisober552: Please stop crossposting.
<Unit193> You may be able to check recent history (bash, files) to see how you blacklisted if that doesn't help.
<Antisober552> Its helps but i done modprobe --list and i got back unrecognized `--list`
<Unit193> Rumko: Well I would have said to check those files, and dmesg as well as syslog, but try logging in from a TTY and running `startlubuntu`
<Antisober552> Tty?
<wxl> Antisober552: that's not addressed to you
<Antisober552> Okai
<wxl> Antisober552: what operating system and version are you using?
<Antisober552> Lubuntu 13.04
<wxl> modprobe --list should work fine unless you have a broken install
<Unit193> (That isn't an option, may want to use `lsmod`)
<wxl> i get about 3537 lines back (ymmv, i'm on kubuntu right now)
<Antisober552> I got unrecognized option
<wxl> show me a screenshot
<Antisober552> I cant got no internet on the pc
<wxl> you got a flash drive?
<Antisober552> Im using my tab to talk as i have no other pc that i can use
<wxl> take a picture with the tab
<Antisober552> No rear camra and front camra broke the minute i tried to skype my friend lol
<wxl> Antisober552: try reinstalling then. can't help ya.
<Antisober552> Reinstalling the os
<wxl> Antisober552: before you go i have a thought
<wxl> try just typing modprobe and see if you get a list
<Antisober552> Missing parameters. See -h
<Antisober552> Broken install
<wxl> so if you do modprobe -h do you get some option that allows you to list?
<Antisober552> I do
<titta2> is lubuntu.fr the official site for the french community?
<wxl> !fr | titta2
<ubottu> titta2: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#lubuntu 2013-07-10
<uzername|2> hello! Can I ask here a question?
<uzername|2> I have just installed Lubuntu. After configuration I have installed some IRC client.
<uzername|2> On windows its distro was only about 10 Mb.
<JTa_> hey, does lubuntu work as a livecd for non installation purposes?
<JTa_> I just want to boot in to linux occasionally on my g4, I don't want to install it
<Unit193> Should, I know less about how well with PPC though.
<Tomatix> Hi, I really cannot figure how to completely remove the system policy password prompts... I am fixing this old laptop for my friend, and to keep it simple I want it gone.
<Tomatix> also let the security concerns be a problem of mine :)
<Tomatix> I also tried searching forums and whatnot but those guides really don
<Tomatix> don't work
<ArthurBorsboom> Hi guys. This morning I updated Lubuntu 13.10 and the upgrade of the flash package broke the functionality in Chromium. I am aware that Chromium will be replaced by Firefox, but many users who will upgrade will run in this issue. Is this issue known to you?
<Unit193> So, the update of flash broke flash in chromium?
<ArthurBorsboom> Yes.
<Unit193> Which flash package and everything in default repos?
<ArthurBorsboom> Hmmm, I have to look that up. Do you want to know which flash package I am running now?
<Unit193> Yes.
<ArthurBorsboom> One moment
<ArthurBorsboom> Is the package (which updated this morning) called flashplugin-installer?
<ArthurBorsboom> Maybe, I just realize, the Chromium plugin has been removed completely by the update...
<ArthurBorsboom> These are all the plugin packages which are still installed on my system.
<ArthurBorsboom> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ArthurBorsboom> flashplugin-downloader - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<ArthurBorsboom> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<ArthurBorsboom> browser-plugin-gnash - GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives
<ArthurBorsboom> browser-plugin-lightspark - High-performance SWF player - Mozilla Plugin (experimental)
<ArthurBorsboom> jplayer - jQuery plugin that plays and controls audio files in a webpage
<ArthurBorsboom> kipi-plugins - image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs
<ArthurBorsboom> konqueror-nsplugins - Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
<ArthurBorsboom> konqueror-plugin-gnash - GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Konqueror
<ArthurBorsboom> kopete-plugin-thinklight - thinkpad flashing for kopete
<ArthurBorsboom> libdancer-plugin-flashmessage-perl - Dancer plugin to display temporary, so called "flash messages"
<ArthurBorsboom> libjs-jquery-uploadify - plugin for easy multiple file upload
<ArthurBorsboom> xmms2-plugin-flv - XMMS2 - Flash Video plug-in
<wxl> not sure if this is helpful but chrome://plugins should give you the version of flash, ArthurBorsboom
<wxl> also if you're going to do more than a couple lines, you might want to pastebin it
<wxl> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wxl> ArthurBorsboom: ^ that
<ArthurBorsboom> hahaha... ok ;-)
<Unit193> You should just list what you have installed, not what's in the repo: dpkg -l *flash*
<ArthurBorsboom> At least there is no flash plugin in chrome anymore (by about:plugins)
<wxl> chrome://plugins == about:plugins btw so if it's not there it's not there
<ArthurBorsboom> Here is what is installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862969/
<ArthurBorsboom> I suspect the flash update of this morning...
<Unit193> Mhmmm... I see.  Well, you could try to re-install it, or do something with magic in chrome.  (Chrome pulls in it's own PPAPI flash.)
<ArthurBorsboom> I will try to fix it myself, that's ok. It is more the point that the 13.10 upgrade might break this for other users, while upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10.
<ArthurBorsboom> I went to my apt logs, and I did see the package name which I suspect "flashplugin-installer" amd64.
<ArthurBorsboom> Or am I in the wrong channel to 'report' this?
<Unit193> Well, reports would go to launchpad, and it's not a Lubuntu targetted problem.
<Unit193> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ArthurBorsboom> Okay. Would you like me to report this at launchpad?
<Unit193> It's up to you, I'd check to make sure a reinstall of the package doesn't fix it myself though.
<ArthurBorsboom> It's more about the upcoming Lubuntu distribution upgrade than me able to fix it.
<ArthurBorsboom> @Unit193, just to confirm, reinstalling the flashplugin-installer package, fixed the issue.
<Unit193> ArthurBorsboom: Ah, that's good!
<ArthurBorsboom> Thanks for your time... cheers!
#lubuntu 2013-07-11
<maikiro> hello all..
<maikiro> quit
<wayneeusa> If I intend to install Linux, and I'm gettting a robust system, could I still have a faster and complete system with Lubuntu. Does Lubuntu handle the addition of a lot of programs well?
<tsimpson> wayneeusa: yes to all
<zekoZeko> hello everyone! is there a way to enable mouse emulation (with keyboard)? I just installed lubuntu and don't have a mouse at hand...
<genii> !info keynav
<ubottu> keynav (source: keynav): keyboard-driven mouse cursor mover. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20110708.0-1 (raring), package size 22 kB, installed size 84 kB
 * genii goes back to his coffeepot
<zekoZeko> thanks genii!
<genii> zekoZeko: You're welcome!
<zekoZeko> i'm sure i could find it on my own, but web browsing without a mouse is a pain :(
<ianorlin> If I have a desktop with 512 mb of ram but a broken ata hard drive which installer should I use if I don't have usb bios
<ianorlin> would a livecd give me access to install on a a usb external hard drive
<ianorlin> or would the alt install work?
<Unit193> So, you can't boot from a USB device, but you're trying to install to a USB device?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> have 2 ide cd drives
<binaryhermit> that might not work so well
<ianorlin> I have it installed on a laptop now but want to get old box working
<Unit193> You'd have to use something like plop on a drive it can boot from, to hop to USB.
<ianorlin> that is okay have cd drives it can boot from
<ianorlin> hmm plop has no option to boot from second cd drive
<ianorlin> plop does sseem to be working but I have not installed  yet
#lubuntu 2013-07-12
<ianorlin> it works
<Unit193> Congrats!
<mrbean> Hi. I've seen lxde before but in lubuntu is more simple, can I change it? I don't seem to find an option in the settings.
<mrbean> :-( bye
 * monkwitdafunk checks his lubuntu disk for defects
<parlabane> heya
<buttee22> hello. could i please get a suggestion for a very easy simple inventory managment software? just to keep track of items coming in and out with basic info...
<parlabane> hello all
<parlabane> thank you for this really great distro.. and if there is anything i can do.. unfortunately i am not a programmer, but if there is anything i can i would glad to help :)
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> parlabane: ^^
<holstein> there are more specific lubuntu sources as well, if you search a bit
<shock8> Hi there
<parlabane> hello shock8
<shock8> ah, some living soul here
<shock8> I thought the channel was ... chatty
<holstein> shock8: this is an official support channel, and by definition not allowed to be chatty.. try the #lubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<shock8> well, I might need some support with the usb-creator package
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> ^^ thats what i use
<shock8> okay I should introduce a bit more
<shock8> I'm using lubuntu on a netbook Asus 1015BXO
<shock8> I used to create live flash drives with usb-creator to have a taste of distros but lately I am having some troubles with it
<shock8> I am currently running lubuntu 13.04
<holstein> shock8: i had troubles with it about 4 years ago, so i started using unetbootin, which i linked, and suggested as an alternative
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 834 kB
<shock8> yeah definitely could use unetbootin, got it actually, I was just browsing to get some kind of an answer
<shock8> lots of bugs are being submitted but no fix
<holstein> shock8: while you are trying to descibe to me *exactly* what the issue is, take note of all the vaiables, and maybe have an open mind as to how challenging it might be to nail down a "fix"
<shock8> I acknowledge the work (being) done by the dev. I would take my hat off to them if we crossed ways. It is basically because of their work that I'm sticking to Lubuntu.
<shock8> It's just that I used it often and it might be since the last upgrade to 13.04 that it's broken. First I wanted to create a precise puppy live, using the last one from the official website. I got a 'isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD". Fixed it installing the gir1.2-gudev1.0 package
<holstein> well, you are assuming its "broken"
<shock8> Now, it just crashes randomly
<holstein> could be an issue with the iso's you are trying to use.. could be anything
<holstein> what would i do? load up unetbootin and make a USB stick.. otherwise, open from command line and see if there are any helpful error messages
<holstein> try different versions
<holstein> try as another user
<shock8> ran unetbootin with the same iso, worked well. No helpful message from the command line when crashing actually
<shock8> It would not bother me to be the only one in that case, there's still unetbootin as a "solution"
<shock8> Let's say that I am just asking
<holstein> you can always ask the developer or maintainer.. i would go upstream since this has nothing to do with lubuntu or LXDE specifically
<shock8> I followed the bug flow but still nothing definite, but anyway thanks for your time and please excuse the offences if some were taken
<holstein> shock8: none taken.. you are welcome
#lubuntu 2013-07-13
<moimeme> Hello, I'm trying to install lxle1204-32 on a laptop (HP compaq nc6000). vmlinuz and initrd.gz will load, then I get a few screenfull of information. Finally the process stops with the message " FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device "
<moimeme> Next is the (initramfs) prompt.
<moimeme> Can anybody help? Please.
<leoquant> vesa= X
<leoquant> trying a good google for ya
<leoquant> no device is, strange Kafka
<moimeme> I've tried google, maybe you'll have better luck. Thanks
<leoquant> did you had a kernel update?
<moimeme> I downloaded lxle1204-32.iso and just tried to install on an old laptop.
<leoquant> hich video card?
<moimeme> I'll have to check, give me a few minutes.
<leoquant> w
<moimeme> lspci -v says " Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 "
<moimeme> leoquant does this help?
<moimeme> Hello, I'm trying to install lxle1204-32 on a laptop (HP compaq nc6000). vmlinuz and initrd.gz will load, then I get a few screenfull of information. Finally the process stops with the message " FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device "
<moimeme> Next is the (initramfs) prompt.
<moimeme> Can anybody help? Please.
<SP33D> 15:39:58 - SP33D: Can some one help me i search for a solution to lower the used disk inodes so i need to put many files in one file that is mount able
<SP33D> 15:40:14 - SP33D: it is enought when it is mount able read only but read and write would be realy well
<SP33D> found a solution with dd thx a lot
#lubuntu 2013-07-14
<Johnathon> Hello, is it natural for an installation to hang at "Generating locales en_US.utf-8" I had the same problem with Linux Mint, but Puppy started fine.
<Unit193> What's the specs on your computer, and how long a hang?
<Johnathon> 256mb ram, 2.6ghz processor Not sure on gfx card. 30gb hdd. between 10-30 minutes, the furtherst it got was on Mint, it got to a cursor and would loop between that and the moniter being out of range
<Unit193> 30 minutes is a bit long, but ram is pretty small.  I'd recommend the alternate, or purge the slideshow.
<Johnathon> That is what the people at mint said, I tried their 2 distro sorts, and both failed. What I don't under stand is how can Puppy work but these two don't
<Unit193> Puppy is quite a bit different, if you want to try something else also different, you can always try AntiX.
<Johnathon> I can look into it, but not it got past generating them, now it is sittign at a blank screen
<Johnathon> Could it be gfx issues?
<Johnathon> Anyone?
<vn151502510> hi
<Unit193> Howdy, you can try to drop to a tty and check the logs.
<Johnathon> How would I do that?
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Johnathon> I have nothing, just a blank screen but ok
<Johnathon> I'm talking from another computer, this one is just sitting on a blank screen and nothing happened when I pressed any of them
<Johnathon> Oh something new, wall of text popped up
<Johnathon> Can't type anything, but what i can see its saying its mounting my USB which it is installing off. and such
<Johnathon> sysnter_do_call+0x12/0x28
<Johnathon> Can anyone here help me?
<Johnathon> :/
<holstein> !ask | Johnathon
<ubottu> Johnathon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Johnathon> I've already said my problem. It takes forever to load then just hangs on a blank screen with no response
<holstein> Johnathon: it?
<Johnathon> The computer I am trying to install Lubuntu on
<holstein> Johnathon: are you saying, you wont ask your question for me, in detail?
<holstein> Johnathon: lubuntu 13.04?
<Johnathon> Yes
<holstein> Johnathon: and you confirme the iso?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Johnathon> Yes
<holstein> Johnathon: does it load the live desktop?
<Johnathon> I'll try now, I just wanted it installed. I'll report back to see if that loads
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Johnathon: you can try using those to install from, but i would want to see the desktop load
<holstein> Johnathon: what are you used to installing? windows?
<Johnathon> I copied it to a USB using unetbootin from a Windows enviroment
<Johnathon> The BIOS is alright set to USB
<Johnathon> The live desktop is doing the blue loading screen, which when I chose to install it took quite awhile
<holstein> Johnathon: i like to see the desktop, as i said
<Johnathon> Yeah I know it is loading it now
<holstein> Johnathon: if you cant get the live CD to load, you will likely have compatibility issues to deal with
<Johnathon> Even though they are two VERY different distros, how is Puppy loaded with no issues yet Mint and Lubuntu both have failed?
<holstein> Johnathon: did you use the vesa driver inthe puppy linux graphics wizard?
<Johnathon> Nope, just put it on the USB using unetbootin from my laptop plugged it into the desktop let it boot came back to see it was waiting for use
<Johnathon> I've done the same with Mint and Lubuntu but both hang on a blank screen after a period of time
<holstein> Johnathon: "nope".. what does "nope" refer to?
<holstein> nope, you dont use the vesa driver?
<holstein> what driver did you use, friend?
<Johnathon> No I didn't use any drivers.
<holstein> what kernel?
<Johnathon> I just put it on usb like I said.
<holstein> Johnathon: yes, you used *some* driver
<holstein> Johnathon: and that will be helpful to know
<Johnathon> Well not that I know of, I just got the first download off the puppy site.
<holstein> Johnathon: what operating system are you accustomed to installing? if you dont mind me asking, not to imply you are not "savy", but to possibly related you you some of the basics in a general way based on what you are used to.
<holstein> Johnathon: puppy uses a graphics driver.. windows does.. they *all* do
<Johnathon> Yes I know that, but I don't know which one is was since it didn't ask to choose one
<holstein> Johnathon: im just proposing that puppy was loading the vesa driver, and you can use that with lubuntu as well
<holstein> Johnathon: yeah you know what? that you were using a driver?
<holstein> Johnathon: you said "im not using a driver?
<Johnathon> Well that I knew of I didn't know what one I was using
<holstein> its not a big deal to not understand the "jargon"..
<holstein> !volunteer
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> also, another option i like to try when i have graphics compatibility issues..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Johnathon> I'm still letting the live desktop load, do you want me to reboot and try that?
<holstein> Johnathon: unless you are on a p3 with 256 or ram or something ridiculously old, the live desktop should boot fast
<holstein> fast-ish.. at least
<holstein> or, you have a bad usb stick.. or a bad usb controller.. motherboard. etc
<Johnathon> The cpu is solo core 2.6 and 256 ram. So yeah this computer is pretty old...
<holstein> but, you booted puppy from this stick, i assume?
<Johnathon> Yes
<holstein> Johnathon: i would run puppy on that
<holstein> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<holstein> Johnathon: it could be, you just need to wait longer
<holstein> Johnathon: i waited about 20 minutes for lubuntu to load on hardware like that once.. installed.
<Johnathon> I waited about 4 hours last night, the furtherest it gets is it loops between cursor and moniter saying out of range
<holstein> Johnathon: that machine is old.. i would use puppy on there. it'll be nice and fast.. there is one based on ubuntu
<holstein> Johnathon: otherwise, you get the mini iso i mentioned before.. install from that.. and add what you want manually.. lxde or lubuntu-desktop or whatever
<Johnathon> 2004 old.. So yeah it might be best. Does the Ubuntu one support almost all of the default packages from Ubuntu?
<holstein> Johnathon: i have no idea
<holstein> Johnathon: we dont support it, so you'll be on your own, or up to them to support you
<Johnathon> Then I'll download and install that one. Saves a lot of hassle. Thanks for the help it is much appreciated :)
<holstein> Johnathon: otherwise, so the mini and add.. that will install in a resonable amount of time.. like 4 minutes
<ItsMeLenny> has the box icon theme set continued at all?
<ItsMeLenny> and is there any yellowish version of it, rather than blue folders?
<giacomo_do> buon giorno e buona domenica
<giacomo_do> sono un neofita di lubuntu
<giacomo_do> lo installato su un IBM R40
<giacomo_do> 512 mb di ram
<giacomo_do> e 30 gb hd
<giacomo_do> è di default cromium..a quello che ho capito..ma si può mettere opera?
<giacomo_do> ho la versione 13.04
<giacomo_do> qualcuno sà dirmi quali potenzialità ho?
<Myrtti> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giacomo_do> sorry
<giacomo_do> i not speeck very well englis
<giacomo_do> jonied #ubuntu
<giacomo_do> sorry
<thedoctar> is there anyway to change the colour of the scrollbar
#lubuntu 2014-07-07
<antonfire> Is there any non-workaround way to set up different custom flags for the us and us(dvorak) keyboard layouts?
<antonfire> (or set up some other way to distinguish them which is visible in the toolbar without having to hold the mouse over the icon and wait for the tooltip to come up)
<dj_beirut> i have changed the mac address of eth1 from the menu in lubuntu and it is working fine. the changes that are made is not visible in /etc/networking/interfaces. anyone got an idea where the change is stored?
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Hello
<holstein> hello
<Lubuntuenfrsvp>  want to change language on Lubuntu could you help me please
<rafaellaguna> Lubuntuenfrsvp, it's easy
<rafaellaguna> you must install the additional languages first
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LanguageSupport looks like it
<Lubuntuenfrsvp>  I'm french and I've never used linux system.
<rafaellaguna> once you do it, just re-login and at the upper right corner you can change the language for the whole desktop
<rafaellaguna> use "Menu / Preferences / Language support"
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> The change of language takes place with an internet connection?
<rafaellaguna> yes, you need it to download the language packages
<holstein> Lubuntuenfrsvp: after "installing additional languages".. however you want to do that
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> do not see the icon of the Wi-Fi suddenly I could not have access to Internet
<rafaellaguna> there's a button "Install / Remove Languages...". Can you see it?
<rafaellaguna> can you browse? the icon does not appear because of an error, but it doesn't affect the connection
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> I launched Lubuntu live and I do not see the icon Wi-Fi in the taskbar at the bottom right
<rafaellaguna> no, it's the error I told you, but Internet is still there :)
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Non
<rafaellaguna> can't you browse?
<rafaellaguna> are you cabled or wifi?
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> When I try to START on Firefox no connection ...
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> i'm in wifi...
<rafaellaguna> ok, do this. menu / run
<rafaellaguna> and type "nm-applet" (without the quotes)
<rafaellaguna> but don't install nothing in Live mode, it won't remember nothing :D
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Thank you, in your opinion how many gigabytes do I need for a proper functioning of Lubuntu?
<phillw> 384 Mb RAM, 5 GB Hard disk is about the absolute minimum
<Lubuntuenfrsvp>  ok I am running windows 7 if I install Linux on another partition could I have the choice to boot Linux or Windows chosen?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<rafaellaguna> you'll see a menu where you can choose one or other
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Even if it's on the same hard drive? (but not on the same partition)
<phillw> yes
<rafaellaguna> yes, Linux lets you choose :)
<rafaellaguna> I have Windows XP in a little partition (I use it for fixing my phone), and Lubuntu
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> thank you verri mych !
<rafaellaguna> You're welcome :)
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> rafaella are you a girl ?
<rafaellaguna> :D no, I'm Rafael
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Hahaha
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> a/s/l?
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> okey
<rafaellaguna> but there're girls here
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> thank you men (y)
<rafaellaguna> thank you for coming
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Where are the pretty girls who use linux?
<rafaellaguna> and don't worry, if you have a problem, just tell us
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> haha ^^
<wxl> actually
<rafaellaguna> oh, I know a few ;)
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> ok thank you men !!!!!!!!!!
<Lubuntuenfrsvp>  The game "Dofus" works well on Linux?
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> http://download.dofus.com/full/linux/
<rafaellaguna> I never played it :|
<rafaellaguna> but if you run Windows 7 you have a nice computer, so I'm sure it will
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> Thank you men !!!!!!!!!!
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> my name is Caphomial ok?
<rafaellaguna> grâce à vous
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> next time i use "Caphomial" Nickname
<rafaellaguna> ok
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> je suis francais
<rafaellaguna> we're everywhere :)
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> ha ha ha ! (OROSHIMARU VOICE)
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> thank you
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> i go to install it
<Lubuntuenfrsvp> with 30 gb its good ?
<rafaellaguna> usually you make a partition for Linux itself, with 10gb it's enough for all apps, and another for your personal data
<rafaellaguna> this way you can remove your Lubuntu Linux and put another or upgrade it safe
<Shawn286> howdy
<Shawn286> I have a strange problem
<Shawn286> I just preppared an 8 GB usb flash drive with lubuntu using lili usb creator, my core i7 laptop boots from it with no problem, yet my pentium4 for just has a black screen with a blank blinking cursor
<Shawn286> oops, keyboard problem
<Shawn286> my pentium 4 for some reason just has that black screen with the blank blinking cursor
<Shawn286> might someone be able to help me with this problem?
<wxl> Shawn286: you sure your bios is set to boot to it?
<Shawn286> yes
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Shawn286> I double checked, and I set the lexar usb flash drive to boot
<Shawn286> I am able to boot from another flash drive that has linux mint 32-bit 17 "qiana"
<Shawn286> and it runs that with no problem, although I want to give the lighter lubuntu a go
<holstein> Shawn286: you can install lxde there.. or try the mode isuggested
<wxl> did you try what holstein suggested, Shawn286 /
<Shawn286> seeing as he just typed it, I just read it
<wxl> also how much ram do you have on that machine?
<Shawn286> 1 GB
<wxl> should be sufficient. probably a video issue in any case
<Shawn286> video??
<wxl> yep
<Shawn286> why would it be a video issue
<wxl> because it uses graphics? :)
<Shawn286> ...
<wxl> try using the alternate installer and i bet you have no issues
<holstein> Shawn286: driver support. its quite common
<Shawn286> thats not a real answer
<Shawn286> oh
<Shawn286> it appears that it wont boot lubuntu though
<holstein> Shawn286: this is the real anwser.. try the nomodeset.. it will provide a "safe graphics mode".. have you tried it?
<Shawn286> I have also tried with the p=endrive linux creator
<Shawn286> the graphics are descent
<wxl> it's not about decent
<holstein> Shawn286: sure.. if the stick boots, then the stick is not the issue.. you say it works on another machine.. correct? the *same* stick?
<wxl> sometimes having decent graphics is a problem
<Shawn286> yes
<holstein> Shawn286: its about *support* of the graphics.. for supporting linux specificially
<wxl> again, try the alternate installer
<Shawn286> I also used the same stick to boot other operating systems
<holstein> Shawn286: so, dont try and fix the stick since it works fine
<Shawn286> I wasn't about to..
<Shawn286> if you say its video..then how come ubuntu boots with no issue..from the same drive..
<Shawn286> I'm not even getting a linux bootloader or grub loader
<Shawn286> on lubuntu
<holstein> Shawn286: differnent kernels.. friend.. and im not saying its graphics.. im saying its commonly graphics issue, and offering a way to test that
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Shawn286: you can install lxde into any ubuntu that you are booting there..
<holstein> Shawn286: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. you can test the lubuntu iso. but you say the stick is working
<Shawn286> but lubuntu isn't
<holstein> Shawn286: yes.. it is. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Shawn286> the pentium 4 runs on an Intel Desktop Board with an 82845G/GL/GE Chipset
<holstein> Shawn286: ok.. have you tried nomodeset?
<Shawn286> how do I go about that?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Shawn286: i read the link above and follow the instructions ^^
<Shawn286> you have flashed that many times
<Shawn286> dont know how many times I need to click it to satisfy ya
<holstein> Shawn286: aks a question if you need help implementing iit
<holstein> ask*
<wxl> Shawn286: the other thing is the installer isn't necessarily going to have all the extra kernel drivers that you get when you have a proper install
<wxl> Shawn286: also you should check to see if you have problems with the alternate installer
<wxl> Shawn286: another option is try a different usb port. that happens sometimes, too.
<Shawn286> oh that is weird.. not even linux mint will boot off that flash drive
<holstein> Shawn286: on that hardware
<Shawn286> no
<Shawn286> off that flash drive
<holstein> ok.. thats much differnt than what i was reading earlier
<Shawn286> I have the smaller flash drive with linux mint...that boots, but when I try the same distro on the 8 GB lexar, its gettign the blank cursor
<holstein> that flash drive booted on some other machine
<Shawn286> O.o
<holstein> thats why i didnt suggest..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> did you try the alternate installer?
<holstein> or testing the stick..
<Shawn286> what did i just say O.o
<holstein> Shawn286: you had stated tring to stick on other hardware, and it worked
<Shawn286> other hardware??
<Shawn286> I am only talking abou the intel 82845g pentium 4
<Shawn286> *about
<holstein> Shawn286: 15:25 < Shawn286> I just preppared an 8 GB usb flash drive with lubuntu using lili usb creator, my core i7 laptop boots from it with no problem, yet  my pentium4 for just has a black screen with a blank blinking cursor
<Shawn286> oh, well that was just a test
<holstein> i read that as, an i7 boots the stick, the p4 doesnt
<holstein> Shawn286: sure.. but that test means the stick works.. you are stating it doesnt
<Shawn286> on the pentium 4
<holstein> does the stick boot on the i7?
<Shawn286> yes
<holstein> then, the stick is not the issue..
<Shawn286> it is for the pentium 4
<holstein> anyways.. linux mint likely has the same kernel version as lubuntu.. so thats what i would expect
<wxl> the stick with the same iso on it boots on the i7?
<holstein> same hardware support for the graphics card
<Shawn286> noo
<Shawn286> no linux mint on the i7
<holstein> Shawn286: does it boot on the i7 or not?
<wxl> so you've never tested the same stick with the same lubuntu iso on the i7?
<holstein> i swear i read that question above answered both ways.. ;)
<Shawn286> I said the lubuntu prepped flash drive booted on the i7
<Shawn286> but that confirms the usb stick works
<Shawn286> back to the p4 now
<wxl> so using the exact same stick with the exact same iso on it, it does not boot on the p4?
<holstein> Shawn286: did nomodeset work? did you try that option with the p4?
<Shawn286> on my 2 GB flash stick prepped with linux mint xfce, that boots on the p4
<Shawn286> yet using that iso on the lexar flash drive, it just gets the blank cursor stair
<holstein> Shawn286: but thats an older kernel..
<Shawn286> your not reading what I am saying!
<holstein> Shawn286: different kernels can have different driver support
<holstein> Shawn286: have you tried nomodeset?
<Shawn286> the smaller flash drive works, yet the bigger one doesn't on the p4
<holstein> ok.. so, address it in hardware then.. only use the smaller one
<Shawn286> ..
<Shawn286> I'm going to make a smaller persistent file
<Shawn286> instead of 4 GBs I will make it around 3 or 2
<holstein> go for it..
<holstein> i typically just do normal installs to the stick and not persistent installs.. with grub right on the stick
<wxl> ditto
<Shawn286> well I want grub on the stick, but idk how to get it on there
<holstein> you can do that with the mini iso pretty easily. i'll just not install grub when installing the os, or i'll take the sticks to hardware that has no other drives physically in the unit
<caphomial> Hello
<wxl> o/
<caphomial> i have a big problem :(((((((
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<caphomial> I download a 2D games (mmorpg) tar.bin gz I do not know how to install it
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> they don't offer a package for it?
<wxl> because without that it will be difficult to keep up to date with your package manager
<caphomial> i want install it : http://download.dofus.com/full/linux/
<wxl> and if it's source code you're going to have to install a bunch of stuff just to build it
<wxl> which is to say it's not a simple task
<caphomial> i do not understand :(
<wxl> !info dofus
<ubottu> Package dofus does not exist in trusty
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> !info Dofus
<ubottu> Package Dofus does not exist in trusty
 * wxl scratches head
<wxl> is ubuntu apps something different????
<caphomial> i have lubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> caphomial: whatever works for ubuntu will work for lubuntu.. ppa's, or whatever else the manufacturer might suggest or offer
<caphomial> its good <3
<caphomial> what is process for install ,
<wxl> it's right here https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/dofus/
<holstein> caphomial: ask them
<holstein> caphomial: usually there is documentation.. do the provide any?
<genii> !info dofus partner
<ubottu> Package dofus does not exist in partner
<genii> Hm
<wxl> see it's weird
<wxl> it's not in packages
<wxl> it exists supposedly on 12.04 on
<genii> Yep
<wxl> caphomial: open a terminal and find that file, then `tar xzvf DofusInstall-x86.tar.gz` and then run `/DofusInstall-x86/Dofus/bin/Dofus`
<wxl> but there should be a more normal way to do this
<caphomial> i dont have software centre
<wxl> ↑
<caphomial> he say dont have file if i write this in terminal
<wxl> caphomial: like i said, you have to find the file and be in that directory. `cd ~/Downloads` will probably get you there
<holstein> caphomial:  seems relevant..
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YJxKbmpedk
<caphomial> i am on 32 bits;;;
<caphomial> OKOK
<caphomial> I dont understand
<caphomial> not problem linux it's not for me
<holstein> caphomial: you can just use the 64bit guide, friend..
<caphomial> so difficult
<holstein> caphomial: the creators of the program can support linux for you
<holstein> caphomial: this is not a linux issue.. its that you dont have a simple linux option from the creators ofthe software
<caphomial> I just install Lubuntu tonight, I really like but it parrait me hyper complicated I can not even install a simple game ...
<caphomial> I do not understand how to install a program I can not find executable file
<holstein> caphomial: sure, but its not up to lubuntu to facilitate the installation
<holstein> caphomial: lubuntu is not preventing them from giving you an easy way to install
<caphomial> support chat lubuntu for french people ,
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> caphomial: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> caphomial: nothing is blocking you from haning here, and redirectingto a channel for chat about lubuntu in french. you are welcome to do so
<holstein> hanging*
<caphomial> thank !
<caphomial> very
<caphomial> the saloon french have not personn,
<holstein> i dont speak french, so i cannot provide that service
<holstein> caphomial: i cannot create a community for you in your language.. i can only volunteer here
<holstein> this is in french.. http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/dofus
<caphomial> I know very well thank you for your help, the french channel is empty?
<holstein> caphomial: the french guide i just linked. http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/dofus
<holstein> caphomial: i cant make french speakers join the community..
<caphomial> thank you for your help
<holstein> sure. good luck. let the dofus community know you are having a hard time, and would like an easier way to run the software in linux/ubuntu
<caphomial> the sound will work with games?
<caphomial> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/dofus IS VERRY GOOD ;)
<caphomial> debian package its easy!
<wxl> yep
<holstein> caphomial: nothing in lubuntu is preventin the sound from working
<holstein> preventing*
<holstein> caphomial: if the sound can work, it will..
<caphomial> good
#lubuntu 2014-07-08
<Shawn287> hi
<Shawn287> I got lubuntu working
 * wxl claps
<Shawn287> it runs smoother than linux mint xD, that is too heavy
<phillw> Shawn287: persistence is worth it :) Congrats.
<Shawn287> yea
<Shawn287> streaming star trek now :D
<Shawn287> on my pentium 4
<Shawn287> since my tablet is dead :(
<phillw> Hmm, my spare machine has been out on loan for ~ 6 months... Piglet has been behaving :)
 * ianorlin may be building a new one so he can run 64 bit vms
<phillw> ianorlin:  it works out cheaper the get an end of line Refurb (ex demo machine) you can typically save 30%, but I've seen 40 % off.
<ianorlin> yeah but then I don't get to build it
<phillw> you get to mod the life out of it :P
<phillw> most scary thing I've done is http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Replace-Your-Laptop-s-Backlight/ .... it was an ex-piglet that was going to be used for spares, but my Sis needed a laptop, so I swallowed hard and did it... Not a job I'd like to do too often!
<phillw> But, it it had lubuntu on it already, so I knew that there no hidden driver issues to trip me up.
<Shawn287> why does my monitor shut off althougha video is playing in lubuntu?
<Shawn287> I can't find the shut off
<Shawn287> is there like a screen saver?
<phillw> Shawn287: it was fixed, but seems to have crept back in.
<phillw> AFAIK, it is two bugs. on is that it does it and the 2nd is that when you tell it not to; it ignores your changes.
<Shawn287> what are you even talking about?
<phillw> that your screen saver will not accept being told off.
<phillw> Shawn287: you'd have to ask someone who's running 14.04 - I'm on 14.10
<phillw> Shawn287: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1193716 it seems recently fixed up-stream, so we mortals have to be patient.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Xfce Power Manager does not override the screen saver timeout (X11 Screen Saver extension)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Shawn287> is there a command I can run to stop it?
<phillw> Shawn287: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1193716/comments/50 (you also need to read #51 comment, as that gets reset each boot).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Xfce Power Manager does not override the screen saver timeout (X11 Screen Saver extension)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> Shawn287: yup, that's disabled the timeout on my system (gone from 600 to 0)
<Shawn287> well seeing as how I am running persistent mode, I dont need to restart for a while
<holstein> ?
<Shawn287> and root isn't the passord
<phillw> I tend to put up with the minor bugs.
<holstein> to quote you from earlier.. what are you even talking about ?
<Shawn287> eh?
<Shawn287> thank you phillw
<phillw> Shawn287: you may need to logout and log in again for the change to screen saver to take place
<Shawn287> xset s off seems pretty easy to remember
<Shawn287> ah
<phillw> not a reboot
<Shawn287> I know xD
<phillw> yeah, we did this at $ prompt, so it will hopefully be read when you log back in. Just check with
<phillw> xset q | grep -A 2 "Screen Saver:"
<phillw> Shawn287: has that worked for you?
<Shawn287> I logged out, but dont know how to get back in
<Shawn287> theres no root
<phillw> Shawn287: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1281323/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1281323 in One Hundred Papercuts "Lubuntu/Xubuntu Live session locks when away from keyboard" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<phillw> not a great deal of help...
<Shawn287> what the heck
<Shawn287> I was told to log out and log back in
<phillw> I'll see if I can find what the defaults
<phillw> Shawn287: ys, by me.
<Shawn287> why??
<Shawn287> do you know the default login?
<phillw> to pick up the screen saver change.... anyways...
<phillw> username=lubuntu, no password press enter
<Shawn287> woh thanks
<Shawn287> what ever happened to root
<phillw> root has been disabled in ubuntu for a couple of years now
<Shawn287> why??
<Shawn287> thats like an idiot move
<phillw> the 1st person named on the installation is added to sudoers group.
<phillw> Shawn287: no, it is not.... it prevents, at a simple step, all the bots who try to log on as root and use dictionary attacks to crack the root password.... There simply is not such a user :P
<Shawn287> wlel we need root to modify the system
<Shawn287> *well
<phillw> It was a decision taken by the security team, and people squealed... but why have root usr when you have suduoers group?
<Shawn287> or is ubuntu the new mac os x?
<phillw> Shawn287: you simply use sudo <command>, or, if you're doing a lot of root access root, sudo -i will take to the # prompt.
<phillw> but, it is not wise to 'live' in root.
<phillw> people have issues with, say, firefox, and then do sudo firefox, which is a sure fire way to completely break all the config files.
<Shawn287> meh
<Shawn287> sounds like no one is fixing the issue
<Shawn287> but just cutting away the important parts
<phillw> Shawn287: it is fix released....
<Shawn287> like cutting away ram from a server..and calling it fixed
<phillw> Shawn287: This bug was fixed in the package lubuntu-default-settings - 0.39
<Shawn287> mmhmm
<phillw> you are on persistance, do
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> That will pull in all the fixes... then big deep breath as it also pulls in a new kernel which means a re-boot.
<Shawn287> I did
<Shawn287> before I started usign it
<phillw> are you on ubuntu-default-settings - 0.39 ?
<Shawn287> I updated today
<Shawn287> just before I started using lubuntu
<Shawn287> well that didn't work phillw
<Shawn287> it still goes to screen saver
<phillw> ahh, but after reboot, it needs to be re-set. This may simply not be possible with persitance.
<phillw> Shawn287: sorry, the on you need is lubuntu-default-settings - 0.39 (i missed the 'l')
<Shawn287> I only ran sudo apt-get update
<phillw> update tells the system what it needs, you need to run upgrade to actually get them. That is why when in doubt I say to run
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> the upgrade part will ask "do you want to do this?"... as you are on stable release, the answer is 'y' :)
<phillw> Shawn287: upgrade going okay?
<Shawn287> ?
<Shawn287> its working fine..other than that screen saver problem
<phillw> Shawn287: the sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shawn287> I dont need to upgrade O.o
<Shawn287> this is 14.04
<phillw> Shawn287: you do.
<phillw> upgrade will put in bug fixes.
<phillw> update only prepares the database of what is needed.
<phillw> you can update all day and all night... you will never receive any bug update until you upgrade. In debian, it is different to how Red Hat / CentOS works, as that command is more combined
<phillw> Shawn287:  ^^
<Shawn287> theres an upgarde beyong release 14.04?
<Shawn287> 8grade
<phillw> Shawn287: you have to specifically issue extra stuff to upgrade to make it do a dist-upgrade which is, what I think you're worried about.
<Shawn287> I'm only on a live usb perssistant mode
<Shawn287> nto a full blown system
<Shawn287> *not
<phillw> Shawn287: then use upgrade
<Shawn287> as I just said.. I dont need to
<phillw> do not faint when it says it wants 500 Mb of downloads!
<phillw> Shawn287: then do not mention bugs :D
<Shawn287> ?
<Shawn287> and thats one reason why I do not want to upgrade
<Shawn287> in perssistent mode
<Shawn287> I only have around 200 MBs left in space
<phillw> Shawn287: then you will not have bug fixes...
<phillw> Old saying.... "You can take a horse to water, but you cannot make it drink"
<Shawn287> and a computer doesn't think for itself
<Shawn287> or try to survive
<Shawn287> I am happy the way it is
<Shawn287> just have to wiggle the mouse
<phillw> nope, it relies on the human... and when the human is not too sure, the human goes and asks.
<Shawn287> ..
<Shawn287> thats completely different
<Shawn287> invalid for that axium
<phillw> Shawn287: linux is all about choice. Your system is your system :)
<phillw> how my system is set up, would not suit anyone else... It is set up for ME :D
<Shawn287> lol
<phillw> Shawn287: you may have noticed, I'm one of the testers, so am already using 14.10 on my day to day machine so as to pick up any gremlins. 14.10 is a minor release for lubuntu, 15.04 is hopefully our massive change to Qt.
<Shawn287> qt?
<phillw> Shawn287: lubuntu is leaving GTK as the bit that does the pop up windows, menus etc. and swithing to Qt. It is a merger of LXDE (which is the DE for lubuntu ) and RazorQT ( another low resource team). So, it will be LXQt :)
<phillw> Shawn287: http://lxqt.org/
<Shawn287> oh geez
<phillw> Shawn287: it will be good, others are also joining Qt... more developers is always good :)
<Shawn287> I dont like qt D:
<Shawn287> I like gtk
<phillw> gtk2 is out dated, gtk3 seems to have issues..... But, I'm not a dev
<phillw> wxl our head of Dev has made a statement as to where lubuntu is heading. This is an update on his wishes for 14.10 which cannot happen.
<phillw> s/wxl/Shawn
<Shawn287> ah
<Shawn287> blasphemy
<Shawn287> genuine propaganda
<Shawn287> irony
<phillw> ??
<ianorlin> lts will still be supported for 3 years
<Shawn287> but people are already shaming it
<Shawn287> reminds me of the ubuntu 10.04 LTS to 10.12 spiel :P
<Shawn287> the linux community has quite a few anomalies
<Shawn287> ngiht
<Shawn287> *night
<neymar5622> un salon fr ?
<neymar5622> francais
<neymar5622> hello
<neymar5622> join
<themisaczech> Dobrý den právě instaluji Lubuntu co to znamená aptu?
<silverlion> aloha ^^ in here we only understand english
<themisaczech> What is aptu?
<wxl> ℳh₴£s€₦Ł
<wxl> ooops :)
<phillw> ??!
<wxl> long story
<silverlion> aloha wxl
<wxl> silverlion: hello friend :)
<Shawn286> howdy
<Shawn286> how come the language system has screwed up on my perssistence live usb disk?
<phillw> Shawn286: do you have enough free space?
<Shawn286> for?
<phillw> installing the language packs
<Shawn286> i dont know nor have I even touched anthing for languages
<Shawn286> *anything
<Shawn286> I can see german mixed in with english
<Shawn286> just showed up like that when I booted up the disk
<phillw> I still suspect that your image is corrupt. Have you actually tested it, as opposed to telling me that you have?
<Shawn286> ????
<phillw> 1st job... run self test.
<Shawn286> what ever that is
<phillw> that is why it is included when you boot the installer system. Failure to run can result in stupid and crazy little bugs.
<phillw> e.g. a mix of languages.....
<Shawn286> I never installed...
<phillw> you are running it in persistance, but you never thought to check the files were not corrupt?
<Shawn286> no, I thought the pendrive installers did that
<melodie> hi Shawn286
<phillw> Shawn286: nope, you have to check each usb / cd / dvd as the system does not know if you broke it when making it, it will only check if asked
<melodie> may I be of some help?
<melodie> Shawn286 ?
<Shawn286> ?
<melodie> may I be of any help?
<phillw> Shawn286: have you run the self test on your usb stick?
<melodie> what are you trying to perform?
<Shawn286> nope
<Shawn286> I'm just going to run it the way it is
<Shawn286> I know some german
<Shawn286> I can get around
<melodie> what is your native language?
<phillw> Shawn286: then do so.... I have a feeling it may be corrupt. If it is, you can re-install it.
<Shawn286> english O.o
<melodie> aha
<Shawn286> ._.
<melodie> Shawn286 you are running a live Lubuntu, right?
<Shawn286> from a perssistence usb drive
<melodie> or did you get your system from elsewhere? Where did you say you downloaded it?
<Shawn286> no o.O
<Shawn286> I knever go to other places to get operating systems, always the original developer
<melodie> Shawn286 usb or else is not too much the problem for me, you have something with german language while your mother tongue is English, something went wrong somewhere :D
<Shawn286> wth
<Shawn286> that is very rude of you melodie
<melodie> ok so it's an original Lubuntu, installed with pendrive
<Shawn286> I chose to learn german in school, and lubuntu's language system conveniently corrupted
<melodie> Shawn286 I am a French user and I don't intend to be rude, just helpful, so please don't tell me such things
<Shawn286> you are insulting my mother, please leave her out of it
<melodie> this is a way of saying native language that all people around use
<melodie> :]
<melodie> you'll make me blush
<melodie> and I am a mother myself too...
<Shawn286> O.o
<melodie> phillw I think I'll give up here... sorry.
<melodie> :-(
<phillw> Shawn286: be careful who you say silly things to... We have foreigners and females... You've just lost a very good helper, losing me is no big deal - I asked her to try and explain things to you.
<melodie> Shawn286 I suggest: you change usb stick, you don't use pendrivelinux but something else : Live Linux USB if you are under Windows, or manually made usb boot or obi and retry
<phillw> do have fun ignoring people wanting to help you.
<Shawn286> ??
<melodie> phillw +1
<Shawn286> apparently my thought process is too slow to comform to ya
<Shawn286> I will take my slowness somewhere else
#lubuntu 2014-07-09
<Guest25075> hi im new to lubuntu but was given a disc by a friend and i have installed it on a lot of ex school pcs. its all running fine except wifi wont connect. can someone talk me through it please?
<viko> hi, i just installed lxle 12.04 on acer aspire 1 and the resolution is only 1 option 1024x600, but some of the windows don's fit the screen can i somehow change that? thnx
<viko>  the other thing cant find the options of power like 'what closing the lid does' also hybernate dont work at all(wants permition firs and dont work even after its given) and suspend cant wake up (just a black screen.)
<viko> thanks in advance
<Guest25075> anyone here?
<caphomial> hello all, what is saloon of lubuntu french please ?
<caphomial> Hello everyone, I am under Lubuntu and I want to go to Ubunto please
<caphomial> Hello everyone, I am under Lubuntu and I want to go to Ubunto please
<caphomial> Hello everyone, I am under Lubuntu and I want to go to Ubunto please
<Guest29381> hi anyone here
<holstein> Guest29381: yes
<Guest29381> great
<Guest29381> i need some help getting wifi driver compiled
<Guest29381> exit error code 2
<Guest29381> cant find linux/smp-lock.h
<Guest29381> its for rtl8192cu
<holstein> Guest29381: you shouldnt need to "compile" any driver.. i would rather discuss with you how to install what might be in the defaul repositories for your device.. otherwise, they creators of the code will have the help you seek
<holstein> you would need to make sure you meet all requirements, and have all dependencies.. nothing about ubuntu/lubuntu/linux is preventing it from compiling..
<Guest29381> ok, the wifi was auto picked up and active but wouldnt connect. search found this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852190
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Guest29381> so i tried to modprobe,reboot, etc and now im trying to compile the linux driver on the disc that came with it
<holstein> Guest29381: in that case, i would use an access point without encrypction to test.. typically, if drivers are avialable, they are included and are the most recent versions
<holstein> its quite unlikely the disc that shipped with the unit has newer code than in the 14.04 kernel you are using..
<Guest29381> the pc is an rm all in one dual core with plenty of resources, running lubuntu 12.something. the ap i try to connect to is open, i also set up my phone as an access point also open but wont conect. only get internet by usb tether to phone. my laptop runs the latest xubuntu and works the wifi dongle fine
<Guest29381> its 12.04 ubuntu base. used by neccesity
<holstein> Guest29381: i dont think this is a system resource issue at all
<holstein> Guest29381: lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu
<holstein> Guest29381: you can look in xubuntu and see that you have the same kernel and modules, etc..
<Guest29381> so can i copy files needed from my 32bit xubuntu laptop to the 12.04 64 tower?
<Guest29381> i downloaded the latest software from rtl, can i compile on 32 for 64?
<Guest29381> hi?
<Guest29381> <holstein>: what must i copy
<Guest29381> eho
<Guest29381> feeling alone
<holstein> Guest29381: what im saying is, you should see there is no need to copy
<holstein> Guest29381: you should see that they are the same underneath, with the same kernels and modules.. confirm that, and then move on to differences in configurations
<cotz> INFO chapin
<dmasterson> Hello, looking to set wallpaper in lubuntu 14.04 programatically for a user that has never logged in before. (making the user with puppet). Is there any way to do this or set the default wallpaper system wide?
<rafaellaguna> Hi, I'm sorry if I understand your question. Do you want a wallpaper cycle?
<TB__> hello ppl
<rafaellaguna> Because the default file manager in Lubuntu is a bit limited on this, it can only handle one wallpaper at a time
<rafaellaguna> hi TB__
<TB__> litle help would be perfect for me :)
<rafaellaguna> TB__, tell me, if I can help you
<TB__> have problems with installing lubuntu 13.04
<wxl> rafaellaguna: since wallpaper is set in a text file, it's easy to cycle it programatically with a script running as a cron job
<dmasterson> rafaellaguna: No I just want to set one wallpaper for one user, but before they login for the first time.
<ianorlin> there is also pcmanfm -w can change from cli
<rafaellaguna> wxl, yes, but you need a script, and the only cycler scripts I know are designed for Nautilus or Dolphin
<wxl> rafaellaguna: i'm saying you make your own :)
<ianorlin> there is the random script that lxle uses
<rafaellaguna> wxl, you want me to make a script?
<TB__> <rafaellaguna> i think its ok, but wen insttallation tells "completing lubuntu instalation..." ( or smth like that ) , my laptop crash....
<wxl> rafaellaguna: naw i don't need it and neither does dmasterson.
<dmasterson> I'm aware of pcmanfm -w but it won't work as I'm executing it as another user (root) and the user I want has never logged in.
<wxl> dmasterson: so why don't you log in once? :)
<rafaellaguna> dmasterson, never in life? :D
<dmasterson> because I am creating the user with puppet
<rafaellaguna> sorry, what's puppet?
<wxl> !info puppet
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 86 kB
<wxl> ↑ rafaellaguna :)
<rafaellaguna> thx, wxl ;)
<wxl> rafaellaguna: what configuration file contains the wallpaper definition?
<dmasterson> To skirt the details... Imagine I want to script creating a user and set their desktop before they ever get to the machine. I mean I could create ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/desktop-items-0.conf
<rafaellaguna> wxl, /home/<USER>/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/desktop-items-0
<wxl> there ya go dmasterson
<rafaellaguna> the "0" depends on the number of virtual desktops
<dmasterson> is there a system wide default desktop so I don't need to make that directory structure and file?
<wxl> rafaellaguna: well, it's still 0-indexed right? so the first one will always be 0
<wxl> dmasterson: to be sure you can just create it
<rafaellaguna> wxl, yup
<rafaellaguna> it's created and modified dynamically by pcmanfm
<rafaellaguna> difficult, wxl? ;)
<wxl> easy for me as long as dmasterson groks it
<rafaellaguna> cheating :D
<dmasterson> was kind of hoping for a system wide setting but if I have to make that directory structure & file so be it.
<wxl> dmasterson: it's not systemwide, no.
<dmasterson> I am aware of that...
<dmasterson> but does there exist one that I can change instead of this?
<wxl> let me rephase…
<wxl> there is no systemwide option.
<dmasterson> ok thank you
<caphomial> Hello there,  I would spend Lubuntu to Ubuntu. How?  thank you
<caphomial> Hello there,  I would spend Lubuntu to Ubuntu. How?  thank you
<rafaellaguna> sorry, you want what?
<ianorlin> spend do you mean change Lubuntu to Ubuntu with unity?
<caphomial> I am currently in Lubuntu, but I want to put Ubuntu instead
<ianorlin> !pureubnutu
<rafaellaguna> open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<rafaellaguna> ianorlin, :D
<caphomial> I launched the command, but nothing appears
<ianorlin> did you enter your password? caphomial
<caphomial> no window appears when I run the command
<rafaellaguna> open first lxterminal
<rafaellaguna> once finished you have it, no window will appear
<caphomial> ah ok
<caphomial> it's not executed its lx terminal !
<caphomial> thank you
<rafaellaguna> you must do it there
<caphomial> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop : commande introuvable neymar5622@neymar5622-Aspire-L5100:~$
<rafaellaguna> that's odd
<rafaellaguna> let me check something
<caphomial> It is necessary to take 330 MB of archives. After this operation, 1266 MB of additional disk space will be used. Would you like to continue? [Y / n]
<rafaellaguna> so it's working :)
<caphomial> i type yes
<rafaellaguna> yes :D
<caphomial> and next time what is the process
<caphomial> 10 min for DL
<rafaellaguna> patience
<rafaellaguna> once finished, logout and re-login
<rafaellaguna> be sure to choose at the upper right corner the new Ubuntu session
<caphomial> he version that will install will be french?
<rafaellaguna> yes, Ubuntu adapts all its apps to the language you installed
<rafaellaguna> or the new ones you install and choose them. I have three languages and, when I change to another, all apps do
<caphomial> I could choose between Lubuntu and Kubuntu user interface?
<rafaellaguna> not Kubuntu, you're installing Ubuntu, so you will be able to choose between Ubuntu and Lubuntu desktops
<rafaellaguna> I do not recommend install Kubuntu too
<caphomial> THANK friends, how to get a french channel?
<rafaellaguna> there's a LoCo IRC channel, let me see...
<caphomial> I Could choose Between Lubuntu and ubuntu user interface?***
<caphomial> I Could choose Between Lubuntu and ubuntu user interface?**
<rafaellaguna> yes, between Unity and LXDE
<rafaellaguna> here's the channel list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<caphomial> Unity and LXDE what is this ?
<rafaellaguna> Ubuntu uses Unity (its his name) and Lubuntu uses LXDE. That's all. But the core remains the same.
<caphomial> thank you again !
<caphomial> i love you lol
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome! come back and tell us if it went fine!
<caphomial> french support is : #ubuntu-fr ?
<rafaellaguna> yes, you have four channels in French
<caphomial> ok rafaellaguna not problem
<rafaellaguna> enjoy, caphomial!
<caphomial> you are my friend !
<rafaellaguna> :D
<caphomial> send me you wife hahaha
<rafaellaguna> you want to marry me?
<caphomial> hahahahahahaha
<caphomial> no no no
<caphomial> just with you wife
<caphomial> XD
<rafaellaguna> I'm single, so you have to marry me or my lizard
<rafaellaguna> you choose
<caphomial> lizard !
<caphomial> hahahah !
<rafaellaguna> :D
<rafaellaguna> it's not possible, we provide support, not girlfriends, sorry ;)
<caphomial>  ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! send me you lizard and i go to windows XD
<rafaellaguna> :)
<caphomial> themes for ubuntu it exists?
<caphomial> REALY thank you rafael ;)
<rafaellaguna> http://gnome-look.org
<rafaellaguna> there're icons, themes and wallpapers
<caphomial>  I have to restart my computer or just disconnect from the session?
<rafaellaguna> just logout
<caphomial> the themes work on all unity or LXDE platform?
<rafaellaguna> both
<rafaellaguna> but you need to choose them with their respective theme tools, so you can have a theme in Unity and another in LXDE
<caphomial> ok thanks
<rafaellaguna> ;)
<caphomial> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done dia-gnome-gnome: package not found dia-gnomeler-app: package not found atris: package not found magicicada: package not found vavoom: package not found nvidia-96: package not found rdsconsole: package not found edubuntu-desktop-kde: package not found arkose-gui: package not found abuse: package not found prefixsuffix: package not found 
<caphomial> Normal ?
<rafaellaguna> no
<rafaellaguna> as your command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" only?
<rafaellaguna> try this first: "sudo apt-get update"
<caphomial> installing continuous, it is not over
#lubuntu 2014-07-10
<AnyeloColombian> hi people
<sorbolene> hey guys, just wondering if anyone has had issues with a TP-Link WN822N on lubuntu 14.04?
<sorbolene> mine seems to cut out after a few minutes. i've been probing countless forum posts but no joy
<trijntje> Hi all, what is the name of the network manager lubuntu uses? I installed lubuntu-core only, which doesn't include the network manager so I have to install it manually
<Unit193> network-manager and network-manager-applet for the applet.
<trijntje> Unit193: thanks a lot!
<Unit193> Yep.
<ngirard> Hi folks. I've successfully installed Lubuntu's latest version. Problem is, nm-applet won't let me connect to any wireless network (the connect button is greyed out). Any thoughts ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ngirard: first, right mouse click on nm-applet icon. check point wireless. if not success see logs, may be need firmware for wireless
<ngirard> Hi JohnDoe_71Rus. Thanks for your feedback. What do you mean by "check point wireless" ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://i.stack.imgur.com/bNwS5.png Enabled wireless
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://blog-pics.chewearn.com/2009-01/ics-wired02.jpg
<ngirard> JohnDoe_71Rus: Aha. Got it, thanks. Well the driver is imho working just fine, the wireless is enabled, I can see various access points around me, including the one I want to connect to. A dialog box asking for a private key pops up, but its "connect" button is greyed out
<ngirard> For a given access point "ap", I can see that a related /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ap  file was created
<ngirard> its contents looks fine, except for the absent private key
<ngirard> I tried to manually edit the file and add the missing "psk=xxxxxxxxx" line, then restarted networking and network-manager
<ngirard> unfortunately nm-applet kept asking for the private key with that goddamn dialog box with greyed out connect button
<melodie> hi
<ngirard> melodie: hi
<melodie> ngirard install wicd, wicd-gtk, wicd-daemon, stop all network-manager services, killall nm-applet and restart your system
<melodie> then you could get a better result
<melodie> or better:
<melodie> install the three wicd packages, reinstall network-manager-gnome and network-manager, update your system, then unininstall the network-manager and network-manager-gnome (but have the packages in the cache of apt) then restart
<melodie> if you still have the packages in the cache, you may reinstall them easily, (let's suppose wicd-gtk would fail you).
<melodie> and you might also need to check if in your home, there aren't any left files from nm-applet (not sure now if there are any, I never checked)
<melodie> ngirard you can have a wired connection, right?
<ngirard> melodie: thanks for the solution & the detailed steps ! I might very well end up doing this ; but I'm a bit concerned about wicd. I tried it in the past, but finally switched back to network-manager, for reasons I admittedly completely forgot. But the laptop i'm setting up is destined to africa, so i wish to make sure its config is rock solid before shipping it
<ngirard> melodie: yes, i have a wired connection, alghough i'm currently not in front of the laptop currently. Its 2 pm here in france, and i'll get back to it aroung 8pm
<ngirard> This "greyed out" problem, I had the feeling that it was related to the fact that both ifupdown and network-manager coexist within the same system, while not being compatible. So i was confident it could be solved easily. For instance I edited /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and changed
<ngirard> managed=false
<ngirard> to
<ngirard> managed=true
<ngirard> in the ifupdown section, but it didn't seem to have any effect
<ngirard> (much to my surprise)
<ngirard> melodie: would you recommend wicd over network-manager in any manner ? Or just as a last chance, in case of trouble with nm ?
<melodie> ngirard lately it has worked better for me (for one time for test) in a Trusty box than network-manager did, so you can give it a try
<melodie> wicd-gtk was not appearing in the systray by default, and if I was adding it to my autostart file, it was appearing but also the large window box appeared at same time, this is really a detail. else than that it was working perfectly, even with changing wired to wireless and vice versa on the fly
<melodie> ngirard therefore I recommand you use the one that fits better your needs
<melodie> recommend*
<user123321> how to change the notebook brightness in lubuntu? In Ubuntu, there's a screen brightness option, but is it available in lubuntu?
<user123321> after googling, I found http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xrandr.1.html
<user123321> any advice?
<phillw> mine works fine using Fn + ScreenBrighten / ScreenDim. It is pretty laptop specific, I've always been lucky as all of my laptops have worked with no tweaking.
<user123321> phillw, yep, that way works. wondering if there's a software-based way, as in Ubuntu.
<phillw> user123321: what is the graphics chipset for your laptop?
<user123321> phillw, ATI
<user123321> 1 GB
<user123321> 5xxx
<phillw> try the 2nd answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/492251/brightness-control-command-on-startup-applications-is-not-working (he has two different suggestions).
<ngirard> melodie: thanks again for your feedback ! I'll try & work this out tonight. Cheers !
<user123321> phillw, cool, thanks.
<hsufrd> would you tell me please ? how much disk space/ram  lubuntu requires to work properly , i want to install it  dual boot with windows .
<hsufrd> ????
<raalex> I just solved a problem with my lubuntu installation
<raalex> and now everything is fine again; life is awesome
<phillw> it's a good feeling when things come together :)
<raalex> I love being able to figure out what's wrong
<raalex> and fixing it, without just reinstalling the whole damn thing
<raalex> but I am also big into solving problems
<chspnk> hey there :)
<chspnk> nobody chatting here?
<phillw> chspnk: this area is for support, #lubuntu-offtopic is for general chat :)
<chspnk> okay :D los support level in here
<chspnk> no problems with lubuntu. very fine :)
<chspnk> so can i ask sth about my system in here? :)
<phillw> chspnk: yes, lubuntu questions are asked in here.
<chspnk> im running lubuntu on my thinkpad and as i wanted to try another debian based linux distro i tried mint
<phillw> I've never used it
<chspnk> unfortunately on my old notebook
<chspnk> well i think its too heavy for this old bucket
<chspnk> i just wanted to know whether lubuntu will be the right one for it
<chspnk> an old amd x2 (turion i guess?) w 2gb of ram
<chspnk> ill have to use it for a few days/weeks as my thinkpad needs to be repaired :/
<phillw> lubuntu should be fine on it. use the i686 version, it is a little less hungry on CPU time.
<chspnk> great. can you tell me the main difference between lubuntu and xubuntu
<chspnk> cant tell why, but i never liked xubuntu...
<chspnk> whereas lubuntu instant got me :D
<phillw> chspnk: we share the same core. xubuntu is based on xcfe and choose a slightly different set of default applications. Lubuntu uses lxde. I have tested xubuntu during the QA testing cycles, I find it okay. Just that I prefer lubuntu.
<chspnk> i know about the xfce/lxde difference and software is no thing to worry about to me
<chspnk> as it is replaced within minutes
<chspnk> such as browser etc
<chspnk> nevertheless i like lubuntu ..i love lubuntu
<chspnk> just a few things that i dont understand why its not working
<phillw> what is not working?
<chspnk> for example my volume and mute buttons
<chspnk> of my thinkpad
<phillw> give me a couple of minutes
<chspnk> ooookay :D
<chspnk> didnt want to make you work ;D just a little smalltalk^^
<chspnk> i have to correct: it is working, but definitely not as it should do
<phillw> chspnk: have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/461093/volume-buttons-not-working-in-14-04
<phillw> that may not work for lubuntu, as it seems gnome.. but ubuntu now uses unity... So, give it a try.
<chspnk> well i was look for a solution on this problem for long
<phillw> laptops are a never ending source of little annoying bugs.....
<chspnk> the last i did was writing a little script doing that work for me in the right way and put it into the lubuntu-rc.xml
<chspnk> dont know if this is a good solution but it worked, the only annoying thing is that the osd didnt work
<chspnk> and i was too stupid to do it within the script
<chspnk> :D
<chspnk> bash on the first look is like wow, this is so easy. and on the second its just like... chinese i guess.. :D
<phillw> I used to be a good script kid, but took ten years out and have not devoted the time to getting back into it. I'm not too bad at reading it, but too rusty at writing.
<phillw> chspnk: you may also want to have a read of http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work#Xorg_problems from the think-pad group.
<chspnk> thank you for your time :)
<chspnk> phillw: ill give it a try with lubuntu
<chspnk> maybe ill come back later
<chspnk> cu ;)
<phillw> chspnk: just been told, wxl also has thinkpad, he was away, but is often on here if my suggestions do not work.
<wxl> chspnk: i didn't read the back log though so you'll have to fill me in :)
<chspnk> wxl: i have problems with volume and mute buttons on my thinkpad x230t
<chspnk> especially with the mute button
<chspnk> but i dont know if its a problem with lubuntu or with lubuntu working in the right way with the hardware
<wxl> chspnk: well i have a r60 and didn't even need to mess with it to get it to behave
<wxl> i wonder what keycode they give
<wxl> i could fire up the thinkpad later tonight and see what i egt
<wxl> then we could compare
<wxl> you can figure it out with `xev`
<wxl> cuz if we have the same keycodes, it should work the same
<chspnk> thats right
<wxl> why don't you drop a line to the mailing list and that will remind me to look when i get home
<chspnk> oh just dont stress ;)
<wxl> k
<chspnk> didnt want to make anyone work for me in here ;)
<chspnk> so youre working right now?
<chspnk> lets say at work..^^
<wxl> yes i'm at work
<wxl> but no worries i like helping
<wxl> i already work for lubuntu anyways
<chspnk_tp> this is me on my tp
<chspnk> ill just quit here
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> i'm on *gasp* kubuntu right now
<chspnk> :D
<chspnk> kubuntu.... i tried it one time and never came back to it ;)
<wxl> we use it at work
<wxl> which is unfortunate
<wxl> i would have much rather used lubuntu
<chspnk> ah okay, much better than windows anyway..=?
<wxl> kubuntu makes system administration more difficult than it needs to be
<chspnk> i'll be using windows at work
<wxl> ew
<chspnk> ;D
<wxl> hopefully not xp :)
<chspnk> windows 7 i guess
<chspnk> maybe 8.1
<wxl> better than 8
<chspnk> we'll see
<chspnk> i'll start at september
 * chspnk -> just another student that failed 
<chspnk> as you are working you live in the us?
<chspnk> yayy just installed lubuntu on my old notebook
<chspnk> and it doesn't work -.-
<wxl> what doesn't work chspnk ?
<chspnk> after selecting it in grub i get into a initramfs prompt
<chspnk> right after a busybox message
<wxl> that, to me, sounds like it might be an error with the installation media
<chspnk> oh nooo -.-
<wxl> did you md5 the iso and the media itself? or run the check media tool?
<chspnk> of course i didn't x)
<chspnk> md5sums match..
<chspnk> oh come on.. what's that.. lubuntu just can't do that to me..
<chspnk> :D
<wxl> chspnk: of the installation media itself, too? and did you run the check in the initial menu?
<chspnk> what do you mean initial menu?
<chspnk> sorry about asking that stupid - how can i check the media?
<wxl> chspnk: where it asks if you want to install, try out lubuntu, etc.
<wxl> !md5 | chspnk
<ubottu> chspnk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chspnk> if i'm doing it right with dd if=/dev/sdb1 bs=2048 count=xxxxxxx width /dev/sdb1 being my device it does definitely not match
<wxl> chspnk: well there you go. so you're using usb. what tool did you use to install?
<chspnk> unetbootin
<wxl> i assume you know what device you have?
<wxl> (sudo fdisk -l if not)
<chspnk> yes i do
<chspnk> /dev/sdb is my usb
<chspnk> 1 the partition
<chspnk> is there a better way than using unetbootin
<wxl> just do it against /dev/sdb not /devsdb1
<wxl> you can use dd to do it
<wxl> i would say unetbootin is 99% reliable
<chspnk> the other partitions won't disturb this?
<wxl> chspnk: you have other partitions on there?
<chspnk> yep
<wxl> chspnk: well that kind of messes everything up XD
<chspnk> i always had a live system on my usb and a ntfs partition for transferring data
<wxl> chspnk: i doubt you would have problems if you just had the installation media on there
<wxl> you might want to try to have the installer check itself to be sure
<chspnk> ok, wait i'll have a look for another usb ^^
<chspnk> ;D
<wxl> chspnk: ddid you use that same usb to install on your thinkpad?
<chspnk> eh.. don't know
<chspnk> i guess no, this is my newest and biggest one
<chspnk> i bought it after i had my tp
<wxl> have you ever had the install work with those parittions?
#lubuntu 2014-07-11
<chspnk> generally, is that a problem having two partitions on it?
<wxl> i honestly have not had an experience one way or another
<wxl> my gut is screaming bad idea though :)
<wxl> on the other hand the fact that it installed at all is remarkable
<chspnk> i've always got it with my keys, so i try to have everything i need on it ;)
<wxl> before i would put it on another media i'd have the installer check itself
<chspnk> sorry about asking one more time..
<chspnk> installer?
<chspnk> files on the usb?
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<chspnk> ooookay :D should learn reading
<wxl> would help
<chspnk> when i'm excited getting something done i sometimes miss some important informations
<wxl> it happens to all of us
<chspnk> on the other hand side i always had to learn everything on my own, nobody has shown me where to look
<wxl> help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are very useful :)
<wxl> also the bot should be helpful
<wxl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> well that wasn't very useful :)
<chspnk> not really :D
<chspnk> as i am no native speaker, i got a language problem too
<wxl> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<wxl> oh what's your native language chspnk ?
<chspnk> sometimes it's very difficult to get the relly important information
<chspnk> german
<wxl> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chspnk> i like the german ubuntu wiki
<chspnk> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<wxl> there 's no #lubuntu-de but installation questions are often very general, so #ubuntu-de would be good
<phillw> chspnk: you can also catch silverlion when he is about.
<chspnk> it's pure coincidence that i'm here. that's the first point
<chspnk> :D
<phillw> chspnk: the guys on mint got fed up of you and sent you here? (I hope this German has a sense of humour) :P
<chspnk> well i kind of never hang out in irc
<chspnk> as the admin on mint channel wasn't very friendly when i asked about the main differences (regarding memory usage) between lubuntu and mint he told me about this channel
<wxl> oops disappeared
<wxl> wow that's craziness!
<wxl> phillw: md5 checks out with the iso, self-check works fine, but md5 on the media fails (because he's ghot other partitions)
<phillw> wxl: I forget know... is this the machine he wants to dual boot with windows, or the replacement machine that will be pure lubuntu while his other machine is away?
<phillw> chspnk: could you answer ^^ Seems very rude to be talking about you and not to you!
<wxl> oh phillw you got everything so confused
<wxl> chspnk: what iso we talking about here?
<chspnk> give me some time to answer :D in english it's a few seconds more than in german
<wxl> i understand
<wxl> unfortunately it's time for me to go home
<chspnk> i want to make my stick bootable with the lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso image
<wxl> k 1s
<chspnk> i got an empty stick here
<phillw> creating a usb stick is currently a lot of smoke an mirrors... chspnk read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI#OBI_quick_start_manual
<phillw> that will give you a stick to install lubuntu from.
<wxl> good night everyone and thanks phillw
<wxl> talk to you guys later on
<wxl> i got a lawn to mow :)
<chspnk> cu wxl and thanks a lot
<meee> how can i change keyboard layout permanantly to fransh ??
<ianorlin> fransh? do you mean french
<ianorlin> go to the menu go to prefrences and then language support and then change layout to French
<user123321> please help, how to connect to a wifi hot network? I tried adding the connection but it didn't seem to connect.
<user123321> Ah nvm, I saw wifi-radar app in software centre
<user13242> How to connect to Wifi in LUbuntu?
<user13242> I downloaded wifi radar, but it's asking me to config.
<user13242> normally, I'd only have to enter the password.
<user13242> It's a wpa/wpa2 met
<someguy> hi, I have question
<phillw> !ask | someguy
<ubottu> someguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillw> user13242: from a new 14.04 installation, it is best to connect via ethernet and update the system. It is a known bug, which has been fixed in an update. This will save you having to add things, update and then delete things...
<someguy> On lubuntu.net, on bottom of page i found that lubuntu is licenced under creative comons.... wich allows comercial distributing etc, but , when you go to download page there is notice that everything is licenced to canonical and it is different licence, so under wich licence does lubuntu go?I am havily confused :)
<phillw> someguy: the documentation is signed to Canonical, and Ubuntu (and all the *buntu's) are trade marked to Canonical. This has allowed them to over-ride cyber-squatters who demand monies for registering various sites. It is a mine field. You may charge for the install media and postage along with anything 'value added' (e.g. support). When ever in doubt have a chat with the trade mark team.
<phillw> someguy: I've asked them a couple of questions in the past. As long what you are doing involves advocay, they're pretty relaxed. http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us
<someguy> So basicly, I can heavily modify lubuntu core , install and create my tools, write documentation and sell it under other name , unassociated with ubuntu, but do I need to ship modified core source?
<rafaellaguna> I must speak, because I was involved in this web creation. the only creative commons in Lubuntu is the web and some graphics of it, the logo and the system are under registration of Canonical
<rafaellaguna> only "lubuntu.net"
<someguy> Ah, ok, well thanks for nice answers, I didn't expect such feedback :D
<phillw> you must ship the modified source code and under the open source licence.
<phillw> GPL licence makes this quite clear. Canonical do not write the kernel / applications etc.
<someguy> So i will need to publish only core and not the software I made and installed,(unles installed software requires so) (I m not native english speaked so I just don't want to get in trouble)
<phillw> any software you write that is original can be licensed under what ever license you wish (commmercial licenses are quite okay).
<someguy> Thank you very much
<phillw> For example. If I want an invoicing application, I have to pay for that. But the system it installs on is free. You do not charge for the operating system, just the invoicing application.
<someguy> I want to sell OS...
<phillw> does that make it a little clearer? (Free and commercial can be a bit of a pain to understand)
<phillw> you cannot 'sell' linux.
<phillw> you can sell support
<someguy> but ,GPL says it is ok to sell it if you shit source
<someguy> ship*
<someguy> *facepalms
<rafaellaguna> you have to mention anyway, check the different GPLs
<phillw> If I recall, it is what I said.... you can charge for media, shipping and support.
<phillw> someguy: I'd suggest checking with the trademark team. They are the legal people... we can give a general idea of what it is... But you should always ask them so that you do not get into any problems.
<someguy> ok
<someguy> Thaks, see ya
<raven00> Anyone on Lubuntu and old hardware successfully running gnome shell?
#lubuntu 2014-07-12
<_joey> has anyone experienced sound issues after updating in the last 24 hours?
<phillw> _joey: I'm on 14.10
<phillw> hang around and wait for an answer
<phillw> !patience | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#lubuntu 2014-07-13
<braulio> hello everyone, does anyone know how can I get the mic of my netbook to work only as mono? For some reason Eee PC's 1001PX mics only work properly when they are mono. I just migrated from Xubuntu and this ALSA mixer in Lubuntu looks a bit confusing to me. Thanks!
<trijntje_> hi all, I installed the minimal lubuntu environment, which lacks the networking applet. Which package should I install to get it back?
<trijntje_> the package is network-manager
<Kiter2> hello to all, help, yesterday i restarted my lubuntu notebook and now i have a login loop, i can only login as guest,Help
<Kiter2> googling, i found something about the  .Xauthority chown, but doesn't solve the issue
<Kiter2> the guest user works, and i can login with my usual user/pass with alt+f without probs
<menace> Hi, when i install lubuntu within a kvm-instance a get presentation errors.. (with lubuntu 14.04 as host, too, guest-architecture independent) like http://ctrlv.in/357253 any idea what is wrong?
<menace_> Hi, i have font/presentation issues with kvm-instances of lubuntu 14.04 on a lubuntu 14.04 host (http://ctrlv.in/357253). any idea how to solve this? the only hint, that i'm not the only one with this is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968728
<menace_> but i'm totally unaware if this is a open bug, or i just have to switch some configuration foo
<ianorlin> menace have you tried any of the potential solutions in the thread?
<ianorlin> also menace what version of lubuntu?
<menace> you mean from going to qxl/spice to VGA? Yeah, i did, but that does more harm than good, since it is so slow, that it is unusable.. with 64bit guest architecture i can change to qxl for video mode. with 32bit architecture, i cannot do that. only cirrus or vga
<menace> versions are 14.04 with current updates
<menace> ah, with qxl it is the same...
<menace> it just takes more time since the error appears
<phillw> menace there has been a glitch with kvm and *buntu for a couple of cycles now...  bug 1080674
<ubottu> bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080674
<menace> a few cycles? and this happenstances into a lts-release? :((
<phillw> menace I just don't use cirrus. I can't make them fix it. in 14.10 my cirrus VM's are running happily, so maybe they fixed it by accident :D
<menace> "14.10"?
<menace> you mean Utopic Unicorn?
<phillw> menace yup, I'm already running it as production. Lubuntu 14.10 is a maintenance release, So once the alpha 1's passed as okay I am using it.
 * silverlion will stay with the LTS for at least one year
<phillw> only bug fixes and new kernel between it and 14.04 bug fixes are faster in 14.10 as they have to be tested there before thay can b SRU'd to the LTS
<menace> huh.. at least xserver-xorg-video-cirrus is the same version..
<phillw> virt-manager was a bit broken for a couple of days, but that seems to have been the partial updates scenario that does happen now and again
<menace> i see the problem with qxl/spice now, too...
<mpmctoo> Hey folks, whenever I add windows shares (smb//) to pcmanfm and try and access them I get an error, but if I view them like you would a folder they work without any issue, any ideas?
<UltimaKR> Hello. Is anyone here?
#lubuntu 2015-07-06
<JakeTheAfroPedob> anyone around?
#lubuntu 2015-07-07
<hobbet1> ACTION
<hobbet1> nothing
<hobbet1> anybody
<ianorlin> hobbet1: waht is your quetion?
<hobbet1> thank you for answering ianorlin i had an error in my lubuntu but linux room helped me with it thank you again
<SuicidalZerg> Hey there.
<SuicidalZerg> I need to know if Lubuntu 14.04LTS is safe to use on a Samsung 850 EVO SSD. I've been reading up on queued TRIM commands corrupting data on these drives, and need to know if my drive is blacklisted by the kernel for queued TRIM commands
<dzho> perhaps you're referring to https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-that-solid/
<dzho> and I see that had hit HN https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723066
<dzho> oh.
<dzho> this is what I get when I /ignore parts,joins,quits
<voidAr> hi
<voidAr> which irc client do you use ?
<choki> hi
<voidAr> hi
<voidAr> Hi
<WhoIsThis> hello, I tried #lxle but it's empty.. Can I ask here? (I'll go ahead and if not, no worries..) Is the lxle distro a "live" as well or only for installation?
<WhoIsThis> and actually same question for lubuntu distro..
<WhoIsThis> no fans of lxle here then.. ookie..
<teward> WhoIsThis: LXLE isn't a supported variant
<WhoIsThis> cheers. It's just that this channel is listed in the lxle help page/site, that's all
<teward> at least AFAIK LXLE isn't supproted :P
<teward> Lubuntu desktop ISOs can run in 'live' mode, but will not retain data unless you've set up persistence on, say, a USB stick and such
<teward> as well as install :P
<WhoIsThis> I haven't done an install for aeons so not sure if they're still doing "live" mode.. but thanks for the rest info ;)
<suncokret> does somebody know how to reduce CPU frequency in Lubuntu?
<ianorlyn> suncokret, why to save power or do you mean useage
<suncokret> some old games when i start it use 100% of CPU, and because it is core2duo it use 50%
<suncokret> so if i can reduce cpu freq from 2,8 to 800 for example.. game will use then just 800mhz
<suncokret> but i can't change governor
<ianorlyn> I am not sure on core 2 duo have you tried powertop?
<holstein> suncokret: i dont think thats sound logic
<holstein> suncokret: what you likely want to do is, limit the use of the CPU by that game.. but, it could be, that game is just not supporting your operating system well.. are these 3d games?
<holstein> could be, you would get into GPU driver support, and who knows.. anyways, i would try looking for general ubuntu users that play those games, and experience similar issues..
<holstein> also, *is* it an issue? i mean, maybe you just want to have the game use the CPU when you are gaming.. you can always stop playing the game when you need the power for something else
<suncokret> some of that games are 3d, and they also on windows use 100% of procesor
<suncokret> that games work on celeron 566
<holstein> sure.. but, is that a problem?
<holstein> i mean, games require CPU and GPU..
<suncokret> problem is when i start it on dual core 2.8Ghz they use 50%
<holstein> cool.. why is that a problem?
<suncokret> because game is written to use 100% of procesor
<suncokret> problem is because fan work fast when it is on 50%
<holstein> fan sounds are likely just going to happen under linux like that
<suncokret> and i make mistake, procesor is Pentium D 2.8
<suncokret> not core2duo
<holstein> i  mean, scale the CPU if you like, but, that wont address anything, likely
<suncokret> i found this
<suncokret> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73710/how-can-i-adjust-cpu-frq-in-lubuntu
<suncokret> and this
<suncokret> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/CPU+frequency+governor+selector?content=124444
<holstein> CPU frequencey scaling support can be actually hardware specific, on some leve
<holstein> level*
<suncokret> but i don't know how to make this to work
<suncokret> when i use command cpufreq-info in terminal
<suncokret> i have this message
<suncokret> no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<holstein> right.. which is plausible.. if the hardware doesnt support CPU scaling in linux
<holstein> id say, this is not going to address the fan speed, for you
<suncokret> how i can check is Pentium D support frequency scaling?
<suncokret> i go to see something in bios :)
#lubuntu 2015-07-08
<oo_miguel> how can I empty the paper-bin
<ianorlin> by going through all the files and deleting the ones you don't want and restoring the rest
<oo_miguel> oh well
<oo_miguel> some other strange thing is that the terminal-based applications like midnight commander or htop , seem to start an terminal window only, when I try to launch threm trough a shortcut from the start-menue. anybody experienced this behaviour?
<Unit193> They are using xterm to open, not lxterminal.
<oo_miguel> so I need to install xterm (which ist not present by default?) ?
<oo_miguel> ah nah
<oo_miguel> I have xterm
<Unit193> Of course you do.
<oo_miguel> so how can I "fix" this issue?
<Unit193> Depends on how they are launched.  I'd check x-terminal-emulater in alternatives, and that sort of thing.
<oo_miguel> hmm ok, I ll try to change this value
<oo_miguel> howver the problem occured already after a fresh installation of lubuntu I think.
<oo_miguel> changing the x-terminal-emulator , changes the emulator that gets called indeed/ but still the programm (mc or vim etc..) is not run
<ianorlin> oo_miguel: maybe edit the destkop file
<oo_miguel> ianorlin: where do I find this file?
<carla_> hi, is it possible to have a live lubuntu and save the settings of the keyboard  layout/country?
<ianorlin> for htop mc ?
<ianorlin> carla_: I think there is some way of persistence
<ianorlin> custom isos are possible but I do not know how to spin them myself
<carla_> yup, I use persistence but keyboard seems to be out :)
#lubuntu 2015-07-09
<ianorlin> I honesly don't know
<carla_> by the way during setting up I got some errors, even though at the end seems working.... but only for the session time
<oo_miguel> ianorlin: it is a link in the start-menue (For htop or mc)
<oo_miguel> I will have a look at its contents
<ianorlin> copy the desktop file to ~/.local/applicatoins/
<oo_miguel> thank you ianorlin. Ill give it a try
<ThomasB2> Hey, in Ubuntu 14.04, how can I install Lubuntu to a USB drive?
<ScioMin> this is driving me nuts. whenever I select a text on ANY desktop application it copies to terminal. I purged everything I could find including parcellite. Any hints?
<ScioMin> found it! kupfer's "Clipboards" plugin was active and set to copy selections.
#lubuntu 2015-07-10
<Morshu> Can lubuntu work with a single core celeron processor?
<Duality> why do i have to log in before my sound works ?
<Duality> i run mpd, i start it remotely but i have to log in on the computer before any sound is played
#lubuntu 2015-07-11
<nicomachus> hey guys, I'm on a lubuntu live cd. I am connected to my network with a cable, but cannot get a connection to actually go through.
<nicomachus> currently using the same network for irc on a different machine... so the network is fine.
<nicomachus> I can even ping it..
<ianorlin> nicomachus: do you know what kind of ethernet adapter it is?
<nicomachus> Ok, so I do have a network connection. I was wrong.
<nicomachus> but apt-get can't reach the ubuntu servers.
<nicomachus> and when I try to ping the server, I get an unknown host error. almost like I don't have DNS
<nicomachus> bahahahaha
<nicomachus> figured it out.
<nicomachus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858897/
#lubuntu 2015-07-12
<Klompz> hi, i'm using SoundKonverter since long, recently switched from ubuntu 12.04 to lubuntu 14.04, and now i got soundkonverter version 2.0.5, and i'd very much like an older version, since this one lacks the option for stereo or joint stereo and changing sampling rate
<Klompz> and i have nooo idea how to get an older version
<Klompz> i found an option to instal an oilder version via synaptics, but in my case nothing other is showing
<Klompz> i love stuff like soundkonverter cuz it helps me to avoid the terminal :P, hell, i got into (l)ubuntu for a reason. btw, there's also Soundconverter, with a c, and a lesser program, not an option
#lubuntu 2016-07-11
<n-iCe> hi
<Thyriaen> I am looking for the arm install image for ubuntu but can only find amd64 i386 and powerpc here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/xenial/daily/current/
<Thyriaen> is there no arm install image for lubuntu ?
<tsimonq2> Thyriaen: are you looking for a Raspberry Pi image?
<Thyriaen> yea :)
<tsimonq2> hold on, I know where they are, give me a min to find them :)
<Thyriaen> alrighty thanks - i guess im not the first with that question then :p
<Thyriaen> do you mean this flavour maker ?
<Thyriaen> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<tsimonq2> Thyriaen: https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/ - it's an unofficial build (although built by the release manager of Ubuntu MATE) but we support it
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<Thyriaen> okay
<tsimonq2> Thyriaen: good luck :)
<Thyriaen> i wasn't sure if its official or not so i wanted to check the lubuntu page first
<Thyriaen> thanks for your help !
<tsimonq2> Thyriaen: no problem :)
<Thyriaen> is there no md5 or similar checksums for that lubuntu image ?
<tsimonq2> I don't think so?
<Thyriaen> okay - i have to be faithful then
<n-iCe> hi
<MightyMooze> hey all I'm having that bug where the graphics for the lubuntu 16 theme are not present so I sont get a cyptfs prompt during boot. Is there a fix?
<swift110> hey all
<MightyMooze> howdy
<swift110> how are you MightyMooze
<MightyMooze> meh got a little bug booting lubuntu with cryptfs.. not sure if i wanna fix it though
<swift110> ok
#lubuntu 2016-07-12
<fguimont> hello
<fguimont> I'm having kernel problems after upgrading from 15 to 16 and I can't find any answers/ressources online.
<kentaro0919> how do I install lubuntu in Ubuntu server
<lynorian> kentaro0919, install tasksel and run sudo tasksel
<lynorian> and select lubuntu desktop will make it lubuntu but that is really not what you want on a server
<lynorian> you can use the server install media for that though
<kentaro0919> thank you
<kentaro0919> I am trying to make VNC
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-07-13
<faLUCE> hello. I'm using network manager on lubuntu 16.04 (but what I'm asking should be good for ubuntu too). I created a hotspot, but I don't understand where to configure dhcp. If I go to "edit connections" I can't set dhcp there (it is disabled)
<pitiye> guys i have following apt/sources.list
<pitiye> http://pastebin.com/3hnhbyhh
<pitiye> but i still get E: Unable to locate package lubuntu-desktop
<n-iCe> hi
<swift110> hey all
<james1138> Hello all. Hopefully a minor question. How does one upgrade Xchat-gnome in Lubuntu?
<james1138> Is there a PPA?
<wxl> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): simple and featureful IRC client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.30.0~git20141005.816798-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 289 kB, installed size 916 kB
<wxl> james1138: update to what on what version?
<lynorian> james1138, well there is hexchat that I think was more community version after a fork
<james1138> Lubuntu 14.0.4.4.
<james1138> XChat-GNOME 0.3.0
<wxl> !info xchat-gnome trusty
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): simple and featureful IRC client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.30.0~git20131003.d20b8d+really20110821-0.2ubuntu12.2 (trusty), package size 267 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<wxl> looks like 0.30.0 is already there
<james1138> Launchpad says there is newer verisons
<wxl> there is, in newer versions of the operating system
<wxl> however, it's still version 0.30.0. it's just a more recent git build
<james1138> With all the talk about 32 bit going bye-bye and 14.0.4.5 coming out... I just want to upgrade the apps I already have.
<wxl> the talk about 32 bit going away is way early, at best
<wxl> if you simply update like normal, you'll get the latest available versions for your operating system
<wxl> s/available/supported/
<wxl> ppa's are not supported
<wxl> newer versions of just about everything are supported on newer versions of the os
<james1138> Thanks Wxl... just being a nervous Grandpa.
<wxl> np
<james1138> Is there a PPA for Xchat-gnome.... and WICD while I am asking?
<wxl> perhaps. i'd just search launchpad
<wxl> i find:
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/ubuntu/xchat-gnome
<wxl> note that if you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<some package name> and scroll to the bottom, it'll give a list of ppas
<wxl> no luck on wicd
<james1138> I shall give them a try
<bbuccianti> Hello
<wxl> there, now you see it. what's up, bbuccianti ?
<bbuccianti> Ja
<bbuccianti> i have a problem
<bbuccianti> my kernel is booting in 16s
<bbuccianti> nad i don't know why
<bbuccianti> and*
<wxl> and what makes you think this is abnormal?
<bbuccianti> because other people kernel's is booting in 1s
<bbuccianti> 2s
<bbuccianti> sometimes less
<wxl> and these other people have the same kernel and operating system as you?
<bbuccianti> sorry for my english is not my first language
<wxl> (and the same hardware, for that matter)
<bbuccianti> no
<lynorian> bbuccianti, it may also be hardware
<bbuccianti> but some days i'm booting in 10s
<Unit193> Eg, SSD vs HDD.
<bbuccianti> somedays in 16s
<bbuccianti> i have a SSD
<wxl> then it would be good to start with figuring out the differences and going through them one by one
<wxl> start with making sure you have the same kernel and operating system, at least
<bbuccianti> ok
<bbuccianti> but
<bbuccianti> how?
<wxl> um, find out what kernels and operating system "other people" have?
<lynorian> fsck ? of course with boot times with ssd if you multiboot with grub menu that can add time but not sure that counts
<bbuccianti> mmm
<bbuccianti> no multiboot
<bbuccianti> straight to lubuntu
<Unit193> I'd also like to remind people of `systemd-analyze`
<bbuccianti> great tool
<lynorian> also how are you booting could it be a monitor that takes a while to turn on?
<lynorian> if say a desktop and monitor goes to sleep
<bbuccianti> i don't get that
<bbuccianti> maybe i can show you the dmesg during the boot
<bbuccianti> wait
<bbuccianti> [    0.544696] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
<bbuccianti> [    2.068339] Freeing initrd memory: 35072K (ffff880033b70000 - ffff880035db000
<bbuccianti> 0)
<bbuccianti> this is not normal
<wxl> bbuccianti: you're asking us to analyze why something doesn't perform well relative to something else, but the something else is unknown. that makes no sense.
<bbuccianti> i want to reduce the booting time
<bbuccianti> is that a crime?
<wxl> i don't believe i mentioned anything about crimes.
<wxl> why not visit #ubuntu-kernel?
<lynorian> No we are sure how to really help reduce boot times
<bbuccianti> #ubuntu-kernel is dead
<bbuccianti> :D
<wxl> well, that's the place for kernel support
<bbuccianti> what are your booting times wxl?
<wxl> bbuccianti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2FFAQ.2FHelpKernel.I_have_a_kernel_problem_where_do_I_go.3F
<wxl> bbuccianti: i don't count them.
<bbuccianti> are you fat?
<lynorian> mine are mostly grub menu on this desktop I built to run vms better
<wxl> bbuccianti: i'm not sure your methodology is really accomplishing the goal you have in mind.
<bbuccianti> ok teach me please
<bbuccianti> i'm hunger of your knowledge
<wxl> bbuccianti: it's very simple. go to #ubuntu-kernel. ask your question. wait. the answer will come.
<bbuccianti> and wisdom
<bbuccianti> socrates
<bbuccianti> change your nickname, please
<bbuccianti> you are now Socrates
<swift110> lol
<faLUCE> hello. I installed 16.04. After some minutes of inactivity it goes in sleeping mode, turn off the screen and disables networking. How can I avoid that?
<sctt> I'd try Light Locker Settings first
<faLUCE> sctt: light locker settings doesn't open
<faLUCE> sctt: "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'get_pid_list'"
<faLUCE> every time I install lubuntu I have troubles with this feature
<faLUCE> I got troubles with almost EVERY lubuntu distro
<sodomy> You can access the same options that lightlocker settings has via the xfce power manager in the settings menu.
<sodomy> Make that preferences menu, sorry :)
#lubuntu 2016-07-14
<Kamilion> tsimonq2:  point initalonso at me on freenode if he ever pops on.
<Kamilion> ah, i suspect that's probably the traffic on #lxde from jilocasin0 earlier
<capum321> hello
<capum321> what is necessary to save changes to '/etc/default/grub' with '/etc/grub.d/' '10_linux' and '30_os-prober' `chmoded a-x` execution bit disable
<capum321> what is necessary to save changes to '/etc/default/grub' with '/etc/grub.d/' '10_linux' and '30_os-prober' `chmoded a-x` execution bit disable. The changes aren't taking effect.
<wxl> capum321: you're making changes to your grub configuration?
<capum321> wxl: yes?
<wxl> capum321: did you update-grub?
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-07-15
<pragomer_1> hi. when will lx-qt be default in lubuntu and can I install it on 16.04 ?
<swift110> hey
<n-iCe> hi
<Thyriaen> so in the past couple of years i found myself installing / reinstalling my linux a couple of times ( different mashines, new versions etc ) the applications & configurations i use are usually not the dafault ones which come with a reinstall - is there an established or convienent way i can make the hassle of installing everything and configuring everything by hand be easier and more effcient ? ( git, autoconfig files or anything ? )
<n-iCe> no idea
<n-iCe> I do all over again
<n-iCe> I save in the cloud the configs files though
<n-iCe> so I just add them to my packages
<Thyriaen> are there config files to store all the changes i have made to the openbox & lxpanel ?
<Thyriaen> what cloud servervice do you use ?
<n-iCe> google drive
<ripdisk> hey guys i have these two tiny micro PCs.....i tried to install lubuntu and it just said something about using the correct kernal for i586 or someth8ing.....anybody know what i should do??
<wxl> ripdisk: hard to say, but my guess is it's something to do with PAE:
<wxl> !pae | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<panthere> if your os is 32 bits then u go with x386 version
<ripdisk> these little things are so cool, i got them at the swapmeet, idk, the only thing they say on them is: 3300MX-HAP
<Unit193> Yeeeah pretty sure this is you trying to use i586 hardware with a i686 kernel.
<panthere> if your os is 64 bits then u go with amd64 version
<ripdisk> idk so i guess that's the model number of the computers
<ripdisk> 3300MX-HAP
<wxl> ripdisk: what panthere is trying to say is that if you have a 32 bit processor, you can only use a 32 bit version of the software. the 64 bit version should work 32 or 64 bit processors.
<ripdisk> OH here itis
<ripdisk> http://www.compactpc.com.tw/product.aspx?act=detail&id=30
<ripdisk> that's them, i got 2 of them
<panthere> yes wxl
<ripdisk> are they any good? i got 2 of them for 25 bucks off a mexican
<wxl> ripdisk: it's HIGHLY unlikely that's 64 bit.
<panthere> i'm glad of lubuntu it's an excellent os for netbook
<ripdisk> well i'm pretty sure i downloaded the 32 bit version let me check
<wxl> yep it's 32 bit http://www.dmp.com.tw/tech/vortex86mx/
<ripdisk> ahhh welp
<ripdisk> i did indeed get the 64bit version OOPS
<ripdisk> whjere's the 32 bit?
<wxl> which version do you want? 16.04?
<ripdisk> whichever, the newest i reccon
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> that's the live image
<wxl> if you have problems with the installer, use this:
<ripdisk> i want an installer
<ripdisk> that installs the deskto
<wxl> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ripdisk> etc
<wxl> either one of them contains an installer
<wxl> but the latter one is more direct
<wxl> and has less system requirements
<ripdisk> i want a desktop
<ripdisk> do they both ahve them
<wxl> same difference
<ripdisk> soooo i mean
<ripdisk> i'll just get the second one idk
<wxl> if you still have 512MB as that ad suggests, you can use either
<wxl> the live version is more graphical
<ripdisk> oh shit i have a i386 versi9on of kubuntu
<ripdisk> will that run?
<wxl> i wouldn't
<ripdisk> nah probably not
<ripdisk> yeah
<wxl> kubuntu is much more resource intensive
<ripdisk> i'm gonna try to get lubuntu on one of these and the other i wanna try getting slackware to run as it's my favorite
<ripdisk> btw my keyboard's broken and i've been drinking
<wxl> if slackware's your favorite, i'm sure once you sober up, this should be easy to figure out.
<ripdisk> nice.
<ripdisk> 5 minutes left on that alt iso.
<ripdisk> i scored this uh
<ripdisk> idk, i guess you'd call it a half-rack?
<ripdisk> for servers
<ripdisk> but it's not for any particular servers
<ripdisk> like regular pcs will fit in it if you move the shelves
<ripdisk> but it has some kind of multi monitor setup, as well as a uh
<ripdisk> ''ibootbar'' switch
<ripdisk> one of my customers is the vice president of Denny's of southern california and oregon
<ripdisk> so i get all kinds of free sh*t
<ripdisk> my favorite ones are the Dell Optiplex 390s i get
<ripdisk> with the 4 core I3
<ripdisk> i max their ram out
<ripdisk> 16gb, and they're microat
<ripdisk> c
<ripdisk> atx*
<ripdisk> i like 'em
<ripdisk> i'
<ripdisk> m super stoked to use these micro PCs, last time i messed with small crap was when i built a little tiny cluster out of raspberry pis
<ripdisk> these days i'm into small, powerful and reliable...i just grew out of flashy overpowered and gimicky
<ripdisk> monologue
<ripdisk> yay it finished, /me runs uhh rufus or w/e
<ripdisk> wxl do i use DD mode or ISO mode
<ripdisk> ISO right?
<ripdisk> it's funny, i don't think the guy knew anything abut these....wonder if he stole em
<ripdisk> tghe site says that model supports sata2 and it says it has a hdd so
<ripdisk> i wondaer how big
<ripdisk> ok attempting to boot usb
<ripdisk> yo
<ripdisk> wxl
<ripdisk> THIS KERNEL REQUIRES THE FOLLOWING FEATURES NOT PRESENT ON THE CPU: pae cmov
<ripdisk> Unable to boot: - please use kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<wxl> ripdisk: as i said, read:
<wxl> !pae | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ripdisk> wxl
<ripdisk> mine has three dashes
<ripdisk> and it doesn't say spash
<ripdisk> it says
<ripdisk> initrd.gz quiet ---
<wxl> tl;dr add forcepae at the end of the string
<ripdisk> says the same thing.
<wxl> oh i'm sorry do `initrd.gz forcepae --- forcepae`
<Unit193> wxl: I take it you missed the 'cmov' part?
<wxl> Unit193: yeah i've never run into that before. i thought as of 10.10, cmov was a requirement?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> derp
<wxl> it is
<ripdisk> so i take quiet off?
<wxl> and the machine doesn't support it
<wxl> ripdisk: sorry, with cmov, you can't use ubuntu https://askubuntu.com/questions/115690/this-kernel-requires-cmov-not-present-on-cpu-error-message
<wxl> better off with slackware. build your own kernel
<ripdisk> i don't build my own ker5nel with slack...\
<tsimonq2> Gentoo? :D
<ripdisk> fuck gentoo
<ripdisk> gentoo is a heap of shit
<wxl> !language | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> !language | ripdisk
<ripdisk> gentoo is fun if you want to learn linux but after you've done that crap 1037845902345 times it's just annoying to have everything break constantly
<ripdisk> it says these are supported OS
<ripdisk> 1. Debian 4.0
<ripdisk> 2. Debian 5.0
<ripdisk> 3. Ubuntu 8.04
<ripdisk> 4. Ubuntu 8.10
<ripdisk> 5. Ubuntu 9.04
<wxl> ripdisk: those are not supported
<ripdisk> http://pastebin.com/BEeV6wVB
<ripdisk> that's from the PDF
<wxl> ripdisk: they might work but they're not supported
<ripdisk> it says
<ripdisk> Supported Linux Distrobution List:]
<wxl> where did you get this?
<ripdisk> uh, the pdf off the manufactures site
<ripdisk> http://www.compactpc.com.tw/product.aspx?act=detail&id=30
<wxl> ripdisk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ripdisk> click "download"
<ripdisk> er manual
<wxl> look under "End Of Life"
#lubuntu 2016-07-16
<urcked> Hi. Help Needed. trying to set-up a vpn but despite installing network-manager-openvpn. there is no option to create a VPN in Network manager
<urcked> Been doing this for hours and getting tiring
<SharkWuff> Hey guys i been trying to get my headphone to work and webcam as well but no joy
<Weik11> hello
<Weik11> im new with lubuntu and i have problems with wifi please can help me?
#lubuntu 2016-07-17
<Nickwiz> Trying to boot lubuntu from a USB (live / not install), but no X session is started.
<Nickwiz> I can log in to tty. Is there a X or login start routine?
#lubuntu 2017-07-10
<Shawn|C2Duo> any active users of usbip?
<Shawn|C2Duo> *USB/IP
<jer_> katebash?
<f76> Hey folks. I'm giving the new Lubuntu Next a spin but I can't seem to turn off screen blanking, even when a full screen app is running. How would I go about fixing this?
<tsimonq2> f76: First of all, that image is extremely experimental :)
<tsimonq2> f76: But nevertheless I'll try to give you a hand
<f76> it's actually holding up pretty well.
<tsimonq2> f76: What do you mean by "screen blanking"?
<tsimonq2> Oh cool :)
<f76> It turns off the screen after 10 minutes.
<f76> Just a blank screen.
<tsimonq2> Oh, interesting.
<f76> It's not a big deal, but the control panel settings don't seem to affect it.
<tsimonq2> f76: Try looking in Power Management settings
<f76> I've set idle to be at 600 minutes, but that hasn't worked.
<tsimonq2> Weird.
<f76> I think an update might have fixed it. If I turn off the idle watcher it seems to stay on now. It still doesn't seem to disable it for fullscreen apps, but that's par for the course for an alpha build.
<f76> Looks like it's going to be a really nice distro overall.
<f76> dang it turned off at 10 minutes again
<f76> I'll see if the xfce-power-manager package can help
<f76> Ok, it seems that the xfce power manager isn't helping here. I could use some assistance if it's around.
<tsimonq2> f76: Send an email to the lubuntu-devel mailing list :)
<tsimonq2> f76: I have to get some sleep, but there are people on there who are more than willing to help :)
<tsimonq2> (including me :P)
<freelancerbob> hi guys need help with my broken USB and testdisk
<l-tu> Hello gentleman
<l-tu> how you doing  today
<l-tu> :)
<wxl> l-tu: well, we're not all gentlemen.
<l-tu> Sorry
<l-tu> Ladies and genlemans
<l-tu> <3
<wxl> did you need something?
<l-tu> Yes got it fixed
<l-tu> haha
#lubuntu 2017-07-11
<kDycu> Hi! I'm on lubuntu 14 and I don't seem to have lxsession-default-apps
<tsimonq2> kDycu: Lubuntu 14.04 LTS is no longer officially supported by the Lubuntu team.
<tsimonq2> kDycu: It's supported by Ubuntu/Canonical, the base is, but Lubuntu 14.04 as a desktop is no longer supported.
<tsimonq2> kDycu: That being said, I'll try to help you anyways. :)
<tsimonq2> kDycu: Why don't you just install lxsession-default-apps? :P
<kDycu> apt-get doesn't seem to be able to find it
<kDycu> I'm sort of chained to 14.04 because upgrading seems to break the one completely unsupported/abandoned program I need my lubuntu install for
<tsimonq2> kDycu: And what program is that?
<kDycu> It's complicated-- but it's essentially a bit of emulation software for a pinball game
<kDycu> like an actual physical real world cabinet
<kDycu> it's called Pinbox
<tsimonq2> Oh, interesting.
<tsimonq2> And just out of curiosity, why does that chain you to 14.04? :)
<kDycu> the way it autostarts seems to break if I upgrade further
<kDycu> It autostarts out of init.d which if I understand correctly is no longer used after 14
<kDycu> I tried upgrading to 16 a few days and found that out :/
<kDycu> the only reason I wanted to upgrade was to try and solve an intermittent no audio problem on boot, and I was sort of hoping upgrading would fix it
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<tsimonq2> kDycu: How'd you install the emulation software?
<tsimonq2> Is it in the repos somewhere or via another website?
<kDycu> it came packaged as a live disc install
<kDycu> it's technically "warez" so it's unobtanium at this point
<kDycu> I just have a copy saved somewhere from when it was available
<kDycu> but it's literally the only option I have for running these pinball machines. they came out in 2000 and the proprietary hardware is long since dead. Pinbox is a cracked version of Nucore which was for like a year a brief modern solution but they've been on indefinite hiatus for several years now
<tsimonq2> This is interesting...
<tsimonq2> I've never had this sort of situation before
<tsimonq2> Right now I'm playing locally with an LXD container and seeing if I can run X apps in that
<tsimonq2> kDycu: Because if you only have a binary and not a tarball, an option could be to update your system but containerize this application in a 14.04 environment
<tsimonq2> Oh no he left
<tsimonq2> Anyways, I think this is interesting enough to play with it locally
<tsimonq2> Maybe I'll write a blog post or something
<NinjaKirby> Could I be cheeky and ask, what 'command' should I use with Lubuntu 16.04.1 in a cron job to restart the machine?
<NinjaKirby> I've done a little research and apparently different distributions don't all use "@reboot"
<tsimonq2> NinjaKirby: Lubuntu works with @reboot :)
<NinjaKirby> Ah, many thanks tsimonq2 :)
<Zborg> is upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04 on a public network via do-release-upgrade safe?
<LimaDELTA> BONJOUR, depuis l'installation de lunbutu 17.04 sur un PC portable fuijitsu Siemens je ne suis pas parvenu à ramener la résolution de l'écran au 1280x800 normaux. L'affichage est bloqué sur 640x480. Que faire?
<wxl> !fr | LimaDELTA
<ubottu> LimaDELTA: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LimaDELTA> I'll give it a try. Be indilgent aubout my spelling! How coul i bring the screen résolution to 1280x800 when it is stubornly pretending that it can't do anything but 640x480? Thks!
<LimaDELTA> Is there anybody out there?
<wxl> LimaDELTA: pastebin the results of the xrandr command, which should list your cards and their capacities
<LimaDELTA> IThanks wxl i should tape xrandr in the terminal right?
<LimaDELTA> xrandr
<wxl> LimaDELTA: yep. you can do `xrandr | pastebinit` if you have pastebinit installed, which will print out a url to the pastebin, which you can copy here
<wxl> more info:
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<LimaDELTA> Im' trying! Got to say that i've got a segond problem as the language is French but the keyboard seem's to be some type of qwerty
<wxl> not being french that creates a little dilemma regarding how to fix that
<wxl> but assumedly:
<wxl> setxkbmap -layout fr
<wxl> in preferences/lxkeymap you should be able to select it, too
<LimaDELTA> The bloody thing just desapird!
<wxl> "thing?"
<LimaDELTA> Sorry the execute windows is gone!
<wxl> i'm still not sure i underestand
<LimaDELTA> after i press the enter keyboard the windos "execute" go missing
<wxl> what are you trying to execute?
<LimaDELTA> `xrandr | pastebinit
<wxl> don't use the `
<wxl> just do:
<wxl> xrandr | pastebinit
<LimaDELTA> xrandr fail to get size of gamma for output default / screen minimum 640/480 current 640/480 max idem
<LimaDELTA> Ok wxl thanks for your help but i'll try some other time! Lunch time! Good evening!
#lubuntu 2017-07-12
<NinjaKirby> Hello, I have an issue with a new graphics card giving me no monitor signal. How should I rectify this? I'm upgrading from an ancient PCI-E Nvidia GeForce 6200LE(!) to a somewhat more modern GT730.
<NinjaKirby> My old card still works, so if I need to gain visual access to make software changes prior to the upgrade I can do so.
<NinjaKirby> It's worth noting, that the 6200LE is so old that although technically supported by the official NVidia drivers, it always caused graphical chaos so my Lubuntu setup is still only set to use Neavue drivers or whatever they're called.
<NinjaKirby> Oh wait, I think the problem is more serious. Computers are so annoying.
<NinjaKirby> Ah ha, I think it might have been a dust problem, which I'm now choking on.
<NinjaKirby> Thank god for that, it was dust. The GT730 is running the display. Thanks for listening to my codswallop.
<tsimonq2> NinjaKirby: :)
<NinjaKirby> It's a little un-nerving how long it takes to switch drivers... considering all the hassle I had changing them 2 months ago trying to get my 6200LE to work.
<NinjaKirby> I'm using the GUI for this, but perhaps I should have learned to CLI it, because I'd be nice to see what the hell it's doing in the background.
<onla> how do I set default keyboard layout with dconf or something? I moved to using i3, and I could set my layout with setxkbpmap, but if I reconnect my keyboard, the system sets my default keyboard from somewhere I don't know. The default keyboard text string is found in /home/onla/.config/dconf/user but that is a binary file
<onla> on lubuntu 14.04
<onla> oh, /etc/default/keyboard file has the stuff probably
<NinjaKirby> https://pastebin.com/S0ue6frU How screwed am I just from trying to change GPU drivers. I try to install something using Apt-Get, DPKG has a problem, I follow it's advice, it crashes at the last line after a few minutes of thinking. Is it safe to just switch to another set of drivers?
<NinjaKirby> I've got about 40 minutes to hang around, I hope someone can offer some insight, thanks.4
<NinjaKirby> As usual, I know ya'll aren't getting paid, or even necessarily at your computers right now - I do realise :)
<NinjaKirby> I was hesitant to try and rectify it myself because this is a server for a new business... but, I googled the Symlink issue and it's a problem from this year's February-onwards that is haunting NVidia users. So I used the solution I found, and DPKG auto-config has progressed much further.
<NinjaKirby> And Apt-Get is working again, yey.
<NelafanjiKepisko> God sake, power cut. Okay, thanks for listening to more codswallop, laters.
<EleanorEllis> In archive-manager, Which compression method will compress a folder and su-folders down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos?
<gra231> can i ask
<gra231> should I say, "is there anyone here?" or "are there anyone here?"
<gra231> should I ask
<gra231> tsimonq
<TheDeetster> having a problem here with a triple monitor display on a desktop. I have onboard graphics with VGA, a PCIe DVI card and a USB to VGA adapter. was just running it all together with out issue on windows, but decided to format and slap lubuntu on it after playing around with a live USB on my laptop.
<TheDeetster> System Information is only showing "Monitor 0" for the onboard adapter
<TheDeetster> attempting a proprietary driver change and a reboot
<knock-> So Lubuntu is switching to LXQT...Will I still be able to download Lubuntu with LXDE after the switch ? or should I install Ubuntu then manually install the LXDE  ?
<wxl> knock-: it is not clear that we are going to only offer one or the other
<wxl> knock-: but there are still lxde metapackages
<knock-> Thanks, It would be great if you added an o-ption to select between LXQT and LXDE...
<wxl> we've had lots of discussion, but i'm thinking there will actually be two images. all of the apps are not necessarily interchangable between the two
<wxl> for example, firefox is not qt compatible, so it can't be used on lxqt without pulling in all the qt libraries
<wxl> vice versa with qupzilla and gtk
<wxl> technically you could have both, it's just that it's not necessarily as lightweight as possible
<TheDeetster> well that did absolutely nothing.
<TheDeetster> System display on the onboard and PCIe when booting
<TheDeetster> shuts down the PCIe once lubuntu launches.
<TheDeetster> unplugged the on board display, PCIe still shuts down at launch
<TheDeetster> USB display adapter, no where to be found
<TheDeetster> anyone got any ideas here?
<TheDeetster> tried to switch over the x.org nouvaeu display, now instead of power save mode on the PCIe display, i get white dots all over it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I'm trying to boot lubuntu 17.04 on my ML350 G4P server, and its getting NMI watchdog soft lockup reports
<Shawn|i7-720QM> continuously
<wxl> maybe it's the server questioning your decision to put a desktop OS on a server XE
<Shawn|i7-720QM> isn't lubuntu fit for a server?
<wxl> in general, a server usually has a non-GUI installed on it
<wxl> i mean technically, you can put anything on it you want, but it's pretty rare that anyone bothers
<wxl> servers are meant to run services rather than providing a desktop experience
<wxl> they're usually configured hardware wise to ensure uptime, which isn't always a desktop requirement
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well a gui makes server management a lot easier
<wxl> most services provide a GUI tool through the web
<wxl> and "easier" is questionable
<wxl> i'd rather script things
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well idk hwo to use iLo
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *how
<wxl> for example, CUPS is a printer service. you can run a central server for it. just go to IP:631 and there's your GUI
<wxl> otherwise you end up using a bunch of resources on your server providing a display server, which not only opens up potential security issues, but also wastes precious resources for your services
<wxl> regarding your issue, it could be all sorts of things, but the most likely relate to either bad hardware or bad BIOS settings
<Shawn|i7-720QM> https://s25.postimg.org/m2ahbu39b/IMGP2394.jpg
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the server has 10GB atm, its not slouch
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *no
<wxl> if you run a web server, you can gobble up all kinds of ram
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I'm just trying to get lubuntu on there, I understand halfway how to use it
<wxl> yes, and i'm telling you you MOST likely are having some sort of hardware issue
<wxl> it could potentially be a driver issue, but i doubt it. usually servers don't use fancy drivers
<wxl> you can try adding nmi_watchdog=0 as a kernel option
<wxl> this discussion provides a lot of interesting ideas, and the OP solved their problem by replacing the power supply https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205211
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the redundant power supplies have no problem
<wxl> how do you know?
<wxl> that discussion also offers options on how to be sure
<wxl> there's also one other concern
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso and check the media upon boot?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> should I swap the redundant power supplies with my spare server?
<wxl> it's start with the hashes/media check first
<Shawn|i7-720QM> okay
<wxl> then i would suggest a swap if you KNOW that other server boots fine
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well, both redundants have green lights on
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well I just swapped over from the 3.4Ghz Xeon ML350 G4P to the 3.6Ghz Xeon ML350 G4P
<Shawn|i7-720QM> both netburst servers
<wxl> checking what `sensors` reports would be helpful
<wxl> it MAY be a kernel issue. i think that's unlikely, but it could be misreporting the voltages
<Shawn|i7-720QM> where do I check that?
<wxl> read that link i sent you
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the 3.6GHz machine is faster than the 3.4Ghz machine at Memtestx86, flew through it without errors, I was was working out ram issues with a temporary fix
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I will check integrity now
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I guess lubuntu may have a problem this server can't get through
<wxl> oh jesus lennart
<wxl> oops wrong channel O_O
<wxl> but
<wxl> https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/727490/d161e315ff0775c1/
#lubuntu 2017-07-13
<xxxx> hi
<tsimonq2> xxxx: Hello.
<xxxx> i need choose one linux distribution for our project. currently lubuntu is preferred. i don't know the license of lubuntu. do i need some license from lubuntu to sale  our product.
<xxxx> who can give me some advice
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xxxx: License 	Mainly the GNU GPL / various others (с) wiki
<tsimonq2> xxxx: Hey, I'm the Lubuntu Release Manager
<tsimonq2> xxxx: If you do not modify Lubuntu at all, you can ship Lubuntu on whatever you want. If you modify it, you have to rebrand it.
<tsimonq2> xxxx: So tl;dr, go ahead :)
<xxxx> thanks
<xxxx> hi tsimonq2, if i develop my app run on lubuntu, i will offer my app with lubuntu，then I should open my app's source code？
<tsimonq2> xxxx: Please do
<nona321> my name is nona321 I would like to resent myself as a legend history will be mine
<Kiwiel> Hi, trying out Lubuntu first time on an old netbook (1 GB RAM, Atom CPU, just short of 200 GB disk) which runs Windows XP. Tried Ubuntu first (16.04) but while it boots (in "try without installing" from USB memory stick), it's really slow.
<Kiwiel> So I'll try Lubuntu. Running the same routine to download (this time, 17.04) to USB stick, again using Rufus. All boots up from memory stick in old Netbook and I can chose language.
<Kiwiel> Then, things look surprising. Instead of seeing a a screen like http://i53.tinypic.com/2cql5de.jpg (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu) where
<Kiwiel> I have the possibility to select "Try Lubuntu without installing", that selection is missing. My first selection is "Install Lubuntu".
<Kiwiel> Hm.
<Kiwiel> Guess I must have done something goofy.
<Kiwiel> Or is this a common situation?
<Kiwiel> (BTW, hope it's OK to run a question here.)
<Unit193> You didn't grab the alternate installer, did you?  Does the screen for 'install only' look about like that?
<Kiwiel> Hi Unit193 - being a bit new regarding Ubuntu, do you mean an alternate installer instead of Rufus (installing on the USB stick) or
<Unit193> Kiwiel: For Lubuntu there's two images, one titled 'desktop', the other titled 'alternate'.
<Kiwiel> maybe some good binary instead of .... ah! I used the one named lubuntu-17.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Kiwiel> So maybe I should try the one named desktop instead?
<Kiwiel> Sounds like a good possibility where I made a mistake!
<Unit193> That's an installer only, yes.
<Kiwiel> Great - thank you! I'll try that
<Unit193> Sure thing.
#lubuntu 2017-07-14
<LinuxAdventure> hello, which is the most lightweight and yet fully functional web browser available for Lubuntu?
<LinuxAdventure> can anybody suggest one please?
<LubuntuYES> hi guys
<LubuntuYES> any know wich what tool use for charge the lubuntu in windows 7?
<LubuntuYES> iso for a pen in USB?
<jack__> Hello all. Can anyone tell me please what kernel 17.04 is based on? I need 4.12 for my stupid laptop. :-)
<wxl> !info linux-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.26.28 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<wxl> !info linux-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.0.10.10 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<wxl> !info linux-generic sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakket
<wxl> argh
<jack__> wxl: thanks for that, I was unaware that was a feature in here
<wxl> np
<wxl> unfortunately it doesn't do debian
<jack__> damn, looks like im out of luck
<jack__> was really hoping to use lubuntu, I've had good results in the past
<wxl> yikes sid is 4.5
<jack__> yeah i know, so is (based on sid) sparkylinux but im wary about moving to a new to me distro
<wxl> you might head over to #ubuntu-kernel and see if they have any ideas for you
<wxl> i mean there are ppas and stuff
<jack__> yeah i know, but in theory this is a work laptop (im self employed) so I was hoping for as much stability as possible
<jack__> completely unaware that there is a fantastic issue with braswell processors that can damage the speaker hardware in >4.12
<wxl> well in that case, patience is required XD
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> potentially you can get ubuntu to pull that patch into the current release
<wxl> again, i'd advise speaking with #ubuntu-kernel
<wxl> cuz it looks like 4.12 is probably coming down the road https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Release+Schedule.svg
<jack__> indeed, the people at galliumos (they know their laptops over there) reckon it's slight chance, but theres still a chance
<wxl> hope that helps, i gotta jet
<jack__> thanks man!
<krytarik> !info linux-generic unstable | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: Package linux-generic does not exist in unstable
<atari800> Can anyone help me - Lubuntu 17.04 installing VLC gives " vlc : Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed "
#lubuntu 2017-07-15
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Why is Lubuntu not booting fast on my server via usb?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh nvm
<Shawn|i7-720QM> both vga and hdmi are connected, menus were on vga, when I was on hdmi :P
<Shawn|C2Duo> nouveau doesn
<Shawn|C2Duo> nouveau doesn't want to be disabled :(
<Shawn|C2Duo> ive tried 2 things to get it disabled
<Shawn|C2Duo> blacklisting it, then letting the official nvidia installer add a file
<Shawn|C2Duo> both failed
<Shawn|C2Duo> is this driver at all possible to install in lubuntu? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<Shawn|C2Duo> nothing in here about http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.32/README/index.html
<Shawn|C2Duo> nouveau
<Shawn|C2Duo> why did everything screw up when I installed nvidia430 from the repository?
<Shawn|C2Duo> first window's text were tiny
<Shawn|C2Duo> then when I restart the server with a zotac gt430 pci card, all the windows show up humungous with bad dpi
<Shawn|C2Duo> text huge
<Shawn|C2Duo> I can't get the task bar to show up
<Shawn|C2Duo> its still there
<Shawn|C2Duo> just in overscan
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/c1r2ftqpxp7hgsq/Apps/Shutter/desktop%201_002.png
<Shawn|C2Duo> how do i fix that
<Shawn|C2Duo> correct resolution, screen is just off
<mac__> hi there
<tsimonq2> mac__: yo
<mac__> mac mini does not accept a DVD-R with lubuntu on it
<tsimonq2> mac__: Try in #ubuntu :_
<tsimonq2> *:)
<mac__> really ?  mac says "plaese insert a readable disc"
<mac__> #ubuntu
<mac__> #ubuntu :_
<Shawn|C2Duo> this is awesome https://wiki.hackspherelabs.com/index.php?title=Sanyo_DP26648_Disable_Overscan
<Shawn|C2Duo> fixed my overscan
<tsimonq2> mac__: Yes, because I might be the only person in the Lubuntu support channel willing to help you right now, and I don't know what to tell you
<tsimonq2> mac__: /join #ubuntu - that's what I mean :)
<mac__> how to do that?
<tsimonq2> mac__: In your IRC client, type the following, but with no space at the front:
<tsimonq2>  /join #ubuntu
<mac__> thanks i will try in thhis browser interface
<tsimonq2> Ok, have a nice day :)
<mac__> u2
<mac__> irc://chat.freenode.org/lubuntu
<mac__> like that?
<tsimonq2> No, irc://chat.freenode.org/ubuntu
<tsimonq2> :)
<mac__> in the broswser adress line
<tsimonq2> How'd you get here?
<mac__> http://lubuntu.me/support/   AND click on IRC
<tsimonq2> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23ubuntu
<tsimonq2> That's where you need to go
<mac__> ok and as i am not a robot it should work
<tsimonq2> It should
<mac__> it worked thank you again tsimong2
<tsimonq2> mac__: You're welcome. :)
<Shawn|C2Duo> how do I move the system tray back over to the right side of the taskbar?
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/74m194wlg5wxvmg/Apps/Shutter/desktop%201_004.png
<Shawn|C2Duo> nvm I fixed it, a spacer
<aellisif> Hei, I've got a slight problem with my screen flickering permanently when I switch on my Lubuntu laptop (HP Compaq nx9420). I'm wondering if it's an issue with the graphics card or just something with the drivers, and would appreciate help.
<mvader> got a question about lubuntu iso
<orion2036> thank you very much to all the people working on lubuntu
<orion2036> my old dell d600 is great again
<Yo_> Hi everyone, Could anyone tell me how to install fcitx in lubuntu-next?
#lubuntu 2017-07-16
<SteveM_> Hi can lubuntu  be run from a usb drive ?
<ravs> trying to boot into lubuntu. cannot progress beyond selecting Install Lubuntu
<oscar279> hi guys, i have a problem using my tp link TL-w722n , im using lubuntu 17.04
<oscar279> it doesnt recongnize it
#lubuntu 2018-07-09
<happyfr0gg> Programs remain visible in the taskbar when going from Desktops 1, 2, 3, & 4. How do I change this?
<User____>  I need help for installing WiFi adaptor driver
<User____> Anyone here?
<mdlpe> hi, when I print a large document with cups, It print a page, wait 5/10s, print second page, etc
<jirido> Hi. I I have a theme that only work when in the local folder .themes. If I put it in /usr/shared/themes it can be seen in lxapperance and it does a bit color shift in the widget dont load any of the graphix or realy load I think.. What is going on?
<jirido> I suspect that the other themes also would look better if they "worked" now al looks like 50 shades of adwita
<Thedarkb> My laptop just shut down on low power when it was set not to.
<Thedarkb> I don't mean, it shut off.
<Thedarkb> I mean, it went through the proper shutdown procedure without my consent.
<Thedarkb> While I had it set to do nothing
<Thedarkb> The laptop has a low battery alarm.
<Thedarkb> I know when I need to plug it in.
<diogenes_> Thedarkb, does the power manager have the presentation mode?
<Thedarkb> Presentation mode?
<diogenes_> yes
<Thedarkb> It's the XFCE power manager if that makes a difference.
<Thedarkb> It got installed when I updated to 18.04
<Thedarkb> diogenes_, No presentation mode as far as I can tell.
<diogenes_> Thedarkb, wait a bit
<Thedarkb> diogenes_, wait
<Thedarkb> It's in the right click menu of the tray icon
<diogenes_> yes that's it
<diogenes_> while you tick the presentation mode, the pc won't shutdowna nd even the monitor won't go to sleep
<diogenes_> and*
<Thedarkb> That's a workaround though.
<Thedarkb> Not ideal.
<Thedarkb> I want it to blank the display when unattended.
<Thedarkb> I also want the power manager to actually follow my settings.
<diogenes_> Thedarkb, try mate-power-manager
#lubuntu 2018-07-10
<joosep> hi
<joosep> guys I have a problem after installation of Lubuntu.
<joosep> Systems boots to grub
<joosep> I have Lenovo Ideapad s400
<joosep> Is it some kind of UEFI BIOS thing?
<joosep> I have no idea about those
<diogenes_> joosep, look in bios, is it set to uefi/CSM or bios/legacy
<joosep> it is uefi
<joosep> looked already and tried legacy mode too to boot
<joosep> I used entire disk to install wiping windows
<diogenes_> then look at your partitions setup when you installed lubuntu, did you create a 300 MB /boot/efi partition?
<diogenes_> you need to do manual partitioning
<diogenes_> to pick "something else" option
<joosep> it was created by lubuntu itself
<diogenes_> are you sure?
<joosep> ill check now
<joosep> ..
<joosep> I have /dev/sda1 efi system partition with boot and esp flags
<joosep> and /dev/sda2 ext4partition
<joosep> efi partition is 500mb
<diogenes_> ok then another try would be to go to your HDD sata setup and if it's AHCI then swith to IDE and try booting again
 * diogenes_ is rebooting so be right back
<joosep> how can I do that? in bios settings?
<joosep> how can I do that? in bios settings?
<diogenes_> joosep, look in bios for hard drive sama mode or something similar
<diogenes_> sata*
<diogenes_> not sama
<joosep> could you give me some more ideas if that doesnt work? Im running now on the same machine with Live USB
<diogenes_> another idea is to turn off uefi/csm mode and re-install with legacy mode
<joosep> ah so i'll need to turn legacy mode on first and then install?
<diogenes_> yes, first turn on legacy mode then go ahead re-installing
<joosep> thanks diogenes! I
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> BUT first see the sata mode AHCI or IDE
<LargePrime> i have an xinput question.  how do i assign buttons automatically when the device id changes?  also the device has the same name as a keyboard, so it seems i cannot use name
<LargePrime> https://askubuntu.com/questions/20298/how-to-make-xinput-settings-persist-after-devices-are-unplugged-replugged-and
<LargePrime> see answer 5
<LargePrime> . /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-mouse-map.conf
<LargePrime> DNE
<LargePrime> create it?
<LargePrime> xinput list --id-only pointer:"ELECOM TrackBall Mouse HUGE TrackBall" works
<LargePrime> how can i pass that as an argument?
<LargePrime> something like xinput --set-button-map xinput list --id-only pointer:"ELECOM TrackBall Mouse HUGE TrackBall" 1 2 9 4 5 6 7 8 3 10 11 12
<LargePrime> xinput --set-button-map  $(xinput list --id-only pointer:"ELECOM TrackBall Mouse HUGE TrackBall") 1 2 9 4 5 6 7 8 3 10 11 12
<LargePrime> got it thanks
<qwebirc11803> Huy guys, pretty new to lubuntu here and I'm trying to sort out my basic preferences/cofig.  So I have my main Application launch / Taskbar panel set to autohide. However when I click the Wifi icon to try and select another network, or work with network settings, the menu options disappear as, I believe, the mouse pointer is read as being no longer over the panel, and the panel hides.  Is there any way to modify this behaviour
<qwebirc11803> I'd rather not install another dock, as panel is just great apart from this issue
#lubuntu 2018-07-12
<ilyaigpetrov> After recent ALT+F2 stopped working. What can be the cause?
<ilyaigpetrov> *recent update
<ilyaigpetrov> Shouldn't `lxsession-default launcher` open a launcher window? I don't see any.
<diogenes_> ilyaigpetrov, try with a new user
<ilyaigpetrov> diogenes_: you mean maybe my configs are corrupted.. ok, I'll try.
<diogenes_> everywhere is corruption around )
<ilyaigpetrov> Also If I press start -> logout, no window appears. So I think it's a bug with showing windows maybe
<ilyaigpetrov> no-lxde windows work fine
<ilyaigpetrov> how to switch user without "start->logout" dialog?
<ilyaigpetrov> lxsession-logout works
<diogenes_> double press ctrl+alt+backspace
<ilyaigpetrov> no, nothing
<ilyaigpetrov> I tried for another user -- all shortcuts work for him, logout dialog is shown
<ilyaigpetrov> now, I guess, I have to reset lubuntu configs to defaults
<diogenes_> ilyaigpetrov, looks like that
<osmel> greeting from caribbean!!!
#lubuntu 2018-07-13
<Thorkel> hi
<Thorkel> good night to every one
<Thorkel> i'v got an issue using Lubuntu
<Thorkel> and was looking arround for hours to solve it but did not find a solution
<Thorkel> i wanna install intel GMA3000 drivers
<Thorkel> but cannot do it or i dont know enough to do so
<Thorkel> some one know how to do it?
#lubuntu 2018-07-14
<schwabny> Hi
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to extend my desktop on my laptop.  But I am unable to get the bar at the bottom onto the right hand display.  Any advice?  I have tried arandr but I cannot see how to do it, or if it even can be done.
<Ascavasaion> figured it out, thank you all
<weissouip> Hello! I use  echo "pointer = 1 2 3 5 4 7 6 8 9 10 11 12" > ~/.Xmodmap && xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap to enable natural scrolling for touchpad but when I connect mouse I don't want it to follow this configuration. Is there a way to have separate config for touchpad and mouse?
<stelios> Hi!
#lubuntu 2018-07-15
<yukip> any links to lubuntu next? lxqt
<tsimonq2> Not particularly, because Lubuntu Next is no longer a thing.
<tsimonq2> We're switching for 18.10.
<tsimonq2> So Lubuntu Next is now Lubuntu. :P
<yukip> oh, cool
<yukip> thanks
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<tsimonq2> yukip: There's some rough edges, but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<holywater> "This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine."
<tsimonq2> holywater: Yeah, I need to talk to someone about fixing that.
<tsimonq2> Thanks though.
<holywater> oh, there are plans to make lubuntu fit back into a CD?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> Well, *maybe*. I have an idea along those lines for down the road.......
<holywater> also, is there anyone i should talk to, regarding tweaking configuration files?
<holywater> mostly things like setting default font to ubuntu'
<holywater> s font and the like
<tsimonq2> You've come to the right place :)
<tsimonq2> holywater: Can I PM you? (You have +g set.)
<holywater> unset
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<Unit193> Side note: You can just /accept tsimonq2  to recieve PMs from him, or you can simply message him first.
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> who here uses linuxium ?
<tsimonq2> Hey, how ya doin'?
<hehehe> i am fine
<hehehe> thinking how to install lubuntu 18.04 on lenovo 100s
<tsimonq2> Hm, what's Linuxium?
<tsimonq2> Oh nice. :)
<hehehe> it is  a giant script sh :) to respin iso and add 32 bit uefi boot etc
<tsimonq2> Oh, that's interesting.
<tsimonq2> Got a link?
<tsimonq2> (I'm Lubuntu's Release Manager and for 18.10 we're going to use Calamares; maybe we can incorporate some stuff in there.)
<hehehe> http://www.linuxium.com.au/how-tos/creatingpersonalizedubuntumintanddebianisosforintelminipcs
<hehehe> would be awesome
<tsimonq2> hehehe: So, how common are these devices?
<hehehe> lenovo 100s very common
<tsimonq2> Can you buy one off the shelf today? How old are we talking?
<hehehe> yes you can
<tsimonq2> Interesting.
<hehehe> I have bought one 5 months ago
<tsimonq2> I will admit; this is not my area of expertise. But I'll look into it.
<hehehe> for argos for 85 GBP :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<hehehe> from
<hehehe> 4 cores 64 bit atom processor :D
<hehehe> runs pretty fast on lubuntu
<tsimonq2> ooh
<hehehe> there is ready made ISO for ubuntu http://linuxminipcs.com/isos
<hehehe> but not for lubuntu :D
<tsimonq2> Do you know this guy/gal?
<tsimonq2> (The person who wrote this.)
<hehehe> plus with his script you can install lubuntu on intel sticks I think and all kind of mini pcs :)
<hehehe> not personally
<hehehe> however he seems to be active
<tsimonq2> These seem like some hacks :P but if they work, more power to ya.
<hehehe> they do work :D
<hehehe> and what it does - lenovo changes bios by default so it will only boot windows :D
<hehehe> however now you can boot and install linux on them
<tsimonq2> Right.
<hehehe> yes would be fun to chat with Ian on irc - the guy behind isorespin
<hehehe> I can ask him if he is on freenode sometimes :)
<tsimonq2> I'm on freenode, OFTC, and GeekShed; PMs are open, if he could shoot me a message. :)
<hehehe> https://plus.google.com/+IanMORRISON :)
<hehehe> some wild stuff
<tsimonq2> For sure.
<hehehe> tsimonq2: whereabouts are you based?
<tsimonq2> hehehe: Wisconsin, USA.
<hehehe> nice
<tsimonq2> Doing some late night hacking :D
<hehehe> haha
<hehehe> I fell asleep on a sofa last night doing it
<tsimonq2> hehe
<hehehe> tsimonq2: also back to my lubuntu issue :) I did respin 18.04 with 32 boot loader and atom support - however stick is yet to be detected - it seems I am missing something obvious
<hehehe> what could it be... :)
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure.
<tsimonq2> I've never personally worked with that hardware; your best bet would probably be to try #ubuntu (those guys and gals have tested all sorts of hardware) or talk to Ian.
<hehehe> tsimonq2: or lets say ubuntu iso will work? is there an easy way to make it lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> hehehe: There's more than one way :)
<hehehe> for example? :)
<tsimonq2> sudo apt -y remove ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt -y install lubuntu-desktop^
<hehehe> yes lightweight desktop
<hehehe> I have read that lubuntu also uses more lightweight libraries?
<hehehe> for many things
<tsimonq2> If you're willing to do something much more hacky to just strip the install way down: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240346/how-to-keep-only-ubuntu-minimal
<tsimonq2> Right, well, 18.04 and previous releases focus on being much more lightweight.
<tsimonq2> We use LXDE and many lightweight applications.
<tsimonq2> However, with 18.10 and on we're focusing on UX much more.
<hehehe> cool
<tsimonq2> Sure, LXQt is still a very light desktop, and by default we'll keep it minimal, but our goal is to then enable people to Use Their Computer. :)
<hehehe> haha
<hehehe> you should look into atom devices
<hehehe> they are cheap and if there is a ready made iso :)
<hehehe> more people will be getting into lubuntu
<tsimonq2> How cheap are we talking?
<hehehe> under 200 usd new! :D
<hehehe> and lightweight
<tsimonq2> ooh
<tsimonq2> I'll look into it, thanks.
<hehehe> lightweight netbook + lightweight distro
<tsimonq2> hehe
<hehehe> tsimonq2:  https://blog.laurens.xyz/post/Ubuntu-on-Intel-Atom-Device.html   Note however that the respinning is done on an Ubuntu distribution itself, as I found that spinning the ISO on an Lubuntu distro results in unbootable ISO's as well.
<hehehe> hmm
<hehehe> last time I recall I did respin on ubuntu and it did boot
<hehehe> now I will get into ubuntu server and re spin there and then I think it will work
<holywater> hehehe: if it helps, cubic is a good alternative for creating your own lubuntu flavor
<holywater> https://launchpad.net/cubic
<holywater> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<hehehe> holywater: cool
<dzho> neat
<hehehe> re spinned on ubuntu might work now :D
<hehehe> downloading iso from ubuntu server
<hehehe> gosh
<hehehe> black screen
<hehehe> at least boots
<hehehe> :D
<hehehe> guys how come no one here uses linuxium? :D
<hehehe> I feel its 5 min question
<hehehe> and I spent 10 hrs on it
<hehehe> :D
<hehehe> o well I will simply pay someone will be quicker
<hehehe> ok works
<hehehe> nomodeset :D
<hehehe> how come by default encryption option is greyed out
<hehehe> on lubuntu when live usb is booted
<ilyaigpetrov> These are input fields in Empathy and Gajim. How may I fix it? Tried purging and upgrading. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WZnfOLaA/empathy-gajim.png
<ilyaigpetrov> maybe it's because I've install ibus recently, because I wanted ctrl+u to be working
<ilyaigpetrov> which input method was the default?
<ilyaigpetrov> s/ctrl+shift+u
<ilyaigpetrov> setting input method to None solved the problem, but ctrl+shift+u doesn't work
<hehehe> try to ask in ##linux
#lubuntu 2019-07-08
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> you might want to `dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings sddm-theme-lu …], working
<sappheiros> Why is Real Name required for phabricator?
<wxl> ask phabricator
<sappheiros> how?
<sappheiros> oh
<sappheiros> you mean you don't require one, it's just default setting from them?
<wxl> yep
<sappheiros> but see? that's another example of how you give me these "noncommittal or confusing" answers lol
<sappheiros> but it did match my question
<sappheiros> i should have asked, "Why do you require one?"
<sappheiros> is the email publicly visible?
<wxl> you can see that /people is not
<wxl> additionally if you click on a user you won't see their email
<sappheiros> erm...
 * sappheiros opens https://phab.lubuntu.me/ again
<sappheiros> i'm guessing you mean for example https://phab.lubuntu.me/p/lynorian/
<wxl> that would be one such example yes
<sappheiros> but maybe if i'm logged in THEN i can see email addresses!! @_@
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @The_LoudSpeaker [Just made a encrypted installation last night. It will encrypt only that particu …], Noted, great that another partition will not en Crypt too
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> you might want to `dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings sddm-theme-lu …], cool  wxl  ... helo from 19.04 with lxqt-core and lubuntu-desktop  installed
<Rob-StarK> Good morning
<lubot> <ctisme> morning stark
<lubot> <ctisme> @Rob-StarK [<Rob-StarK> Good morning], any good news there?
<lubot> <ctisme> reconf
<Hunhow> Got an issue with the installer on the current AMD64 ISO hosted on the site. I’m trying to install Lubuntu alongside Windows 10 and I’m not seeing that option. I go to install by manually creating partitions, use /boot/efi and check esp, adding another partition for root and all but GRUB fails to install. My drive has the MBR partition table.
<Hunhow> I realize I may be able to format my USB and make its table MBR now after reading the partition manager a few times.
<tomreyn> ^ failed the patience test
#lubuntu 2019-07-09
<Ascavasaion> In a lubuntu installation.  I am partitioning.  How large does the Efi partition need to be, and what size?
<dimitriy> hi
<dimitriy> BOOO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Ascavasaion [<Ascavasaion> In a lubuntu installation.  I am partitioning.  How large does the …], 200mb is more than enough.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @dimitriy [<dimitriy> BOOO], Bwahahaha!! XD
<ssarah> hi, i changed my password with passwd but the now the keyring thing asks me for my old password
<ssarah> how do i make them the same? :)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Hunhow [<Hunhow> Got an issue with the installer on the current AMD64 ISO hosted on the …], Try doing one thing I learned: quit the installer, see if it has partitions mounted, and unmount them before installation.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Hunhow [<Hunhow> Got an issue with the installer on the current AMD64 ISO hosted on the …], If your drive is mbr partitioned, then why do you need an esp? esp is needed only in gpt+uefi. Don't select anything as esp. Set up partitions as required, then there should be an option saying where to install grub. Select your hard d
<lubot> isk there. Not any partition. Select hard disk. Then it will be fine.
<guiverc2> ssarah, i don't know the issue but I've seen it on here before, have you logged out & back in?  (I'm guessing here, I can't recall the cause) and what release are you running?
<ssarah> 19
<tomreyn> ssarah: try this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781787&s=25f50e5d483e071e0719a7cdb3181904&p=10962324#post10962324
<tomreyn> unless you don't use ecryptfs (encrypted home directory, support for which is quickly fading away) you don't actually need to have seahorse installed. i've found it to have serious shortcomings and am generally careful about using GUIs (especially if not developed by the same people developing the original encryption software) for encryption and handling private keys and other secrets. because so much can go wrong, and you may just miss any
<tomreyn> warnings which are not reported back to the GUI (but would be seen on a temrinal).
<lubot> <ctisme> on some system... we could do $ systemctl restart lightdm... how to it on lubuntu 19.04?
<lubot> <ctisme> instead reboot the box
<apt-ghetto> Lubuntu 19.04 uses sddm instead of lightdm
<apt-ghetto> Why do you need to restart the displaymanager?
<lubot> <ctisme> the screensaver is not responsive for keyboard input
<lubot> <ctisme> screensave could not *** pam
<lubot> <ctisme> so can't login on the terminal directily
<lubot> <ctisme> btw there is sddm then openbox also
<lubot> <ctisme> what's the connection?
<lubot> <ctisme> after i restart the sddm i could the previous process like openbox and sddm running
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [<reply to image>], #before restart
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [<reply to image>], #after restart
<apt-ghetto> Can you describe your problem better? You have a screensaver activated, but it does not react to different keystrokes?
<lubot> <ctisme> YES... I forgot to take screenshot ... it said xscreensave couldn't PAM login
<lubot> <ctisme> forgot about the detail
<lubot> <ctisme> @apt
<lubot> <ctisme> @aptghetto https://superuser.com/a/960617 looks similar
<apt-ghetto> @ctisme I can't help you, because I don't use screensavers and I am unable to reproduce the problem
#lubuntu 2019-07-10
<lubot> ab_ovo was added by: ab_ovo
<lubot> <ctisme> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @ctisme I can't help you, because I don't use screensavers and I am …], no worries @aptghetto  looks like xscreensaver needed by lubuntu-desktop
<lubot> <ctisme> btw is it ok to remove lubuntu-desktop package ?
<lubot> <teward001> you *can* but if you attempt to do future in-place upgrades it may barf
<lubot> <teward001> because the metapackage is how you handle dependency changes between what apps are shipped in which releases, etc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have an Appimage file. How do I run it in eoan?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker the same way you'd make any executable run?
<lubot> <teward001> `chmod +x` it
<lubot> <teward001> then execute it as `./AppImageFile.AppImage`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> https://askubuntu.com/questions/774490/what-is-an-appimage-how-do-i-install-it  <— google found this in the top 3
<lubot> <teward001> (for the future)
<alps> i have 4540s Hp notebook... i have try 14.04 lubuntu and there is a no error when i open the pc.. After i install 19.04 lubuntu, i got error when i open pc.. i have try evertihing on bios... what i shud to do now ? is there any suggestion for me.... (And i m sorry, my english is bad)
<wxl> what error?
<alps> operation system not found
<wxl> did you do the "check disc for defects" at the boot menu before installing?
<alps> yess
<alps> and result is passed
<alps> i will try again...
<lubot> <ctisme> it supposed to be an fresh install, good luck alps
<lubot> <ctisme> it *is supposed to be *a fresh
<paulo> oiii
<Hunhow> Can anyone here point me to the Linux Mint IRC?
<n-iCe> hi Hunhow
<n-iCe> is not in this network
<Hunhow> Uhm.. hi?
<Hunhow> I know, hence why I’m asking if anyone can point me to that network where Linux Mint is
<wxl> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<n-iCe> Server: irc.spotchat.org
<n-iCe> Channels: #linuxmint-help, #linuxmint-chat
<n-iCe> those
<Hunhow> Thank you
<n-iCe> hi wxl, guess what I bought, a raspberry pi have you played with any ?
<wxl> a bit
<n-iCe> is amazing
<n-iCe> bought two actually
<Hunhow> Best way to start into Linux, besides maybe a VM
<n-iCe> one is a retropie servern ow
<n-iCe> Hunhow: old laptop :D
<n-iCe> and this one is running raspbian wxl
<n-iCe> is just amazing
<wxl> neat
<n-iCe> wxl: and how are you?
<wxl> i'm n-iCe :)
 * n-iCe laughs
<n-iCe> nice to see you
<wxl> and you
<n-iCe> I was thinking in try de ubuntu rbpi image
<n-iCe> it's my first day with the raspberry so I'm getting used to it
<wxl> seen this? https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<n-iCe> reading
#lubuntu 2019-07-11
<Hunhow> That took me to the site and then tossed me a few redirects saying my “iPhone” has been compromised. Nice. Except it’s an iPod touch.
<wxl> which did?
<Hunhow> The one you sent. I clicked it again and I could read it. Idk why you wouldn’t just use Raspbian. It’s amazing. Unless you have a larger card or have specific use cases
<wxl> the "one"
<wxl> i sent two links since you've been around
<Hunhow> Oh, the last one you sent sorry
<wxl> and that other one is a legitimate link for sure. you might have some issue with your device, for real.
<wxl> or you typed it wrong or something
<n-iCe> I like raspbian
<wxl> or a firewall/antivirus that's doing some goofy man in the middle stuff
<n-iCe> a lot
<Hunhow> I just had to tap it. On the Igloo client
<Hunhow> https://arxius.io/i/ff6a05e2
<Norbi> Hey, I need a little bit of help with installing Lubuntu. Can anyone help me please?
<diogenes_> !ask | Norbi
<ubottu> Norbi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Norbi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Norbi> Hey, I want to uninstall Windows 10 and install Lubuntu instead, but I don't know how to remove Windows 10 from the partitions and give all the memory to Lubuntu. I don't mind if all my data is deleted.
<diogenes_> Norbi, when you run lubuntu installer, choose “Erase disk and install”.
<diogenes_> more details you can find here: https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation
<Norbi> I only have "Install Alongside", "Replace a Partition" and "Manual Partitioning".
<Norbi> Should I just format the partition that Windows 10 is on?
<diogenes_> ok then go with manual partitioning and then i'm gonna tell you what to do next.
<Norbi> Alright, I did it. What do I do next?
<diogenes_> new partition table
<diogenes_> GUID partition table
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<Norbi> It's done.
<diogenes_> click Create
<Norbi> I did it.
<diogenes_> size: 40960
<diogenes_> file system: ext4
<diogenes_> mount point: /
<diogenes_> click ok
<Norbi> Alrighty, I did it.
<diogenes_> now click create again
<diogenes_> and tell me what number you see on Size: xxxxx
<Norbi> 197511 MB
<diogenes_> ok then set Size: 190000
<diogenes_> file system: ext4 mount point: /home
<diogenes_> ok
<Norbi> I did it.
<diogenes_> click create
<diogenes_> Size: 7000 file system: swap
<Norbi> I have "linuxswap". Is that the same thing?
<diogenes_> yes
<Norbi> Alright then. It's done.
<diogenes_> click ok
<diogenes_> create
<diogenes_> Size: all remaining
<diogenes_> file system: fat32 mount point: /boot/efi
<Norbi> I did it.
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> and go ahead with the installation
<diogenes_> you are done at this point
<Norbi> Alright. Thanks a lot!
<diogenes_> no problem, come with a feedback after the installation is done and you rebooted into the system.
<Norbi> It gives me an error.
<Norbi> "The installer failed to create a partition table on ATA ST3250318AS.========================================================================================== Create a new partition table (type: gpt) on ‘/dev/sda’ ========================================================================================== ============================================
<Norbi> ============================================== Job: Create new partition table on device ‘/dev/sda’ =========================================================================================="
<diogenes_> Norbi, well i assumed if it was windows 10 then it must have been an UEFI system, go to bios and see if it's in UEFI or it's legacy bios mode.
<Norbi> It's in legacy.
<diogenes_> oh damn ok then create a new partition table
<diogenes_> this time pick: Master Boot Record
<Norbi> Alright done.
<diogenes_> create 1 partition: Size: 40960 file system: ext4 mount point: /
<diogenes_> create second: Size: 190000 file system: ext4 mount point: /home
<Norbi> Done
<diogenes_> create 3rd: Size: all remaining system: linuxswa
<diogenes_> linuxswap*
<diogenes_> and this time you should be fine.
<Norbi> Yay here's another error:
<diogenes_> which is
<Norbi> It didn't copy hold on.
<Norbi> The installer failed to create a partition table on ATA ST3250318AS.========================================================================================== Create a new partition table (type: msdos) on ‘/dev/sda’ ========================================================================================== ===========================================
<Norbi> =============================================== Job: Create new partition table on device ‘/dev/sda’ ==========================================================================================
<diogenes_> hmmm
<Norbi> Is it maybe because I used UNetbootin and the Lubuntu ISO file?
<diogenes_> Norbi, ok try to write the iso using etcher because unetbootin doesn't really work.
<diogenes_> i've never had any success with it.
<diogenes_> then restart the installation
<Norbi> Alright
<don10> hello, having trouble with lubuntu dropping ethernet connection randomly
<tacocat_> Hello everyone, I'm trying to creating a Lubuntu portable installation without the use of casper_rw. Is this the right channel to ask for help?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tacocat_ [<tacocat_> Hello everyone, I'm trying to creating a Lubuntu portable installatio …], Yup! This is the right channel to ask. Explain the problem you are facing. Someone will definitely help you.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @don10 [<don10> hello, having trouble with lubuntu dropping ethernet connection randomly], @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl ?], sorry, I'm at work with no much time. Things that are not DE specific could be more quickly be solved looking in ubuntu which has more community tthat lubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That doesn't mean we can't help, it's only that those are problems that people from other *buntu flavos might hace faced.
<tomreyn> tacocat had left before the first response was given here, but had also cross posted to #ubuntu
<tomreyn> and got replies there
<qwertyss> salut
<qwertyss> cineva on?
<qwertyss> hello somebody on?
<wxl> qwertyss: what do you need?
<qwertyss> where is software center ?
<qwertyss> in my pc
<qwertyss> I have now installed lubuntu and do not know how to install the programs I need
<wxl> what version
<qwertyss> last
<wxl> that doesn't help
<qwertyss>  Lubuntu 19.04
<qwertyss> https://lubuntu.net/lubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-released/
<qwertyss> #define DISKNAME  Lubuntu 19.04 "Disco Dingo" - Release amd64
<qwertyss> where do I install the programs I need?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Discover is the software center.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It can be found in system tools.
<qwertyss> I have not used lubuntu I hope to succeed, thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ask if you have any other questions.
<qwertyss> tnx
<lubot> <kc2bez> We also have a section in our manual on discover. https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.1/discover.html
<lubot> <kc2bez> Since you are new there may be other sections of the manual that are helpful.
<qwertyss> k
<qwertyss> I found, thank you for your help
<qwertyss> so far i have used linux endless, i hope i can handle lubuntu
<lubot> . . was added by: . .
<lubot> <. .> Hello, a question for professionals. Can I install Lubuntu on a file system other than Ext2? I want to install on F2FS, for the sake of the least load on the HDD, and to avoid unnecessary journaling. What should I do - try to compile my own kernel?
<wxl> certainly other file systems are supported
<wxl> never tested on f2fs, though
<wxl> supposedly it was merged into the 3.8 kernel
<tomreyn> define "unnecessary journaling"
<wxl> grub can't boot it though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1817310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817310 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Backport F2FS support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> however i can install f2fs-tools and run the Calamares installer and it gives me f2fs as an option
<lubot> <. .> I will try in simple words. Maybe "unnecessary journaling" is in ext3,4, but nonetheless when f2fs writes the same files, file system has less structures.  … (Sorry for such uneducated explanation. I mean it is like NTFS vs Fat32 of ExFat)
<wxl> tomreyn: it might be good to know that it stands for "flash friendly file system"
<tomreyn> wxl: it's a HDD though
<wxl> tomreyn: well lots of folks still refer to solid state drives as such, just like people refer to music recordings as "albums"
<tomreyn> wxl: i'm not really getting your point, but i bet this is my fault, it's late here and i'm very tired, sorry.
<wxl> tomreyn: you're good :)
<tomreyn> ;-)
<wxl> to the OP with the silly nick, the short answer is it will work, but you won't get grub to recognize it. you'd have to patch it. <6s$NeB)6De6jgeD
<wxl> https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/grub.git/commit/?id=71f9e4ac44142af52c3fc1860436cf9e432bf764
<lubot> <. .> (Photo, 177x294) https://i.imgur.com/UcNcFg5.jpg what is the opinion of professionals, would it be appropriate to add F2FS option here?
<lubot> <teward001> no, only because it's less robust and vulnerable to 'sudden power off corruption' than ext4
<lubot> <teward001> my opinion
<lubot> <. .> what if user wants to install on SSD?
<lubot> <teward001> MODERN SSDs won't see much 'speed' difference between ext4 and f2fs afaict
<lubot> <teward001> and ext4 continues to be more stable as a filesystem spec
<lubot> <teward001> f2fs that i've seen HAS had "huge patches" that are invasive and can cause issues
<lubot> <. .> so for flash cards your recommendation is Ext2?
<lubot> <teward001> flash cards aren't SSDs.
<lubot> <teward001> apples vs. oranges there bub.
<lubot> <teward001> also phoronix has written up a nice comparison this past January of Linux 5.0 filesystem benchmarking
<lubot> <teward001> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-50-filesystems&num=1
<lubot> <. .> ok, memory cells in both of them wear out with time. Some users want to minimize it.
<lubot> <teward001> F2FS is 'okay' but I wouldn't want to use it as the base system installer
<lubot> <teward001> because it sacrifices 'stability' for 'speed'
<lubot> <teward001> and under the hood it requires more than just the kernel to support the device
<lubot> <teward001> support the format*
<lubot> <teward001> ALSO
<lubot> <teward001> to work in the GUI installers it'd need to be supported globally IMO
<lubot> <teward001> by all the GUI utilities including gparted
<lubot> <teward001> which it is not
<lubot> <teward001> and there hasn't been any major demand to have it default-supported so it's not been given that kind of scrutiny or attention by the development teams
<lubot> <teward001> and needs Security Team review for any kind of Main Inclusion which would be necessary for more support for it to be available overall
<lubot> <teward001> so i will let you decide 'which is better' but NO linuxes currently offer it as a default-on-install file system for formatting that I can tell
<lubot> <teward001> ... well, except for Android internals.
<lubot> <teward001> but that's a different issue
<lubot> <. .> ok, undersood, little demand for it in the realm of Linux. The question is settled.
<lubot> <teward001> at least *currently* there's not major demand for it
<lubot> <teward001> not that support couldn't be added, but 😛
<qwertyss> a
<wxl> b
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> c
<lubot> <N0um3n0> d?
#lubuntu 2019-07-12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> z!
<wxl> ¿ö?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> æ
<crimson_king> How do I tell featherpad to insert spaces instead of tabs?
<crimson_king> How to enable touchpad tap to click then? On LXQt...
<crimson_king> no way through GUI?
<kc2bez> crimson_king: Which version of Lubuntu?
<crimson_king> 19.04
<kc2bez> From the menu click on Preferences --> LXQt settings --> Keyboard and Mouse
<kc2bez> On the left column at the bottom is Mouse and Touchpad.
<kc2bez> On the mouse and touchpad screen you should see single click to activate items. That is the same as tap to click.
<crimson_king> Thanks, it worked now. I had tried this earlier today and tapping wasn't working. Maybe I forgot to click Apply? Maybe...
<crimson_king> The description of this option makes it sound like it is referring to single-click activates items
<crimson_king> like tapping on a folder and it opens with a single click
<kc2bez> It is strangely worded. I think we submitted a bug report on that upstream.
<crimson_king> nice. do you know anything about my first question? I'd like featherpad to insert spaces instead of tab characters when I press TAB
<kc2bez> No I don't off the top of my head.
<kc2bez> It looks like you can only limit it to 2 spaces. The default is 4.
<crimson_king> Actually, I want it to work like Gedit and Mousepad do. When I press TAB, it will add a specified number of spaces. Like 2, 4, 8 spaces for each TAB press
<kc2bez> I use vim so I am a bit unfamiliar. I guess if you set it to 2 you would get 2 spaces every time you hit tab.
<crimson_king> Currently, it is set to 2. But instead of 2 spaces, I get a TAB character that is 2 spaces long. But it is still a TAB character.
<kc2bez> It looks like ctrl TAB does what you want crimson_king
<crimson_king> I found the shortcut Control + TAB in the Lubuntu manual. It does what I expect TAB to do. Maybe I can remap this shortcut to a single TAB press.
<crimson_king> Yeah, we found it at the same time hehe
<kc2bez> We were on the same page, literally. :)
<rm_> Hi, how do I request for assistance ?
<rm_1984> hi
<rm_1984> how do I request for assistance. I'm missing my Menu Bar
<kc2bez> Do you have a panel at all?
<rm_1984> I have a panel yes, with the start button. But not the proper one with system tray, clock, etc
<kc2bez> You can right click on the panel to configure it.
<rm_1984> adding widgets?
<kc2bez> Yes. The clock, system tray and whatnot are widgets.
<crimson_king> Speaking about widgets, how do I add new launchers to the Quick Launcher widget?
<kc2bez> You can drag and drop from the menu.
<crimson_king> nevermind, i made it by dragging from the menu to the widget
<kc2bez> Placement can be tricky though.
<rm_1984> ok, currently doing that. But was wondering if theres a way to retrieve the original one instead of "making up" one
<kc2bez> I am not too sure about that. There should be a default config that could be copied over. I am not currently at my computer so I don't have it handy.
<rm_1984> ok. Thanks any way
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez ctrl+tab in featherpad does the trick crimson_king
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o, yo already got that
<feiss> Hey!
<feiss> Could someone say me what's the default value in /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<feiss> *tell
<feiss> I changed it and now it doesn't work :p
<mancman3>  /usr/sbin/lightdm
<mancman3> for me on ubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> That would be for 18.04^
<lubot> <kc2bez> For 18.10 and up you want `/usr/sbin/sddm
<Arya> Hello, I need some help. I have PowerMac G5 64 bit. I want to put Lubuntu on it but I'm having trouble finding a version of Lubuntu under 700MB so I can actually burn a ISO disc to install. I was thinking since Lubuntu version 16.04 is 900MB, that perhaps the 14.04 version might be less MB. But I have not found that version anywhere. Anyway, any he
<Arya> lp would be appreciated.\
<teward> Arya: 14.04 is past End of LIfe and not supported, as such you can't get an Lubuntu 14.04 installer disk
<teward> you would either need to get a USB set up to 'boot' the system to, or use a DVD, if neither option works you might be a little bit out of luck here.
<Arya> Hmm, I'm not sure if I put the ISO on a USB for version 16.04 if it will install. My whole goal is to get a version on this mac and then upgrade to a newer version. I don't want this powermac to just become a paperweight.
<Arya> Yeah that's what I'm thinking. It just been so frustrating with this mac already. I'm gonna try the USB install. Thank you though.
#lubuntu 2019-07-13
<lubot> Luca Traversa was added by: Luca Traversa
#lubuntu 2019-07-14
<guiverc> does KDE/Qt have a fonts viewer; if so what's it called please.. (want to avoid using gnome-font-viewer; if you don't know of the top of your head please don't search - I'll find it eventually)
<wxl> guiverc: good question. 'd like to know the answer if you find it. might check at #kubuntu too
<guiverc> :)  thanks wxl, will do.
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158243/how-to-fix-duplicate-wireless-taskbar-display
 * sappheiros will be back after putting laundry in drier.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> so you're not running two copies of the applet are you?
<sappheiros> Do you know how to solve the duplicate wireless taskbar icon/panel issue at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158243/how-to-fix-duplicate-wireless-taskbar-display?
<wxl> so you're not running two copies of the applet are you?
<sappheiros> i don't know.
<sappheiros> it might be two copies of the applet as both respond the same to clicks
<wxl> so check and see.........
<sappheiros> right clicking applet settings shows only checkboxes for indicator applications and sound menu
<sappheiros> (both checked)
<sappheiros> nothing apparently relevant in the add/remove panel items menu
<sappheiros> i mean panel settings aka panel preferences
<sappheiros> i don't see any GUI that will show me whether there are two network applets running
<wxl> `pgrep nm-applet`
<wxl> :
<wxl> i mean you could use any task manager, too
<sappheiros> pgrep nm-applet returns "829"
<wxl> ok so that's just one, not two
<wxl> so it's not that
<sappheiros> coooool ctrl+alt+del opens task manager
<sappheiros> which does show only one nm-applet
<sappheiros> nm-applet = Network Manager applet? (i suppose so)
<wxl> if you right click on both of the applets, what's the top selection of the menu?
<sappheiros> oh, interesting -- so, right-clicking left 4-bars icon shows list of network connections, whereas right-clicking right 4-bars icon shows "Indicator applet" Settings and other panel-type menu items
<sappheiros> so they're not identical
<wxl> yuup
<wxl> the first one is nm-applet
<sappheiros> am i supposed to have two 4-bars icons?
<sappheiros> the one that right-clicking shows only network connections is the nm-applet? what is the right-one called?
<wxl> indicator applet
<wxl> it does a bunch of things like sound and such
<wxl> it's another one fo the annoying aspects of lxde
<sappheiros> ohh so the indicator applet -- i would like some dividing bar or something to indicate visually the taskbar is showing me different applets
<sappheiros> ah
<sappheiros> so then basically it's normal behavior, "a feature not a bug"?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i guess
<wxl> theoretically lxde does not inheriently come with networkmanager, so some folks might just rely on the indicator applet
<wxl> of course the indicator applet is a little limited, so...
<wxl> in an ideal world, the indicator applet would let you limit the network bit, but it doesn't.
<wxl> it DOES separate "indicator applications" and "sound menu" so you could just uncheck the first one and hope you have nothing else that needs it
<sappheiros> what do you mean by "limit the network bit"?
<sappheiros> you mean 'hide from taskbar'?
<wxl> the networking indicator is one of many "indicator applications." it would be nice if the settings limited JUST that aspect rather than lumping it all together
<wxl> of course maybe that's asking a lot
<wxl> sappheiros: no such problem in 19.04 XD
<sappheiros> yeah, i didn't have a problem with 18.10 either
<sappheiros> good news is i may have a new 64-bit laptop in 3 months or sooner
<sappheiros> does lubuntu work with touchscreens? is there OneNote-equivalent handwriting note software?
<wxl> touchscreens: yep. i've got one.
<wxl> onenote: dunno.
<lynorian> I don't know about the touchscreen or stuff hadwriting stuff my writing sucks a ton
<sappheiros> i'm thinking to dual-boot windows 10 for onenote and lubuntu ... 18.04 >_>
<sappheiros> i mean, i don't really have time to troubleshoot when at work, and i'm nervous to reinstall the latest OS lest the hard drive (windows part) gets corrupted
<wxl> you can always grab a windows 10 iso
<wxl> and you can run it without the authorization code or whatever
<wxl> they actually stopped disabling the vast majority of the functional bit
<sappheiros> how safe is it to update/reinstall linux partition of dualboot?
<sappheiros> i.e. to use each latest lubuntu version
<wxl> destructively changing information on your drive should never be considered "safe," i.e. you should be backing up if youre really worried
<sappheiros> oh, yeah.
<wxl> that said, you should have no problem except for the fact that the upgrade between lxde and lxqt is a little funky. a new install would be better
<sappheiros> yeah did that already
<sappheiros> well, though i had replaced 18.04 with 18.10
<melodie> hello!
<lynorian> hello
<melodie> hi lynorian
<lynorian> anything I can do myself
<lynorian> to help
<melodie> I am also coming to say hi to Kamilion : how are you?
<melodie> lynorian maybe, never know (around tech it's all good for now)
<Kamilion> Fine. Yourself?
<melodie> well, thanks
<melodie> hot here, perhaps not as hot as at your place
<melodie> is it ok to chit chat here?
<melodie> maybe better to do so in a social area?
<lynorian> -offtopic is probably the best place to chat
<melodie> thanks lynorian
<melodie> I'm at #lubuntu-offtopic now, thanks
<Kapiton> Hi guys! Which network manager do you recommend to use in 19.04 that supports importing VPN config by file, as in 16.04?
<cfoch> hi
<sappheiros> hello cfoch
<sappheiros> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfoch> Would you recommend Lubuntu for a Pentium 4 with 1 GB of RAM ?
<sappheiros> >_>
<sappheiros> <_<
<sappheiros> cfoch: 32-bit is finished with 18.04
<sappheiros> which is supported until around april 2021
<sappheiros> i.e. after around April 2021 you'll be 'cut loose' until you get a 64-bit machine if you want tech support
<cfoch> isn't there Lubuntu for 19.04?
<sappheiros> that is, yes, i would recommend it
<sappheiros> cfoch: i think Pentium 4 is a 32-bit processor
<sappheiros> if it's 64-bit, then you can use 19.04 yes
<cfoch> 32 bits
<sappheiros> if you want lubuntu tech support, your options are 18.04 until some time in 2021, or to get a 64-bit machine for later releases
<sappheiros> cfoch: i like 18.04 LTS on my 32-bit dell latitude d620
<cfoch> I guess my father will not want to change his computer if it still "works". So I guess that in 2021 I could install another OS. So I guess Lubuntu 18.04 is okay
<cfoch> Does it come with LxQT?
<sappheiros> no
<sappheiros> 18.10 onward is lxqt
<sappheiros> 18.04 is lxde
<sappheiros> just keep in mind after tech support ends security hazards could open up, and the solution to those security hazards would be 'update your software', which would mean 'change the OS' after 18.04 support ends
<sappheiros> but that's 2021 or beyond
<sappheiros> Dale Carnegie wisely recommends not to worry about problems that don't exist yet. >_>
<sappheiros> so yeah give lubuntu 18.04 a try if it's a 32-bit CPU
<cfoch> another problem I have is that this computer has no DVD drive but a CD drive
<cfoch> also IIRC it cannot boot from USB
<cfoch> is there an alternate image that fits into a CD?
<lynorian> cfoch: for 32 bit there was but those stopped after 18.04
<lynorian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/
<cfoch> does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/lubuntu-18.04-alternate-amd64.iso fit into a CD?
<lubot> <lynorian> I think so barely
#lubuntu 2020-07-07
<strywgr> anyone having issues with lxqt-de showing different icons in tray?
#lubuntu 2020-07-08
<nsia> 192.68.5.1
<mibbb> Hello I got a problem with woeusb, can someone help me please?
<Munsko> Hello. There's some way that i can control the volume of a blueetooth headphone via the lxqt panel?
<Munsko> I found that they work independently, low the volume from the pc doesnt affects the bluetooth device, and vice versa
<Munsko> At the contrary, i can restart a video via the bluetooth headphones, but cant change the volume of the pc form this way
<Munsko> Also i wanted to report that BlueDevil isnt working properly, at least for me. I was having troubles to identify some devices with that program, but at the contrary with "blueman" those devices are available to connect(and work properly)
<kc2bez> Munsko: if you right click on the speaker icon in the tray you can change the source that you control from the menu that comes up.
<Munsko> :O
<Munsko> Thank you very much kc2bez
<Munsko> Is not possible to make them work at same time?
<kc2bez> I don't think you can. Maybe you can add another volume control, not sure that is possible. It could be confusing too.
<kc2bez> blueman is gtk based but has full Bluetooth device management. bluedevil just let's you pair the device.
<Munsko> yes, i find that was from gtk+, but is very complete
<Munsko> i was having problems to link the devices with bluedevil
<Munsko> but its strange, because yesterday i was able to do it without problems
<Munsko> anyways, the problem is "solved" somehow, thanks again kc2bez
<kc2bez> You are welcome.
<kc2bez> happy to help.
#lubuntu 2020-07-09
<n-iCe> hello
<Munsko> Hello. I
<Munsko> Im having problems with my touchpad
<Munsko> Its recognized in the "mouse and keyboard" program
<Munsko> but it doesnt work, either clicks or the scroll of the mouse pointer
<Munsko> where i could find more options about that?
<Munsko> (my mouse is working well)
<Munsko> I also have the Fn keys, i think almost all of them works(volume, bright,etc) but the ones that activates/deactivates the touchpad isnt working
<apt-ghetto> Munsko: https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<Munsko> apt-ghetto, i been there, but nothings seems to change my problem
<Munsko> theres no option like activate/deactivate there
<Munsko> i mean, its there, but it just off or something like that
<apt-ghetto> Is the device listed?
<Munsko> where?
<Munsko> or how i see that
<Munsko> its in the "mouse and touchpad" option
<Munsko> there i have the mouse name
<Munsko> and the synaptic touchpad option too
<apt-ghetto> On the upper part, you should be able to select the device in a select box
<Munsko> SynPS/2
<Munsko> i can,yes
<Munsko> but nothing happens
<Munsko> well
<Munsko> the click thing works
<Munsko> the scroll too, but i cant move the mouse pointer
<Munsko> looks like its blocked or something like that
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> any developer gere>
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> here?
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> if a dev shows up please check reddit lubuntu
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> it's the top post
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> I have the same problem
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> cant change themes, don't show in appearance
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> was going to report there but someone already posted about it
<dffhdhgdhggdghdg> (themes downloaded from gnome look)
#lubuntu 2020-07-10
<totomaji> hi. trying to donate to lubuntu one-off donation.  HOW ?
<totomaji> https://lubuntu.me/links/
<totomaji> ignore that.    this: https://lubuntu.me/donate/
<totomaji> paypal asks for account.  me no account
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @kc2bez [It can be disabled in the autostart under the session settings.], It fails to prevent this monstrosity. I do NOT want it to pop up randomly when I type or give a presentation. … I now tried `sudo rm /etc/xdg/autostart/upg-notifier-autostart.desktop`
<totomaji>  https://lubuntu.me/donate/paypal asks for account.  me no account
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I get 404
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Mateusz Konieczny [I get 404], ? what do you mean with 404? an http code?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 502x545) https://i.imgur.com/UrXCe4D.jpg this is the GUI method, disable upgNotifier there.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], It is not working (it mentions in tooltip that it is overriden by specific file that I now deleted)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Hopefully there are no further traps and it will not respawn.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there are no traps, it's really simple, it's a scrpit that autostart.
<unknownTX> Good morning everyone :) -
<unknownTX> I am researching something and couldnt come up with an answer so i come seeking someone that might know for sure... the lubuntu 20.04, is there only a 64 bit version? I have a client with an old windows xp machine that I am moving to linux yet its not 64bit.
<Munsko> unknownTX, if i recall correctly, there's only x64 for lubuntu
<Munsko> some older versions supports x32
<Munsko> (16.04 if im not wrong)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @unknownTX [<unknownTX> I am researching something and couldnt come up with an answer so i c …], If it is 64 capable - why not move from start?
<Munsko> but they are in EOL(end of life)
<Munsko> i dont know if a x32 can run x64(i think it cannot)
<Munsko> unknownTX, i suggest you find if a x32 processor can run x64, if they can, consider install the last version(20.04). If that cannot be possible, if yous earch a bit you could find the 16.04 version, that supports x32)
<Munsko> If your processor is x64 go for 20.04, it doesnt consume very much
<lubot> <kc2bez> 18.04 has a 32 bit version
<lubot> <kc2bez> And is still supported until April
<lubot> <kc2bez> 32 bit processors can't run 64 bit software.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.04 is 64 bit only for all the flavors
<Munsko> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ thats the official site, there you have the 18.04 in x86(x32)
<unknownTX> thanks, ill have to go with the 18.04 then, for an older system, i really am not too worried about it being LTS or not, the client will just need to get a newer system :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> 18.04 is also an lts but it is just nearing the end of the 3 year support. You are on the right track 32 bit stuff is pretty long in the tooth at this point.
<unknownTX> and im going to play with customizing the install image, this will be my first time doing that.. used to do a little with the OOBE for windows back in the day. gonna be fun figuing out the customization process
<strywgr> anyone else having a problem in traymenu icons? some of them change to cogwheel icons after starting the software
<apt-ghetto> apps installed as snaps?
<strywgr> one of them yeah
<strywgr> discord
<strywgr> it starts with the right icon and changes to cog-wheel icon
<apt-ghetto> With Microsoft Teams I have the same "problem"
<strywgr> oh ;p
<strywgr> google is of no help by now..  did you tried anything?
<apt-ghetto> No, I was to lazy
<apt-ghetto> But it looks like a problem with the app, not with Lubuntu
<strywgr> lxqt maybe
<apt-ghetto> If it works with another *buntu, but not with LXQt, then it might be a problem with LXQt
<strywgr> it works with others i think
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @strywgr [<strywgr> it works with others i think], I think they don't, the same happens for slack.
<strywgr> oh
<strywgr> its discord icon when the app starts... but as soon as it opens it changes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in slack it changes when message counts start
<lubot> <HMollerCl> another otpion is that come of the are snaps problem.
<strywgr> hmms
<fktr> Hey there!
<fktr> could anyone help me setting xstartup file to run lxqt on tightvncserver? I would be really gratefull
<wxl> don't know, but i'd suggest using nomachine instead. a lot less hassle.
<fktr> could you help me use nomachine? or install cmd? Thanx
<wxl> go to nomachine.com, download it and follow the instructions
<wxl> then set it up on the other computer
<wxl> then connect from one computer to the other (make sure that firewalls have port 4000 open, or set the port to your liking)
<fktr> thanx
#lubuntu 2020-07-11
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1280x273) https://i.imgur.com/0IkUjDd.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> apparmor services failed to load
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> what one needs to file bugs
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> i even don't have snapd installed
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> last bug report on apparmor.service not starting is from 2018 😒 … of course I get to reopen that thread
<lubot> <aptghetto> What shows `dpkg -l 'snapd'`?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> dpkg -l 'snapd' … Gevraagd=(U)onbekend/(I)nstalleren/ve(R)wijderen/(P)wissen/(H)ouden … | Status=Niet/Inst/Conf/Uitgep/halF-geconf/Halfgeïnst/verWacht-trig/Trig-bezig … |/ Fout?=(geen)/heRinst. nodig/ (Status,Fout: hoofdletter=ernstig) … ||/ Naam           Versie       Architectuur Omschrijving … +++-==============-=======
<lubot> =====-============-============================================ … rc  snapd          2.44.3+20.04 amd64        Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages
<lubot> <aptghetto> How did you remove snapd?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> sudo apt remove snapd
<lubot> <aptghetto> Can you try with `sudo apt purge snapd`?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> ok … than I'll reboot my system and check wether apparmor service is running or not
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can restart the service with `sudo systemctl restart apparmor.service`
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [You can restart the service with sudo systemctl restart apparmor.service], that's better, yes
<lubot> <aptghetto> If apt shows an error, you could remove the file also manually: `sudo rm /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.snapd.snap-confine.real`
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [If apt shows an error, you could remove the file also manually: sudo rm /etc/app …], no error
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> systemctl --failed …   UNIT LOAD ACTIVE SUB DESCRIPTION … 0 loaded units listed.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> so purging snapd and apt autoremove … restarting the service … solved the issue :)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I'm gonna reboot as test :p
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> that really solved it :O … thank you
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1280x273) https://i.imgur.com/mn4TPru.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> so than is it a mistake to `sudo apt remove snapd`?
<lubot> <aptghetto> remove does not remove the configuration files, whereas purge removes also the config files. It depends, which behaviour you need
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [remove does not remove the configuration files, whereas purge removes also the c …], ok … I understand … thank you :)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 770x578) https://i.imgur.com/l24kEvG.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I checked the bottom box
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> but when the system wakes again
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> it checkes both boxes
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> than I cannot use the volume keys anymore on my keyboard
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> first i have to uncheck the bottom box
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [than I cannot use the volume keys anymore on my keyboard], than the keys work again
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> but why does the system check both boxes? :s 🧐
<fktr> hey there guys
<fktr> wanted to know, which version of the lubuntu image should i download for a raspberry pi 4? Thanx
<fktr> I mean should the Desktop version in downloads page work? Cause the Raspberry Pi images, specifies tis for Rpi 2 and 3.
<tomreyn> fktr: the image available at https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ is Ubuntu 16.04, too, i think you should probably go for something more recent
<tomreyn> there may be better options than this, but you could start with the 20.04 server image, then, after installation, install package lubuntu-desktop http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/focal/daily-preinstalled/current/
<tomreyn> instead of the daily image (which can be broken), you could also use the release image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/focal/release/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Standby for a general PSA.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-10-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<lopta> Did Lubuntu go away?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Only 19.10 ;)
<lopta> I don't see a 20.04 for it.
<lubot> <tbs61> lopta, check lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tbs61> seems like most of ppl use lubuntu.net, where i found lubuntu.me when i wanted to donwload it is distrowatch
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Lubuntu.me is the official website
<lubot> <tbs61> i wish we could do something about this via search web sites
<lubot> <tbs61> duckduckgo
#lubuntu 2020-07-12
<lubot> <devikri> excuse me, I want to check if fsck is running every reboot. but I don't know how to do it. is anyone willing to tell me how?
<diogenes_> devikri, systemctl list-units | grep fsck
<JohnDoe9304> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<danica4> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
